# Sammelthread der Vieleskönner von Surly, Salsa ,Kona, on One etc.



## Frodo83 (25. Oktober 2013)

Moin Mädels und Jungs,
ich bin wild entschlossen mir ein Vieleskönner auf zu bauen, ja ich weiß Alleskönner gibt es nicht aber es gibt einige Modele unter den Commutern und der Reiseräder die das Zeug zu einen solchen Alleskönner haben. Wie auch immer nach langer Recherche nach einen Alltagstauglichen Bike, das aber seinen sportlichen Wurzeln nicht versteckt, bin ich über viele Seiten geritten und das erste Bike an dem ich hängen gebliben bin war das Speedster von Velotraum. Eigentlich ein Traum, aber leider aus Alu. Viele Gründe sprechen für mich gegen Alu seine geringe Standzeit und ein gewisser umweltkritischer Blick auf dessen Herstellungverfahren. Soll hier aber kein Thema sein. Mittlerweile habe ich jetzt viele gute Bikes und Schmieden entdeckt wie Surly und Salsa (die Americaner haben echt tolle Konzepte) aber auch die Deutschen mit Falkenjagd und ihren Stahlbike Schmiede Rennstahl sind echt nicht von schlechten Eltern. Achso der x-over von Tout terrain ist auch cool. All diese Commuter und MTB/Reiseräder haben gemeinsamm das sie echt individuell aufgebaut werden können, und ich mein jetzt nicht bunte Felgen oder so, nein ich finde ihre Vielfalt in ihren Einsatzzwecken einfacj unschlagbar. Begleiter fürs Leben halt. Ich möchte das ihr hier in diesen Thread eure individuellen Aufbauten der Trolle, Ogres, Vayas und Fargos etc...... präsentiert und eure Erfahrung kundtut. Und vergesst nicht Eckdaten von Euch(Größe und Schrittlänge) und eurer Bikes(effective Oberrohrlänge und Sattelrohrlänge) hintelasst. 

Mein persönlicher Favorit ist der Troll von Surly und er ist auch momentan noch meine erste Wahl wenn es um meinen Aufbau im Winter geht. Die Ausfallenden und die Geometrie erlaub unheimlich viel Möglichkeiten beim Aufbau. Reifenfreiheit von 26" bis zu 29"... 29" vielleicht ein wenig zu extrem aber 28" ist glaub ich schon kein Problem.

So und jetzt hoffe ich das das ein lebendiger Thread wird.


----------



## rasumichin (26. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab mir vor mittlerweile ca. 3 Jahren ein Surly Troll aufgebaut, eben auch mit dem Gedanken eine Art do it all Bike zu haben, wie du schon gesagt hats gibts das wohl kaum, aber manche Rahmen bieten einfach viele optionen. 

Vor mehr als 10 Jahren als ich halbwegs ernsthaft mit dem Radln begonnen hab und noch nicht viel Ahnung hatte hab ich mir erstmal ein guenstiges Alu Hardtail aufgebaut, das wurde relativ bald durch ein Fully ersetzt, wobei ich mir irgendwan eingestehen musste dass ich ein Fully bei meinem Fahrstil eigentlich nicht brauche und gerne einen Gepaecktraeger haette um mal Touren mit uebernachtung im Zelt und so angehen zu koennen. 
Also zurueck zum Hardtail und diesmal aus Stahl.

Hatte ein Pipedream Sirius aufgebaut, tolles bike, wurde mir leider nach einer Tour von Oesterreich nach Rumaeninen geklaut kurz nachdem ich wieder zuhause in Wien war. 
Fast haette ich mir wieder ein Sirius geholt, aber die mangelnden Gepaecktraegeraufnahme sowie Schutzblechoesen haben mich dann doch davon abgehalten, das Sirius war noch ein waschechtes MTB, mit 140mm Gabel an der Front, zwar sehr nett auch fuer lange Touren, aber doch noch recht weit entfernt von einem Reiserad. 


Also hab ich mich nach ein wenig Ueberlegen fuer einen Troll entschieden. immer noch genug MTB Gene, aber der Rahmen spielt einfach alle Stuecke. Gepaecktraeger und Schutzbleche kein Problem, Platz fuer richtig dicke Reifen, Rohloff kompatible Ausfallenden wobei auch ein normales Schaltwerk montiert werden kann. Disc und V-brake tauglich, was will man mehr.
Ich hab mich dann fuer ein kleines Experiment und einen AUfbau mit Alfine 11 Gang Nabe entschieden, hat eine Weile gedauert bis ich mich wirklich mit Ihr angefreundet habe, aber mittlerweile will ich nicht mehr auf Kettenschaltung umsteigen. Mal schaun, vielleicht komm ich irgendwann mal guenstig an eine gebrauchte Rohloff oder ich bleib der Alfine treu. 


Bin nach wie vor sehr zufrieden und hab keinen Bedarf an anderen Raedern zur Zeit, hier in Irland wo ich zur Zeit lebe komm ich leider nie zum mountainbiken insofern ist der Troll jetzt eigentlich komplett zum Reiserad umgebaut worden, aber auch auf leichten Trails hatte ich durchaus Spass mit dem Rad. um zwischen MTB und Tourenrad zu wechseln braucht eigentlich nicht viel. Federgabel rein, Schutzbleche raus und fertig.  


aktuell
*Rahmen: Surly Troll 20 Zoll
Gabel: Surly Troll*
*LRS: Alfine Disc 11 Gang/Alfine Nabendynamo + Sun Rhyno Lite* (hab mich fuer die Rhyno Lite entschieden um einerseits einen disc/vbrake tauglichen LRS zu haben, und andererseits weil Sie guenstig, recht breit und nich unmenschlich schwer sind)
*Bremsen: Avid BB7 mit Avid SD 7* Hebeln. diese Kombination will ich nicht mehr hergeben
*Kurbel: Race Face Evolve DH*  bisschen overkill, aber so ein Bashguard ist auch ein guter Hosenschutz 
*Lenker: BBB
Vorbau: XLC pro* (bis vor kurzem waren noch Race Face* Deus XC Lenker und Atlas Am Vorbau* drauf, aber nach wechsel auf die Starrgabel war mir damit die Front zu tief, und bloedereweise hab ich den Gabelschaft wohl damals zu sehr gekuerzt um noch mit Spacern zu arbeiten)
*Reifen: Bontrager Urban Ear*l ich liebe diese Reifen, guter Pannenschutz, halten halbwegs lange (nicht im vergleich zu marathons...) super grip, guter komfort. Lieder ist meine Bezugsquelle versiegt und ich weiss nicht wo ich neue her bekommen werde...
*Beleuchtung: Supernova E3* da will ich jetzt endlich mal die andere Linse einbauen lassen um bessere Ausleuchtung in der Naehe zu haben, die jetztige wirft einen sehr langen und eher schmalen Lichtkegel
*Sattelstuetze: Race Face Evolve*
*Schutzbleche: Procraft Rainbow*

bilder gibts natuerlich auch
als MTB





als Reiserad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacecowboy25 (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin auch am brainstormen bezüglich einer Eierlehendenwollmilchsau und ich für meinen Teil stehe einfach auf Stahl und klassische Optik. Derzeit ist das Singular Peregrine das bike was meinen Vorstellungen am nächsten kommt. Eventuell wäre das ja auch für Dich einen Bluck wert.


----------



## KIV (20. November 2013)

Ich baue mir gerade mein SURLY Long Haul Trucker zusammen, schaut doch mal in den Aufbau-Fred: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=661051

Da ich ausschliesslich klassische MTB-Teile verbaue, hab ich im Klassik-Forum gepostet. Vorsorglich bitte ich auch hier schon um Verzeihung..!


----------



## Drood (23. November 2013)

Ich häng mich mal hier rein...bin im Moment in der Findungsphase und geister zwischen dem Rivendell Sam Hillborne, das ich mir schlicht nicht leisten kann und möglichen Alternativen hin und her.

Mir gefällt der Surly Long Haul Trucker - Rahmen unverschämt gut und ich würde ihn gerne als Grundlage für mein kommendes Sam-Hillborne-Ersatzrad nehmen und lese soviel wie möglich in deutschen und englischen Foren darüber. Und immer, wenn man nicht vor hat mit mind. 30 kg Gepäck die Welt zu umrundem wird einem vom LHT abgeraten und dafür das Surly Cross Check empfohlen. Der Rahmensatz gefällt mir auch, spricht mich aber einfach nicht so sehr an wie der LHT. Nun verwendet KIV den LHT für sein Projekt und das hat mich jetzt wieder angeschubst. 

Ist der LHT wirklich so unfahrbar für's tägliche Vergnügen, weil er hart und steif und irgendwie ein Lastwagen ist? Ich fahre täglich, zur Arbeit, zum Hobby, zum Spaß und einfach überallhin, das ganze Jahr hindurch. Ich plage mich an schlechten Radwegen, vereisten Strecken, Schneewehen usw ab und möchte einen stabilen, verlässlichen, klassischen Drahtesel dafür haben. Auf jeden Fall einen Stahlrahmen, andere Materialien kommen nicht in Frage.

Ich versuche mich auch in die Geometriesachen einzulesen, da gefällt mir der LHT auch besser als das CC.

Würde mich über Infos freuen
Dankeschön und Gruß 
Silke


----------



## svenso (23. November 2013)

Hallo Silke,

ich würde auch eher zum CC tendieren! Ich finde zwar nichts zum Gewicht aber wenn ich mir die Geodaten so ansehe (bin da auch nicht sehr bewandert!) meine ich einen Kompromiss aus Rennrad, Crossrad und Randonneur zu sehen. Dadurch würde mir das Rad wahrscheinlich mehr Spaß machen, da es wohl doch ein wenig agiler als der LHT ist und das würde ich von einem Alltagsrad schon wollen!

Ein weiterer, für mich nicht uninteressanter, Punkt ist die hintere Einbaubreite mit 132,5mm. Das kenn ich von Cotic Roadrat und ich finds genial, denn du kannst normale RR Felgen mit 130mm Naben oder MTB/Trekking/Nabenschaltungs-Naben mit 135mm reinhauen. Von der Reifenfreiheit nehmen sich beide glaube nicht viel (laut Angaben wohl bis zu 42mm).

Wenn du aber wirklich ein klassisches Rennrad im Stil von den Rivendell Bikes haben willst, würde ich auch noch den Surly Pacer Rahmen in die Runde werfen. Würde sagen, dass es sich dabei wirklich um den klassischen Randonneur handelt (28mm Reifen, Rennrad Geo, Rennradbremsen).

Also ich persönlich würde den Pacer nehmen für das Projekt. Falls ich wirklich vor hätte damit auch zu Crossen (also nicht nur Waldwege etc...) würde ich zum CC greifen. Als letztes wäre es der LHT (aber nur bei geplanten Reisen).

Und ich möchte dir noch folgende Rahmen vorschlagen:
Intec F5 (klassisch Rennrad): 
http://www.bikebude24.de/Rahmen/Rennrad/INTEC-F5-Stahlrahmen-inkl-Gabel.html

Intec C5 (Cross-Reise-Allwetter-Bums):
http://www.bikebude24.de/Fahrraeder...C-F5-Cyclo-Cross-Stahl-Rahmen-incl-Gabel.html


----------



## Drood (23. November 2013)

Svenso, vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort! 

Habe mich gleich in die von dir genannten Rahmen eingelesen...gefallen tun sie mir alle, aber leider - und leider betrifft vor allem den INTEC F5 CC - sind sie alle nicht ganz passend für's Projekt. Der Pacer und der INTEC F5 sind zu sehr Rennrad und haben keine Cantiaufnahme, die ist aber unter "muss" vermerkt. Der INTEC F5 CC gefällt mir sehr gut, die Auswahl an Farben ist ein zusätzliches Goodie, aber er ist mir doch auch noch einen Hauch zu sehr Renner. Die Reifenbreite ist auf 35 mm begrenzt und das sind meine schmälsten (die hab ich jetzt drauf mit den sackschweren Marathon Plus, weil ich im Winter keine Reifenpanne zu haben wünsche). Im Sommer sollen breitere, leichtere und komfortablere Reifen drauf. Und, du ahnst es nicht, das Steuerrohr ist mir zu kurz. Das hat beim 55er nur 108 mm und das hätte ich gerne schön lang.

LG Silke


----------



## Drood (23. November 2013)

ich nochmal!

Diese Seite hat mich darauf gebracht, dass der LHT mein Rivendell-Ersatz sein könnte  http://www.google.de/imgres?client=...&w=480&h=345&ei=jJCQUpHrMsLRhAfR9IGwDQ&zoom=1


----------



## svenso (23. November 2013)

Prima! Wie gesagt ist alles persönliche Vorlieben, aber der LHT scheint dazu zu passen


----------



## Drood (25. November 2013)

Vor ein paar Stunden habe ich den Surly LHT bestellt, als Rahmenset! *Freu*

Habe mich bei 180cm lichter Länge und 90cm Schrittlänge für den 56er entschieden.

Es ist der 28" Rahmen geworden, die 26er-Version gefällt mir auch gut, aber da es mir nicht auf Wendigkeit ankommt, denke ich mit den 28er-Reifen eine zügigere Marschgeschwindigkeit hinzubekommen.

Dat Janze in schwarz!

Jetzt erstmal Vorfreude bis zum eintreffen! 

Gruß Silke


----------



## KIV (26. November 2013)

Suuuuper Entscheidung..! Wird sicher sehr chic, und die grossen Laufräder stehen dem grösseren Rahmen garantiert ausgezeichnet. Meiner ist ja auch 56, aber mit 26" kommt er dann etwas bulliger daher und richtig lange Touren fahr ich ja eh nich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drood (27. November 2013)

KIV schrieb:


> Suuuuper Entscheidung..! Wird sicher sehr chic, und die grossen Laufräder stehen dem grösseren Rahmen garantiert ausgezeichnet. Meiner ist ja auch 56, aber mit 26" kommt er dann etwas bulliger daher und richtig lange Touren fahr ich ja eh nich...



Dankeschön...und außerdem bist du schuld  ! Die Foto's in deinem Thread vom gerade angekommenen Rahmen und die erste zusammengesteckte Version bedeuteten das Ende meiner Beherrschung 

Gruß Silke


----------



## svenso (2. Dezember 2013)

Soo, ich möchte mich hier auch mal äußern!

Fahre ebenfalls einen Surly Troll, aber eher auf Touring/Commuting ausgelegt.

Bild (stimmt nicht mehr zu 100%, denn ich habe im Moment Schwalbe Marathon Mondials drauf und das vordere Schutzblech ist näher zum Reifen gewandert):




Zum Aufbau:

Basis ist ein 18" Troll Rahmen mit folgenden Komponenten:
* FSA The Pig Steuersatz
* KCNC Bear Arm (60mm) Vorbau
* Salsa Cowbell Dropbar (bin am überlegen ob ich den gegen einen On One Midge tausche)
* CaneCreek Bremshebel
* Rivindell Silvershifter (jede Schaltung kannste damit fahren - einfach nur geil!)
* FSA Vero Crank (50/34) + nem Shimano Innenlager
* Richtey Sattelstütze
* WTB Vigo Sattel
* SRAM X7 Schaltwerk (11-36)
* Racktime AddIt Gepäckträger
* SKS Velo 65 Bleche + Streben
* Bumm Lichtanlage
* Laufräder bestehen aus Mavic EN 521 (vorne mit Shutterprecision NaDy, hinten ne Novatec Nabe)
* Avid BB7 Road Scheibenbremsen (160/160); eventuell will ich vorne auf 180mm gehen und mit Alligator Scheiben fahren - mal den Winter abwarten
* Reifen: Marathon Mondial

Zum Zweck des Rades: Sollte mein "Do-It-All-All-the-Time" Bike werden und bis jetzt (knapp 2000km) fährt das äußerst solide und ich kann mich nicht beschweren. Habe weniger auf Gewicht als auf haltbare und günstige Teile geachtet und bei RTFs lässt sich auch der ein oder andere Renner damit zersägen. Inspiriert wurde ich duch das Velotraum Speedster, das ja ein ähnliches Konzept verfolgt.
 Auch wenn der kurze Vorbau ein wenig stört, dadurch kann ich ganz gut in der Stadt fahren und auch längere Touren sind kein Problem.

Ich bin mittlerweile so angefixt von diesen massiven und ausdauernden Teilen, dass ich mir überlege mein Stevens Aspin (Alu mit Carbongabel) auf lange Sicht gegen ein Surly Pacer mit Brot und Butter Teilen zu wechseln  Aber im Moment hänge ich doch sehr am Stevens


----------



## Sentilo (3. Dezember 2013)

Frisch aufgebautes 2014er Fargo

Das wird jetzt erst mal mein Winter-Alltagsrad, später kommen nach Anything Cages und eine Revelate-Satteltasche dran für Wochenendtouren mit/ohne Filius. Das Rad für kleine Fluchten.


----------



## svenso (3. Dezember 2013)

Sieht klasse aus!


----------



## Frodo83 (5. Dezember 2013)

Moin Mädels und Jungs,
nach einer extrem langen Findungsphase, hab ich mir geagt: jetzt mal Butter bei den Fischen. Und so sieht es aus, frisch und noch ganz fettig.


----------



## adrenalin_pur (5. Dezember 2013)

Frodo83 schrieb:


> Moin Mädels und Jungs,
> nach einer extrem langen Findungsphase, hab ich mir geagt: jetzt mal Butter bei den Fischen. Und so sieht es aus, frisch und noch ganz fettig.



Sitzt Du bei diesem gewaltigen Auszug der Sattelstütze und der Menge an Spacern vorne bequem auf dem Rad ? 
Sieht ja recht kurz aus der Rahmen ?

Die Proportionen des Trolls von rasumichin sehen da passender aus !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frodo83 (5. Dezember 2013)

Ja ich hab lange zwischen 18" und 20" überlegt. Entschieden hab ich mich dann für 18" da ich mit dem effektiven Oberrohrlänge viel Flexibler bin(dazu kommt das mein Oberkörper im Verhältnis kürzer ist als meine schrittlänge, da sollte man lieber Rahmen kleiner nehmen) und ich die Möglichkeit habe eine gefederte Sattelstütze auch bequem im Gelände nutzen zu könne. Proportion ist geschmacksache ich find sie ziemlich geil.


----------



## BigJohn (5. Dezember 2013)

Das sieht leider ziemlich verkorkst aus. Andere Rahmen(größen) wären da sicher tauglicher gewesen. In der Regel sind vom Hersteller solche Spacertürme auch nicht freigegeben, aber bei Stahl ist das nicht ganz so kritisch.


----------



## Frodo83 (5. Dezember 2013)

Na verkorkst ist ein wenig ark formuliert. Richtig ist das der jetzige spacer stand eine konforthaltung ist, wenn ich es sportlicher haben will kommen einige raus.selbst der Hersteller liefert den Rahmen mit spacer aus und die aufbauten des trolls haben meistens auch spacertürme.ob man nun einen extrem gewinkelten vorbau oder spacertürme fährt ist gleich für rahmengeo bzw. der Belastung.


----------



## rasumichin (5. Dezember 2013)

Suesse pedale sinds...

schaut bisserl nach gar vielen Spacern aus, aber ja, ich fahr einen Vorbau mit viel Erhoehung, trotzdem in Zusammenhang mit der sehr weit ausgezogenen Sattelstuetze waer eine Nummer groesser beim Rahmen wahrscheinlich nicht verkehrt.

Am Ende muss es dir passen, du wirst ja nicht downhill fahren mit dem Rad, insofern wirds nicht zerbroeseln...

bei svenso schauts auch nicht nach weniger Spacern aus, aber durch die Satteltasche wirkts optisch nicht so extrem
 @Sentilo

Das Fargo ist sehr fesch, haett ich damals auch fast gekauft... aber dann ists doch ein Troll geworden


----------



## Speedskater (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe seit 2006 ein Thorn Raven, womit ich im Moment hauptsächlich zur Arbeit fahre.

Sattelrohrlänge 46cm 
Oberrohrlänge 56cm
Ich bin 180cm groß, Schrittlänge 83cm, eigentlich ist der Rahmen zu klein für mich, aber ich fühle mich sehr wohl auf dem Bike. 
Mit Rohloff und Avid BB7 ein echtes Sorglos-Bike, das jetzt schon ca. 25.000 km drauf hat.
Trails bin ich damit auch schon runter geschraddelt. 




Rennräder kann man damit auch jagen.


----------



## svenso (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube warum es beim Troll oft ein wenig ungünstig aussieht ist, weil der schon ein derb langes Oberrohr hat. Vielleicht wäre ein 20" damals besser gewesen, allerdings war es zu Beginn als MTB eingesetzt und da fand ich den kleineren und agileren Rahmen schon sympathischer 

Eventuell wirds auch wieder ein MTB und den Job vom Troll übernimmt ein Surly Straggler - sieht auch sehr lecker aus


----------



## Frodo83 (6. Dezember 2013)

Na wie gesagt vielseitig war mir wichtig. Kennt ihr den Tout Terrain x-over? 




Und da ist der Troll 18" in seiner Geometrie extrem nahe dran 




Find ich einfach genial mit ein paar Änderungen ein anderes Fahrrad zu schaffen.


----------



## svenso (6. Dezember 2013)

Das untere ist glaube sogar mit 700c Felgen/Reifen - meine das zumindest aus einem Youtubevideo zu kennen!


----------



## Frodo83 (6. Dezember 2013)

Ja genau und theoretisch passen in den Troll auch 29er Reifen rein, wie hier zu sehen:


----------



## Frodo83 (6. Dezember 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasumichin (7. Dezember 2013)

Ich ueberlege ja oft ob ich nicht auf groessre Laufraeder wechseln sollte, ein grosser Teil der Reiseradler schwoert zwar auf 26" aber das geschmeidige dahinrollen auf den groesseren Raedern hat schon auch seinen Reiz, ausgehen wuerde es sich imm Troll ja problemlos und da ich ohnehin mit discs unterwegs bin haett ich auch bei der Bremse keine Schwierigkeiten. Vielleicht veruch ichs ja mal...


----------



## Wayn0r (14. Dezember 2013)

Berichte bitte mal hier wenn du den direkten Vergleich hast, würde mich mal interessieren 

Mal so ne ganz dumme Frage; wieso gibt Surly (bei den Preisen!) eigentlich gerade mal drei Jahre Garantie auf die Rahmen, und beim Cross Check und Straggler sogar nur ein Jahr?   Überzeugt mich jetzt nicht gerade wenn ich so viel Kohle hinblättern soll..

Btw der Vorteil beim 18" Troll gegenüber dem 20"er ist halt dass der Radstand bei gerade mal einer Größe kleiner direkt 2cm kürzer ist! - Je nachdem ob man auf sowas wert legt und was man damit so vorhat und für den Fall dass man zwischen zwei Größen liegt bzw. beide passen würden.

  @svenso: Ich versuche mir bei deinem Rad schon die ganze Zeit vorzustellen wie sich das mit diesem extra-kurzen Vorbau und Rennlenker wohl fährt bzw. lenkt^^ Du wolltest glaube ich bewusst nicht so gestreckt sitzen oder? Und welche Griffposition fährst du die meiste Zeit über?
Evtl. kann man mit einem kürzeren Vorbau ja den gegenüber einem Rennrahmen etwas weniger steilen Steuerrohrwinkel (71°) etwas kompensieren sodass das mit einem Rennlenker unterm Strich dann ganz gut passt? Kannst du was das Lenkverhalten angeht irgendwelche Vergleiche ziehen, bzw. hattest du vorher schon mal einen längeren Vorbau drauf..?


----------



## rasumichin (15. Dezember 2013)

Wayn0r schrieb:


> Berichte bitte mal hier wenn du den direkten Vergleich hast, würde mich mal interessieren
> 
> Werd ich machen
> 
> Mal so ne ganz dumme Frage; wieso gibt Surly (bei den Preisen!) eigentlich gerade mal drei Jahre Garantie auf die Rahmen, und beim Cross Check und Straggler sogar nur ein Jahr?   Überzeugt mich jetzt nicht gerade wenn ich so viel Kohle hinblättern soll..



Berechtigte Frage, vor allem wenn ich grade sehe, dass z.b. das Troll Rahmenset eine beachtliche Preissteigerung mitgemacht hat. hab meines 2011 fuer 369 euro bekommen, kostes scheinbar heute einen hunderter mehr.


----------



## BigJohn (15. Dezember 2013)

369â¬ waren sicherlich nicht der regulÃ¤re Preis. Eher der Ã¼bliche Rabatt zum Ende der Saison


----------



## nightwolf (26. Dezember 2013)

Wayn0r schrieb:


> (...)   @svenso: Ich versuche mir bei deinem Rad schon die ganze Zeit vorzustellen wie sich das mit diesem extra-kurzen Vorbau und Rennlenker wohl fährt bzw. lenkt^^ Du wolltest glaube ich bewusst nicht so gestreckt sitzen oder? Und welche Griffposition fährst du die meiste Zeit über?
> Evtl. kann man mit einem kürzeren Vorbau ja den gegenüber einem Rennrahmen etwas weniger steilen Steuerrohrwinkel (71°) etwas kompensieren sodass das mit einem Rennlenker unterm Strich dann ganz gut passt? Kannst du was das Lenkverhalten angeht irgendwelche Vergleiche ziehen, bzw. hattest du vorher schon mal einen längeren Vorbau drauf..?


Ich bin zwar nicht svenso, aber ich kann Dir sagen, worum es geht: Wenn das Oberrohr recht lang ist _(bei heutigen MTB-Rahmen ueblich)_, und obendrein ein Rennlenker verwendet wird _(der geht noch mal ein Stueck nach vorn)_, dann kommst Du zwangslaeufig zu einem sehr kurzen Vorbau, denn sonst sitzt Du entweder zu weit vorn oder zu sehr gestreckt.
Ich kenne das Thema, bei meinem Reiserad ist das aehnlich.
Der Umstieg von so einem Rad auf z. B. ein 'normales' Rennrad mit 120er o. ae. Vorbau oder umgekehrt erfordert jedes mal etwas Umgewoehnung


----------



## Sentilo (26. Januar 2014)

Kleines Update zur Wiederbelebung des Threads:

Inspiriert von einigen US-Kollegen, hab ich mein Fargo von Drop Bar auf Bend Bar (17°) umgebaut. Nach ein paar Wochen Alltags- und Toureneinsatz muss ich sagen: Taugt mir besser als der Crosslenker. Der Fargo-Rahmen ist ja etwas kürzer und vorne höher, verglichen mit dem aktuellen „600er-Oberrohr und kurzer Vorbau“-Mantra, das überall heruntergebetet wird, aber für den Toureneinsatz (und mich persönlich) ist weniger hier eindeutig mehr. Gutes Rad. Extrem vielseitig


----------



## Frodo83 (29. Januar 2014)

Moin Jungs. Mein winterlicher Beitrag. Hab an mein Troll nun Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger angebaut erst war ich erschrocken über das sich mir bietende biedere Erscheinungsbild, aber jetzt nach einen Monat tägliche fahrt zur Arbeit bin ich versöhnt durch die Zweckmäßigkeit.

Spacerturm hab ich gekürzt immernoch sehr konfortabel. Noch hab ich mich nicht auf eine höhe festgelegt könnte aber noch sportlicher ausfallen.

Ach sagt mal habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Lenkerbreiten? Hab probleme mit der Schulter hab das Gefühlt beim fahren die schulter hochzuziehen.


----------



## Frodo83 (29. Januar 2014)

@Sentilo sehr schöne Aufnahme und natürlich bike.


----------



## rasumichin (29. Januar 2014)

@Sentilo  wirklich schoenes Foto, hast du da ein wenig an den Farben rumgespielt oder leuchtet das Fargo tatsaechlich so blau


Ich hab meinen Troll auch mal wieder ein wenig adaptiert, andere Schutzbleche, neuer Sattel, neues Set an Gepaecktraegern fuer vorne und hinten und neue Griffe...

@Frodo83 dein Lenker sieht ja schon recht breit aus, ev passt ein schmaelerer besser, und Ergo Griffe hast du auch schon, vielleicht kannst du einen Lenker mir mehr Backsweep probieren, ist aber stark von persoenlicher Vorliebe abhaengig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soprano (29. Januar 2014)

und hier mal meins bei seiner allerersten Ausfahrt


----------



## rasumichin (29. Januar 2014)

Perlen vor die Säue 

Wenn du die Decals erhalten willst, mach am besten etwas Klarlack oder Folie drueber, bei meinem Troll haben die nach 6 Monaten so schlecht ausgesehen dass ich sie mit einer Kreditkarte ganz abgesachabt habe.


----------



## Sentilo (29. Januar 2014)

Familienzuwachs.





Als Nächstes kommen die Träger dran.


----------



## nonamenic (13. März 2014)

Frage an die Experten: auf der Surly Homepage gibt es jetzt bei Ogre und Troll zusätzlich jeweils die Modelle "1.0" - in der Beschreibung finde ich aber keinen Unterschied zur "normalen" Version. Weiß da jemand was zu?
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Drood (16. März 2014)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Familienzuwachs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stark 

Ich hab mir mal wieder Neues vom Trucker im Angebot:




Grüße Silke


----------



## Crankwhore (21. März 2014)

Hallo,
will mich auch mal zu Wort melden. Mein Vieleskönner ist ein Salsa Vaya mit SRAM Austattung, BB7 Bremsen, Salsa Cowbells und SON getriebener Lichtanlage.

Kleiner Schnappschuss aus dem natürlichen Habitat.



 

Aktuell fehlen allerdings die Schutzbleche. Das ist ein bisschen eine Leidensgeschichte. Angefangen habe mich C-Lite, bei denen aber irgendwann die Halterungen ausgeleiert waren, was häufiger mal zu Scheppern und Dröhnen geführt hat. Danach kamen SKS Longboards, die im Winter mit eher schmaleren Reifen und viel Straßenbetrieb exzellent waren. Keine nassen Füße!

Die aktuellen Reifen (Sammy Slick, 35-622) bekomme ich allerdings nicht drunter, daher sind nun SKS Bluemes in 55mm Breite auf dem Weg zu mir. Ich hoffe damit hat sich das Thema auch erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drood (22. März 2014)

Crankwhore schrieb:


> Hallo,
> will mich auch mal zu Wort melden. Mein Vieleskönner ist ein Salsa Vaya mit SRAM Austattung, BB7 Bremsen, Salsa Cowbells und SON getriebener Lichtanlage.
> 
> Kleiner Schnappschuss aus dem natürlichen Habitat.
> ...



Dein Vaya ist sehr interessant und fällt mit den dazugehörigen Parts in großen Teilen mein Interessengebiet  

Sowohl die Schutzblechfrage, als die Nabendynamofrage und die breite/schmale Reifenfrage  beschäftigen mich bei meinem LHT auch. Fahre im Moment relativ schmale Marathon Plus mit den SKS Longboards und die nächsten Reifen werden auch nicht unter die Longboards passen. Das mit dem Son interessiert mich sehr, da ich vor dem nächsten Winter entweder auf eine hochwertige Akkubeleuchtung, oder eben einen einen Nabendynamo umstellen möchte. Wenn Nabendynamo, dann soll es ein guter sein. Damit landet man automatisch beim Son und somit beim Preis - vor allem, weil ich ein komplettes Laufrad suche, ich traue mir den Laufradbau (noch lange) nicht zu. Lohnt sich der Kauf?

Auf das nächste Bild mit den breiteren SKS bin ich gespannt. Willst du das vordere wie beim Longboard verlängern? Ich schwanke da immer, zwischen wirklich trockene Füße und Geländefreiheit. Die Longboards schränken die Geländegängigkeit doch massiv ein.

Der Salsa Cowbell war auch auf meiner Auswahlliste, bist zufrieden? 

Grüße Silke


----------



## Speedskater (22. März 2014)

Moin Silke,

zum Thema Nabendynamo: ich habe den PD-8 von Shutter Precision verbaut. Mit 405g der leichteste den Du im Moment für 100 Euro kaufen kannst. Diesen Winter hat er die täglichen 24km einfach bei jedem Wetter unauffällig seinen Dienst verrichtet.
Mit einem Nabendynamo und guter LED-Lampe kann man ohne nerviges gefummel mit Akkus einfach losradeln.
Laufradbau ist auch kein Hexenwerk, Anleitungen gibt's im Zwischennetz. Man benötigt einen Zentrierständer und wenn man die Speichenspannung exakt einstellen will, ein Tensiometer (das TM-1 gibt's im Moment bei Wiggle für unter 60 Euro) und natürlich etwas Geduld. 

An meinem Schmuddelwetter-Bike ist das Schutzblech auch weit nach unten gezogen, ist schon praktisch wenn das Wasser nicht ans Unterrohr spritzt und wenn ich ins Gelände fahre, nehme ich eins meiner anderen Bikes mit mehr Federweg (siehe Fotos).

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Drood (22. März 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Moin Silke,
> 
> zum Thema Nabendynamo: ich habe den PD-8 von Shutter Precision verbaut. Mit 405g der leichteste den Du im Moment für 100 Euro kaufen kannst. Diesen Winter hat er die täglichen 24km einfach bei jedem Wetter unauffällig seinen Dienst verrichtet.
> Mit einem Nabendynamo und guter LED-Lampe kann man ohne nerviges gefummel mit Akkus einfach losradeln.
> ...



Hi Armin,

du bist doch der mit dem genialen Thorn Raven! Ja, ich hab für's Gelände auch ein MTB bereit, stelle aber fest, dass ich so gerne mit dem LHT unterwegs bin, dass ich damit eben auch öfter mal abseits befestigter Wege lande - und schwupps, hängt das Longboard im Maulwurfshügel 

Habe den PD-8 eben mal gegoogelt, der klingt nicht schlecht. Grundsätzlich halte ich aber die Augen nach einem kompletten Laufrad offen, denn ich kenne meine Grenzen. Die kann ich sicher mal noch erweitern, wenn ich Zeit habe, möchte ich mal eins meiner alten Laufräder zerlegen und neu aufbauen, einfach zum üben. Einen Zentrierständer hab ich, allerdings zu billig gekauft. Aber bis da ein brauchbares Laufrad für ein LHT im Alltagseinsatz herauskommt, das könnte dauern.

Außerdem bin ich mir eh noch nicht ganz sicher mit dem Nabendynamowunsch...die Akkuleuchten haben ja durchaus auch ihre Vorteile. Weniger Gewicht und weniger Reibungswiderstand, problemlose Mitnahme der Akkuleuchte zum Zweitrad, Ausleuchtung der nächtlichen Pannenlage - die mit Dynamolicht zwingend eine mitgenomme Taschenlampe erfordert...! Also, ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, welche Vorteile überwiegen und kann mir jetzt ja erstmal wieder Zeit lassen, da die Phase des "morgens im Stockdunkeln zur Arbeit" und "abends im Stockdunkeln von der Arbeit" erstmal wieder für ein paar Monate Geschichte ist 

Viele Grüße
Silke


----------



## Crankwhore (23. März 2014)

Hi,
ich bin mit dem SON durchaus zufrieden. Klar, theoretisch hat man mehr Reibungswiderstand. Praktisch merke ich davon beim Fahren nichts. Zur Qualität kann ich nur sagen, dass er bis jetzt seit ca. 7000km unauffällig seinen Dienst verrichtet und das auch nach gelegentlichen Ausflügen ins Gelände. Bunny Hops von der Bürgersteigkante und allem möglichen anderen Widrigkeiten die ein 90kg Oger so einem Fahrrad verursacht.

Keine Ahnung wie lange es noch gut geht und ob das ein andere Dynamo ebenfalls so gut wegstecken würde. Da fehlt mir der Vergleich.

Akkuleuchten haben auch Vorteile, keine Frage. Ich habe mich für Dynamo entschieden, nachdem ich mal mitten in der Nacht, leicht betüdelt von einem Ende Frankfurts zum Anderen gefahren bin und am Schluss gemerkt habe, das irgendwann mitten drinn wohl die Heckleuchte den Geist aufgegeben hat.

Mit den Cowbells bin ich übrigens sehr zufrieden, mir passt das Teil. Er ist allerdings auch recht hoch montiert, so das ich zu 50% in den Drops fahren kann. Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich auch mal den Woodchipper montiert, der sich auch geil fährt, mir aber für den Stadtverkehr zu breit baut.

Ach ja: Schmutzbleche. Ich habe jetzt die Bluemels in Schwarz-Matt bestellt. Da ist wohl irgendeine Art Spoiler dabei. Mal schauen. Ich mache dann ein Bild.


----------



## Speedskater (23. März 2014)

Moin Silke,
genau, ich bin der mit dem Thorn Raven.
Nur mal ein paar Denkanstöße, warum ich die Teile an meinem Thorn Raven verbaut habe:
Um z.B. Reifen-Pannen zu vermeiden verwende ich Notubes Felgen mit Tubeless Kit. Die Notubes Felgen sind schön leicht und breit, die Reifen sitzen fest auf den Felgen und man kann mit geringem Druck fahren ohne dass es schwammig wird. Auf dem Thorn Raven habe ich die ZTR Olympic 355g, PD-8 405g, 260er Sapim Laser 135g und 14er Alunippel, ergibt ein Dynamo-Laufrad mit 907g. Der Race King 2.0 Supersonic mit ca. 2 bar hat gute Dämpfung, guten Grip, geringen Rollwiderstand und mit Tubeless Kit ist auch die Pannensicherheit gegeben.

Leider passt das nicht zu Deinem LHT.
Gruß
Armin


----------



## Drood (24. März 2014)

Vielen Dank @Crankwhore und @Speedskater!! Ich grübel erstmal weiter 

Armin, dein Laufrad-Gewicht ist echt ne Ansage und das mit dem Tubeless-Gedanken ist immer interessant, aber vorläufig noch nicht so meine Welt, Stichwort Montage, seine Haken und Ösen hat die Sache ja durchaus.

Viele Grüße
Silke


----------



## Crankwhore (28. März 2014)

Hi,
nur ein kurzes Update: Habe die Bluemels eben montiert. War keine große Herausforderung, allerdings war etwas Kreativität gefragt um die Streben um den Bremssattel herum zu biegen. Fotos mache ich bei der nächste Ausfahrt.

Abgesehen davon sitzen die Teile fest, sehen - soweit das für Schmutzfänger überhaupt möglich ist - gut aus und machen eine robusten Eindruck. Die Schmutzlappen sind aus dicken Gummi und recht flexibel. Ich sehe da keine Probleme bei ruppigen Untergründen voraus.

Was mich mal interessieren würde: Welche Reifen fahrt ihr auf euren Vieleskönnern? Ich hatte erst den Marathon Mondial (42-622) drauf, fand aber den Rollwiderstand unterirdisch. Hat sich immer angefühlt wie Gegenwind. Aktuell fahre ich den Sammy Slick. Der Rollt gut, ist aber scheinbar sehr Anfällig für Scherben, Drähte und allerlei anderen Kram der so auf der Straße rumliegt. Ein bisschen Stolliger dürfte es auch sein.


----------



## Drood (28. März 2014)

Crankwhore schrieb:


> Hi,
> nur ein kurzes Update: Habe die Bluemels eben montiert. War keine große Herausforderung, allerdings war etwas Kreativität gefragt um die Streben um den Bremssattel herum zu biegen. Fotos mache ich bei der nächste Ausfahrt.
> 
> Abgesehen davon sitzen die Teile fest, sehen - soweit das für Schmutzfänger überhaupt möglich ist - gut aus und machen eine robusten Eindruck. Die Schmutzlappen sind aus dicken Gummi und recht flexibel. Ich sehe da keine Probleme bei ruppigen Untergründen voraus.
> ...


Danke für das Bluemels-Update!

Ich fahre den Schwalbe Marathon Plus....Priorität auf Pannenfreiheit ;-)

Grüße
Silke


----------



## Crankwhore (29. März 2014)

Hi,
habe gestern noch die Zeit gefunden für eine kurze Ausfahrt. 




 

Fürs Erste bin ich mit den Teilen ganz zufrieden. Wie sie sich bei Regen schlagen bleibt aber noch abzuwarten. 

Einzig das vordere Schutzblech neigt beim forcierten Ritt über ruppige Feldwege etwas zum Schwingen und gelegentlichen Klappern. Das hintere ist zwar länger aber bombig stabil. Ich führe das auf die größere Spreizung der Streben hinten zurück. Dadurch stehen die Streben mehr unter Spannung und biegen sich weniger.

Ach ja: Die Sammy Slicks in 35-622 passen ganz locker drunter. Ich habe hier noch ein paar 42er Conti Cyclo X King liegen, die werde ich bei Gelegenheit auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Frodo83 (3. April 2014)

Drood schrieb:


> Hi Armin,
> 
> du bist doch der mit dem genialen Thorn Raven! Ja, ich hab für's Gelände auch ein MTB bereit, stelle aber fest, dass ich so gernet dem LHT unterwegs bin, dass ich damit eben auch öfter mal abseits befestigter Wege lande - und schwupps, hängt das Longboard im Maulwurfshügel
> 
> ...


 Hallo Silke, 
Ich habe auch ein PD-8 in einen komplettem Laufradsatz bei radsport erdmann zusammengestellt. Ich bin super zufrieden mit dem shop, super Service,Auswahlmöglichkeiten und die Qualität ist spitze. radsport-erdmann.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nepo (3. April 2014)

Mal ne Frage zum Surly Lack. In München sieht man mehr und mehr Surlys in der Innenstadt rumstehen/-fahren. Was mir dabei aufgefallen ist: bei fast allen sehen die Decals richtig sch... aus wenn man sie überhaupt noch erkennt.
Ist das so ein Problem bei Surly? (so billig sind die Teile ja nun auch wieder nicht) Und ist das bei Salsa auch so?


----------



## Legend (3. April 2014)

nepo schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zum Surly Lack. In München sieht man mehr und mehr Surlys in der Innenstadt rumstehen/-fahren. Was mir dabei aufgefallen ist: bei fast allen sehen die Decals richtig sch... aus wenn man sie überhaupt noch erkennt.
> Ist das so ein Problem bei Surly? (so billig sind die Teile ja nun auch wieder nicht) Und ist das bei Salsa auch so?



bei surly sind die decals nicht unter einer klarlackschicht geschützt sondern sind "abnehmbar". das ist so gewollt. nachteil ist sicherlich der, den du festgestellt hast. mein cross check hat generell kein klarlack, sondern nur die nackte pulver(?)-schicht. wenn man da mal mit bremsenreiniger drüber geht hat man einen grünen lappen ... (meins ist grün  )
die salsa rahmen die ich bis jetzt anfassen konnte hatten ihre decals unter einer klarlackschicht.


----------



## Frodo83 (3. April 2014)

Also mein Troll ist in München über den Winter hindurch gefahren und mit knapp 1800km sind die decals noch Tip top ...gut vllt muss man dann noch mal in ein Jahr drüber sprechen. Wollte sie schon entfernen aber die echt fest dran kann man nicht einfach abziehen nur mit Karte runterrubbeln. Die de als kann man aber auch im Internet in unterschiedlichen Farben bestellen.


----------



## Frodo83 (3. April 2014)




----------



## Crankwhore (3. April 2014)

Beim Vaya sind die Decals unter einer Klarlackschicht, so viel kann ich bestätigen.

Ein paar Kampfspuren hat die Kiste natürlich trotzdem.


----------



## rasumichin (4. April 2014)

Also mein Troll hat keine decals mehr weil die nach einem Jahr schon nur noch furchtbar aussahen. Die reste liessen sich dann easy mit einer Plastikkarte abrubben.


----------



## cassn (10. April 2014)

Hallo!

Ich habe vor mir ein Rad aufzubauen wenn es mal nicht in den Wald auf Trails geht, da ich aktuell nur ein AM Fully habe. Sollte dann auch mal für mehrtägige Radreisen funktionieren.
Da viel mir ein, irgendwo vergraben steht mein erstes MTB aus der Jugend, 23-24 Jahre alt, ein Giant Coldrock CroMo Rahmen mit ein paar vorhandenen Gewinden für Gepäckträger. Meint ihr dass ich dieses zum Aufbau nehmen kann?
Was zeichnet die Surlys, Salsas ect. aus?
Wollte schauen, dass ich halbwegs günstig davon komme.


----------



## Drood (10. April 2014)

Sorry, Fehlpost!


----------



## Drood (10. April 2014)

Ich plädiere für einen Aufbau mit deinem Coldrock, wenn die Geometrie für dich und dein Vorhaben passt. Stahlrahmen und Ösen, damit hast du schon eine gute Basis. Den LHT hab ich deswegen, wegen der Geometrie und wegen des ruhigen Laufs bei viel Gepäck gekauft. Und weil komfortable, breite Reifen und Schutzbleche dafür reinpassen. Darauf solltest du deinen Rahmen auch abklopfen.

Und Achtung-Selbstaufbauten sind meist überraschend teuer :-( -aber gut 

Grüße
Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crankwhore (10. April 2014)

Drood schrieb:


> Ich plädiere für einen Aufbau mit deinem Coldrock, wenn die Geometrie für dich und dein Vorhaben passt.



Dem kann ich mich anschließen.

Prinzipiell kochen natürlich Salsa, Surly und Co. auch nur mit Wasser und haben auch das (Reise-)Rad nicht neu erfunden. Sie machen halt beide sehr viel richtig, z.B. eine Geo die für's Reise passt (lange Kettenstreben, guter Geradeauslauf). Zu dem sind sie halt tief drinn in der amerikanischen Szene. Der Trucker ist sowieso gefühlt schon seid ewig DAS Reiserad abseits der deutschen Schwalbe, Rohloff, SON Fraktion.

Das bedeutet aber alles nicht, das man mit etwas anderem nicht auch glücklich werden kann.

Ich würde bei deinem Oldtimer mal checken ob die Kettenstreben lang genug sind und du mit den Hacken nicht an eventuell montierte Taschen anstößt. Wenn du Bikepakingmäßig unterwegs sein wirst, ist das im Prinzip auch egal. Ansonsten bin ich großer Fan von Rennlenkern.

Wichtig ist für sowas aber eigentlich nur eine Geo auf der du auch ein paar Stunden zubringen kannst. Der Rest findet sich dann schon.


----------



## cassn (10. April 2014)

Danke Euch,

werde wohl mal einen passenden Fred dazu aufmachen.
Ob die Geo passt, gute Frage! Wie finde ich dies am besten heraus? Erstes Probesitzen und Sattel einstellen zeigte, dass es eigentlich gut passen müsste, in wie weit sich ein anderer Rahmen im Vergleich fahren liese, kann ich nicht sagen.
Ich habe bei Google in den Bildern schon mein Rad gesehen welches umgebaut ist und mit 4 Taschen beladen war. Ob dazu die Kettenstreben lang genug sind kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Möchte das ganze auch erstmal nicht zu teuer gestalten, sprich viel gebraucht kaufen (Bucht, Markt).


----------



## Drood (10. April 2014)

cassn schrieb:


> Danke Euch,
> 
> werde wohl mal einen passenden Fred dazu aufmachen.
> Ob die Geo passt, gute Frage! Wie finde ich dies am besten heraus? Erstes Probesitzen und Sattel einstellen zeigte, dass es eigentlich gut passen müsste, in wie weit sich ein anderer Rahmen im Vergleich fahren liese, kann ich nicht sagen.
> ...



Ja mach doch mal nen Fred auf dazu - und schubs ein paar Bilder rein 

Falls du diesen Beitrag nicht schon selbst gesichtet hast - ein wenig scrollen und es wird extrem spannend: http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...r=1621&page=1&start=0&ndsp=29&ved=0CF4QrQMwAg

Bezüglich der Geo hatte mich zum Beispiel beschäftigt, dass eine relativ aufrechte Sitzposition ermöglicht wird, die ich dann bei Bedarf mit einem Randonneur-Lenker wieder runterdrücken kann. Also, das Rad sollte dir auf lange Strecken unterschiedliche Positionen ermöglichen. Wenn das Teil ein sehr kurzes Steuerrohr hat, kann das schwierig werden.

Mach dir mal ne Vorab-Rechnung zum Aufbau auf, da vertut man sich nämlich ganz schnell. Der Kauf gebrauchter Teile ergibt gerne mal den Zustand "Versuch und Irrtum", was zusammen mit dem vielen Porto ins Geld gehen kann.

Wenn du den Rahmen hast, bist du für den Rest schnell mal eben bei ~400 Euro und hast noch nix aufregendes Edles gekauft, meine Erfahrung. Und bei mir war da noch nichtmal ne Schaltung eingerechnet, weil ich ohne fahre. Vielleicht kannst du aber deine weiterverwenden?

Grüße
Silke


----------



## Crankwhore (10. April 2014)

Drood schrieb:


> Und bei mir war da noch nichtmal ne Schaltung eingerechnet, weil ich ohne fahre.



Ernsthaft? LHT ohne Schaltung? Wohnst du im Flachland und hast nie Gegenwind oder hat das spezielle Gründe?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Drood (11. April 2014)

Crankwhore schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? LHT ohne Schaltung? Wohnst du im Flachland und hast nie Gegenwind oder hat das spezielle Gründe?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk



Ernsthaft - und völlig unaufregend. Ja, ich wohne im Flachland, aber nah an der Küste und Gegenwind in heftiger Form ist ein tägliches Thema für mich - und ich fahre täglich, zur Arbeit und sonstwo hin. Ich bin einfach viel unterwegs mit dem LHT und daher natürlich auch immer mal mit Bergauf und Bergabstrecken. Mein Rennrad und mein MTB haben auch keine Schaltung mehr, seit über einem Jahr. Es interessiert mich einfach nicht mehr, irgendetwas mit Hilfe einer Schaltung zu lösen. Ich trete langsamer, wenn's schwer geht und schneller, wenn's leicht geht und schon fährts 

Kannst den LHT-Aufbau bei Interesse gerne hier nachlesen:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/the-road-train-surly-long-haul-trucker.662473/

Grüße
Silke


----------



## cassn (11. April 2014)

Hey Silke,

ja die Seite hatte ich schon entdeckt, ist genau mein Rad, auch was die Farben angeht 
Ich kann aus den Geodaten nichts heraus lesen, was dies später für eine Sitzposition oder Fahrverhalten ergibt.
Ich habe einen alten Katalog im Netz gefunden wo mein Rad drin ist, da stehen meine ich ein paar Daten bei.

Alles weitere dann wohl lieber im eigenen Fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ottmar (21. April 2014)

Hallo an Alle,

hier mal meine eierlegende Wollmilchsau im CX-Trimm:








bischen text dazu: Rahmen und Gabel sind 2012er, Gabel nach Rückruf neu. wird als daily-commuter genutzt, hier aber in der CX-Ausstattung fotografiert; hab noch keine Lust, das schöne Rad mit Schutzblechen zu verunstalten. Fährt sich auf jedem Untergrund super, nicht so handlich wie eim Rennrad, aber aufgurnd des langen Radstandes sehr souverän auch im Gelände. Ausstattung ist Shimano 105 mit CX50 Tretlager, Deore XT Naben und Avid BB7 Mtb Bremsen; Druckpunkt kommt sehr spät und weich, Bremsleistung ist aber klasse. Reifen sind Conti Cyclocross Speed 700x35C, da ist noch massig Platz zwischen Gabelholmen und Kettenstreben. Gewicht 11,28 Kg. Vorbau ist nur provisorisch, möchte vorne noch tiefer kommen.
Vielen Dank an Rad-Michel für den schönen Aufbau.
Grüße
ottmar


----------



## Syborg (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich bin ich meistens im Classic Bereich unterwegs, doch ich habe mir ein sog. Alleskönnerrad zusammengebaut, dass ich Euch nicht vorenthalten möchte. Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle auch nochmal an Norbert (Sentilo) der mich bei der Teileauswahl und Zusammenstellung sehr unterstützt hat 





















Gruß Helmut


----------



## shibby68 (2. Juni 2014)

Das ist mal ein richtig tolles Rad geworden.
Schöner Lenker und klasse Farbe!


----------



## rasumichin (2. Juni 2014)

@ Syborg

gefaellt mir auch sehr gut und einen solchen Lenker wollt ich mir unlaengst auch mal montieren, bin dann allerdings drauf gekommen dass das mit der Lenkertasche nicht klappen wird und habs dann doch nicht gemacht, wuerde mich aber interessieren ob du damit zufrieden (gluecklicher als mit einem herkoemmlichen) Lenker bist?


----------



## Syborg (6. Juni 2014)

rasumichin schrieb:


> @ Syborg
> 
> gefaellt mir auch sehr gut und einen solchen Lenker wollt ich mir unlaengst auch mal montieren, bin dann allerdings drauf gekommen dass das mit der Lenkertasche nicht klappen wird und habs dann doch nicht gemacht, wuerde mich aber interessieren ob du damit zufrieden (gluecklicher als mit einem herkoemmlichen) Lenker bist?



Ich fahre diese Art Lenker schon seit Jahren, auch an meinen anderen Rädern. (außer an meinen Fat Chance Bikes  ) Werde keine anderen Lenker mehr fahren. Insbesondere auf langen Strecken macht sich die Ergonomie dieser Lenker bemerkbar. Eingeschlafene Finger oder Hände gehören der Vergangenheit an. Meine Probleme mit dem Ulnar Nerv sind nahezu verschwunden. Die variablen Griffmöglichkeiten tun hierzu ihr übriges.

Allerdings nutze ich keine Lenkertasche. Um weiteres Gepäck am Lenker zu verstauen benutze ich eine Revelate Designs Sweetroll mit Pockets. Diese Art Lenker gibt es neben dem Jones H-Bar Loop auch den Cut-Loop. Einen ähnlichen Lenker gibt es auch von GroovyCycles nämlich den Luv Handlebar, dieser ist mit einer Lenkertasche wie die von Vaude oder Ortlieb kombinierbar.

Nachstehend mal ein Bild der unterschiedlichen Jones Lenker:











Oder aber auch den Luv Handles von Groovy Cycles














Solltest Du weitere Fragen haben nur zu!

Gruß Helmut


----------



## rasumichin (6. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank fuer deine Ausfuehrliche Antwort, so ganz komm ich nicht zu einer Entscheidung, und so wirklich soche ich ja grade gar nicht nach einem neuen Lenker.

Der Luv Bar waere wohl tatsaechlich mit Lenkertasche kompatibel, aber ich denke der bietet auch nicht viel mehr an zusaetzlichen Griffmoeglichkeiten als ein "normaler"Lenker mit reichlich Backseep wie ich ihn derzeit fahre.  Die Loop Bars sehen fuer mich interessanter aus, ev. bestell ich einfach mal das guenstige Pendent von Humpert und probiers aus, falls ich im Ernstfall nie wieder einen anderen Lenker fahren will findet sich sicher eine andere Lenkertaschenbefestigungsmoeglichkeit.


----------



## Deleted 73169 (7. Juni 2014)

Helmut, fein geworden, Dein Fargo. Welche Pedale sind das?


----------



## Sentilo (7. Juni 2014)

Helmut, dann stell ich meins auch noch mal dazu, zwecks Blauvergleich


----------



## freigeist (8. Juni 2014)

die blauen Salsas sehen wirklich klasse aus 

zur geburt unseres ersten kindes, müsste ich meiner freundin eigtl eines aufbauen


----------



## Sentilo (8. Juni 2014)

Gratuliere zum ersten Kind! Das Leben wird schöner 

Und klar, bau ihr ein Fargo auf. User Janisland hat's vor Kurzem auch getan. Das Rad ist so vielseitig, dass es selbst Kindersitz und Anhänger gut verkraftet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freigeist (8. Juni 2014)

hehe, danke ;-) aber es ist noch nicht so weit . 
der kleine schelm kommt erst mitte januar auf die welt. dann wäre natürlich solch farbenfroher hobel ein klasse "wehenschmerzwiedergutmachungsgeschenk"


hmm...wenn ich mal so überlege.. dann müsste ich mir auch noch eines mit aufbauen
 

werde mich jetzt erstmal mit den stahlrössern beschäftigen und schauen, was es da so alles schönes gibt.
(salsa, onOne, surly)
gibts noch andere (günstige) anbieter dieser schicken rahmen?


----------



## AverageJoe (8. Juni 2014)

Intec bietet ebenfalls Stahlrahmen. Es gab wohl einige Zeit Probleme mit der Qualität der Pulverung, ob die mittlerweile behoben sind weiß ich nicht.....

http://www.intec-bikes.de/intecrahmen.html

Gruß Joe


----------



## freigeist (8. Juni 2014)

ja, danke. die habe ich auch auf dem schirm. wenn man rumgooglt, dann kommt man wohl unweigerlich auf die "üblichen verdächtigen" 

und diese sammelsurium-seite ist lecker:
http://stahlrahmen-bikes.de/

www.singlebe.com/
schöne teile dabei


----------



## AverageJoe (8. Juni 2014)

ist hier jemand des Tschechischen mächtig?


----------



## freigeist (8. Juni 2014)

ab & an steht dort auch etws auf englisch und bei facebook schreiben die jungs auf englisch. 
kontakt sollte ggfls möglich sein


tolle rahmen dabei, oder?!


----------



## AverageJoe (8. Juni 2014)

In der Tat, der 26" "SingleBe Cute" ist mein Favorit......


----------



## soprano (9. Juni 2014)

Kleines Update von meinem Troll, Gabelschaft gekürzt, erhält diese Woche noch neue Bremsen: HS33R, die Deore-Gruppe arbeitet unauffällig und zuverlässig, evtl. Jedoch irgendwann mal Wechsel auf Rohloff. Hab jetzt seit Ende Januar 4.000km auf den Troll gefahren, bei jedem Wetter, ein Top-Alltags/Pendlerrad. Bild ist gestern auf dem Schauinsland entstanden, 130km/3000hm Tour, ich liebe dieses Rad!!!


----------



## AverageJoe (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo Soprano,

was wiegt Dein Troll denn so insgesamt?

Gruß Joe


----------



## soprano (12. Juni 2014)

Hallo Joe, mit Personenwaage ca. 13,5kg mit der HS33R.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasumichin (12. Juni 2014)

soprano schrieb:


> Hallo Joe, mit Personenwaage ca. 13,5kg mit der HS33R.




Nicht schlecht, bei mir zeigt die waage 2 kg mehr an...


----------



## soprano (12. Juni 2014)

ich war auch skeptisch, extra zweimal nachgewogen!! Habe leider keine Kofferwaage


----------



## rasumichin (12. Juni 2014)

soprano schrieb:


> ich war auch skeptisch, extra zweimal nachgewogen!! Habe leider keine Kofferwaage


wird schon hinkommen

bin mit Alfine und Nady sowie schweren Reifenn und auch sonst nicht gewichtsoptimierten Teilen unterwegs


----------



## Frodo83 (12. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen. Letzte Woche Donnerstag hat mein Troll seine Feuertaufe ohne Murren, außer von mir, erfolgreich überstanden. Von München nach Prerow - 754 km in 8 Tagen. Ein Tag davon war Pause, da nach dem Vogtland der rechte Oberschenkel total fest war. Danach ging es in der Ebene aber ohne Probleme wieder gut voran. Ich habe Kopfsteinpflaster und Panzerplatten hassen gelernt, daher denke ich auch über Parallelogram-Sattelstütze und ein Lenker, wie oben vorgestellt, nach. Aber auf Lenkertasche will ich auch nicht verzichten. Die hat mir gute dDienste geleistet.

Übrigens wirklich sehr schöne Salsas.

Meine Tour an die Ostsee war echt traumhaft. Schade, dass sie vorbei ist, ein wenig (fährt) fällt man da in ein kleines Loch.


----------



## soprano (12. Juni 2014)

Frodo83, ich sehe du hast auch ne aktuelle Shimano 10fach-Schaltung, bei dir auch so ein großes "Vergnügen" beim HR herausnehmen bezüglich frimmelei wg. dem Shadow-Schaltwerk?? P.S.: Geile Tour bist du da gefahren!!


----------



## Frodo83 (13. Juni 2014)

soprano schrieb:


> Frodo83, ich sehe du hast auch ne aktuelle Shimano 10fach-Schaltung, bei dir auch so ein großes "Vergnügen" beim HR herausnehmen bezüglich frimmelei wg. dem Shadow-Schaltwerk?? P.S.: Geile Tour bist du da gefahren!!


Ja ist gefrimmel aber liegt glaube eher an dem horizontalen Ausfallende, oder nicht? Die Schnellspanner sind dem Schaltkabel im weg aber wenn ich die schnellspannachse raus ziehe geht es, nur dann noch die verflixte Kette vom Ritzel bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soprano (13. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## Crankwhore (13. Juni 2014)

Düsseldorf d j+

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## svenso (15. Juni 2014)

Der Troll ist echt ein toller Rahmen! Fahre ja selber einen (ein paar Seiten weiter vorne), im Moment mit Flatbar, Deore Gruppe und Marathon Mondials.

Bin allerdings im Moment ein wenig am überlegen ob ich mir daraus ein lustiges Speedbike mit dem man auch die ein oder andere Tour machen kann, zusammen schraube.

Tauschen würde ich die Gabel gegen eine aus Carbon, leichtere Laufräder und Kojaks in 1.35, dazu noch ein wenig Gewichtstuning bei den Anbauteilen (fahre ja die Ritchey billigteile und die sind schon ziemlich schwer). Gepäckträger bleibt dran und die Lichtanlage verschwindet zu Gunsten von Akkulichtern (im Sommer sowieso überflüssig bei mir...). Das könnte ein lustiges Gefährt werden  Wenn es sich umsetzt poste ich mal ein paar Fotos.


----------



## shibby68 (15. Juni 2014)

Klingt doch nach einem guten Plan also machen und Bilder her


----------



## svenso (16. Juni 2014)

Teile sind geordert


----------



## Frodo83 (18. Juni 2014)

> Teile sind geordert ]
> Ich bin gespannt. Hast du keine bedenken wegen Geo-Veränderung beim Einsatz einer Carbongabel oder hat die dann auch eine 100mm Federwegkorrektur? Kommen 28" Laufräder rauf?


----------



## svenso (18. Juni 2014)

Die Geo wird sich sicherlich ein wenig ändern, denn die Gabel hat eine ca. 2cm kürzere Einbauhöhe, aber ich werde es einfach mal testen obs mir taugt, denn ich finde den Troll vorne schon recht hoch. Laufräder bleiben bei 26". Ich hatte mal kurz 28" drin, allerdings war die Geo dann sowas von beschissen (extrem hoch und die Wendigkeit hat gelitten). Da die Gabel eh nur so ein billig Chinateil ist wars mir das wert mal zu testen (leider hat der Versender mir gestern die Canti Version geschickt und nicht die Disc...). Mal abwarten wie sich das so entwickelt.

Vielleicht mache ich auch ein 1x10 Setup mit ner Rennradkasette und Schaltwerk rein, da ich im normalen Betrieb die 3x10 Deore mit 11-36 niemals brauche und ich da auch noch ein wenig Gewicht sparen kann. Kommt Zeit kommt Rad


----------



## ONE78 (18. Juni 2014)

mit den 35ern kojaks könnten die 28er aber passen. ich hatte sowas mal im 301 und das fuhr sich recht gut.


----------



## Drood (27. Juni 2014)

...mein Alleskönner in der momentan aktuellen Ausbaustufe - Pedale werden noch geändert:



Gruß Silke


----------



## rasumichin (27. Juni 2014)

sehr schoen, aber liess sich die Lampe nicht mit den mitgelieferten Teilen montieren? So sieht sie doch ein wenig exponiert aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drood (28. Juni 2014)

Das waren die mitgelieferten Teile ;-), aber du hast recht. Ohne einen Winkel irgendwie selbst zu konstruieren, habe ich da im Moment aber keine  bessere Idee. Ich muss mal schauen, welche Halter BM noch für die IQ hat!

Grüße Silke


----------



## Frodo83 (30. Juni 2014)

Die Winkel sind doch beim racktime dabei. Ich musste die Halterung vom Scheinwerfer abbauen und dann konnte ich ihn mit den Winkeln unterm Gepäckträger montieren.


----------



## Drood (1. Juli 2014)

Hi Frodo,

ich wusste tatsächlich nicht, dass die Winkel dafür sind, ich hatte die ohne viel Nachdenken als Befestigungshilfe für den Träger selbst verortet, wenn die Ösen nicht passen....

Ich kann mich also nochmal neu mit der Lampenfrage befassen!

Dankeschön!

Grüße Silke


----------



## Frodo83 (1. Juli 2014)

Ja die Lampe wird da richtig gut aussehen. Willst du den Träger noch horizontal oder eine ander Richtung ausrichten, aber der Winkel will an der Gabel nicht so recht passen? Ich hatte auch das selbe Problem. Man kann den Winkel  mit Kraftaufwand(auf biegen oder weiter zusammen biegen) noch ein wenig anpassen.


----------



## Drood (1. Juli 2014)

Doch, wenn ich an die Lampe gehe, soll der Träger auch mehr gerade ausgerichtet werden - dann werde ich mich an's Winkelbiegen machen  . 

Danke dir!
Güße Silke


----------



## Frodo83 (2. Juli 2014)

Was sind das eigentlich für geile Taschen die du am Trucker hast,Silke?


----------



## Drood (2. Juli 2014)

Moin Frodo,

das ist im Moment nur eine, die Carradice Bike Bureau http://www.carradice.co.uk/index.php?page_id=product&product_id=64.

Die hat dazu geführt, dass ich von Carradice extrem begeistert bin - das Rennrad hat auch eine bekommen:



Und auf dem Postweg sind gerade nochmal zwei für das Surly, normale Taschen ohne die Büro-Sonderausstattung, die ich zum Einkaufen und Reisen nutzen möchte!

Gruß Silke


----------



## Frodo83 (2. Juli 2014)

Coole Taschen haben die. Was für eine Satteltaschen und Halterung hast du?


----------



## Drood (3. Juli 2014)

Hi Frodo,

der Träger ist der Bagman Sport: http://www.carradice.co.uk/index.ph...range&url=bagman-quick-release-sport-original

und die Tasche ist die Nelson: http://www.carradice.co.uk/index.php?page_id=product&under=range&product_id=38

Viele Grüße
Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frodo83 (6. Juli 2014)

Aktuelle Ausbaustufe. Update: contec sp-060 Sattelstütze und Syntace VRO Vorbau und Lenker Sytem. Vorbei der Lenker so ein Uralter sein muss da er 16° Biegung hat gibt es glaube schon lange nicht mehr, aber  bei bike components gibt es den noch. Bin mit allem super zufrieden ist ganz anderes fahren. Ach und ne Salsa Lippe Lock Sattelklemme hab ich mir geholt weil nach der langen Tour jetzt die Sattelstütze rutschte. Mit Montagepaste verbaut und jetzt mal schauen was es bringt. Hab immer noch knacken Sattelstütze kann aber auch der Sattel sein.


----------



## Drood (6. Juli 2014)

Irgendwie einfach nur genial


----------



## ONE78 (6. Juli 2014)

Funktionell aber ich find die laufräder zu klein.


----------



## Deleted 73169 (7. Juli 2014)

Ja, und den Rahmen zu klein und die Gepäckträger zu groß.


----------



## popeye (7. Juli 2014)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich bei dem Aufbau an ein Schweizer Taschenmesser oder an Inspector Gadget denken muss  Manchmal ist weniger mehr, auch bzw. gerade wenn es um Funktionalität und Alltagstauglichkeit geht.


----------



## Frodo83 (7. Juli 2014)

Das ist mein Tourenaufbau. Und bisher bin ich zu Faul den zurück zu bauen. Der Gepäckträger tobus Logo gibt es nicht kleiner eventuell kommen auch mal größere Laufräder ans Rad. Rahmen kommt einen vielleicht zu klein vor, da ich aber zwischen zwei Größen liege und meine Beine im Verhältnis länger sind als mein Oberkörper passt mir die effektive Oberrohrlänge des 18" Trolls besser als die vom 20". Ergo schlägt Optik mittlerweile gefällt mir aber der kleine Rahmen ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frodo83 (7. Juli 2014)

Das ist mein Tourenaufbau. Und bisher bin ich zu Faul den zurück zu bauen. Der Gepäckträger tobus Logo gibt es nicht kleiner eventuell kommen auch mal größere Laufräder ans Rad. Rahmen kommt einen vielleicht zu klein vor, da ich aber zwischen zwei Größen liege und meine Beine im Verhältnis länger sind als mein Oberkörper passt mir die effektive Oberrohrlänge des 18" Trolls besser als die vom 20". Ergo schlägt Optik mittlerweile gefällt mir aber der kleine Rahmen ganz gut.


----------



## Drood (7. Juli 2014)

Ich finde den Troll so herrlich individuell - und wenn ein Rad passt, ist die Anpassung an die Mainstream-Optik-Anforderungen eh sowas von egal. 

Gruß Silke


----------



## Frodo83 (7. Juli 2014)

Der LHT ist genauso individuel , nur das er kein MTB werden kann. Aber dafür ein wunder schönes schlichtes Singlespeed.


----------



## BigJohn (7. Juli 2014)

Frodo83 schrieb:


> Rahmen kommt einen vielleicht zu klein vor, da ich aber zwischen zwei Größen liege und meine Beine im Verhältnis länger sind als mein Oberkörper passt mir die effektive Oberrohrlänge des 18" Trolls besser als die vom 20". Ergo schlägt Optik mittlerweile gefällt mir aber der kleine Rahmen ganz gut.


Warum ist dann so ein langer Vorbau dran?


----------



## Frodo83 (7. Juli 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Warum ist dann so ein langer Vorbau dran?



So missgeraten bin ich dann auch nicht. Mit einem Vorbau sollte man auch nicht unbedingt eine unpassende Rahmengeometrie ausgleichen wollen. Der Vorbau ist nicht zu lang, denn das Syntace VRO System erlaubt mir sehr variabel die Höhen- und Längeneinstellung. Momentan ist er auf eine Länge von 90-95 eingestellt. Auch sehr praktisch wenn ich den Einsatzzweck ändern will. Variabel  halt.


----------



## Frodo83 (11. Juli 2014)

ssiegte aus mit dem
[QUOTE="svenso schrieb:


> Der Troll ist echt ein toller Rahmen! Fahre ja selber einen (ein paar Seiten weiter vorne), im Moment mit Flatbar, Deore Gruppe und Marathon Mondials.
> 
> Bin allerdings im Moment ein wenig am überlegen ob ich mir daraus ein lustiges Speedbike mit dem man auch die ein oder andere Tour machen kan



Hey wie sieht es aus mit dem speedbike Aufbau?


----------



## svenso (20. Juli 2014)

Im Moment ist es erstmal verworfen! Stehen andere Projekte zur Zeit an und so ein wenig Findungsphase ist normal


----------



## EmDoubleU (21. Juli 2014)

Frodo83 schrieb:


> ... Anhang anzeigen 303706


 
Hi,

kleine Anmerkung: Dein Lowrider-Bügel vorn ist falsch herum montiert.
D.h., die offenen "Haken" zeigen normalerweise nach vorn.

Ansonsten sieht das Rad auch für mich deutlich zu klein aus: Der Vorbau ist wirklich lang (allerdings kompensiert der stärkere Backsweep des Lenkers das ein wenig), die Sattelstütze hat Versatz (erst recht bei Belastung) und der Sattel ist auch recht weit mit den Streben nach hinten geschoben. Gleiches gilt für den Spacerturm. Wie gesagt, rein vom Bildeindruck würde ich mir anmaßen, dass der größere Rahmen die bessere Entscheidung gewesen wäre - aber wenn es passt, warum nicht...


----------



## Lennrad (22. Juli 2014)

Guten Abend liebe Leute,
ich spiele seit kurzem mit dem Gedanken mir ebenfalls einen Allrounder aufzubauen und bin nach einiger Recherche ebenfalls bei dem Troll-Rahmen gelandet (auch wenn der preislich mein Budget eigentlich ein wenig übersteigt).
Da es ja nun unter euch offensichtlich ein paar Leute gibt die Erfahrung mit dem Rahmen haben wollte ich mal ein paar Fragen loswerden.

1. Was für eine Rahmenhöhe würdet ihr mir empfehlen (Schritthöhe etwa 80 cm, Gesamthöhe ca. 175 cm)? Ich möchte das Rad wie gesagt als Allrounder nutzen und mir möglichst viele Möglichkeiten offenhalten. Primär würde ich das fertige Rad gerne für längere Touren und schwere Einkäufe nutzen (für die mein anderes Rad leider nicht ausgelegt ist), aber es wäre schön, wenn ich auch bei leichten Geländefahrten spaß hätte.

2. Habt ihr vielleicht noch einen Shop auf Lager in dem ich den Rahmen etwas günstiger finden kann? Bin bis jetzt bei Bikeparts online gelandet. Wäre auch mit einem Gebrauchtrahmen super zufrieden.

3. Wie nervig sind die Wagerechten nach hinten offenen Ausfallenden wirklich wenn man versucht das Hinterrad mit angeschraubten Schutzblechen auszubauen?


Grüße,
Lennart


----------



## freigeist (23. Juli 2014)

FINGER WEG von BikePartsOnline, wenn dir dein geld lieb und teuer ist !!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bikeparts-online-de-kein-telefon-oder-email-kontakt.601594/

die sind schon seit jahren auf einem sehr dubiosen weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasumichin (23. Juli 2014)

Lennrad schrieb:


> Guten Abend liebe Leute,
> ich spiele seit kurzem mit dem Gedanken mir ebenfalls einen Allrounder aufzubauen und bin nach einiger Recherche ebenfalls bei dem Troll-Rahmen gelandet (auch wenn der preislich mein Budget eigentlich ein wenig übersteigt).
> Da es ja nun unter euch offensichtlich ein paar Leute gibt die Erfahrung mit dem Rahmen haben wollte ich mal ein paar Fragen loswerden.
> 
> ...



Ich fahre den Rahmen in 20 Zoll bin aber fast 10 cm groesser, das Oberrohr ist recht lang.

Ich habe ueberhaupt kein Problem damit das Hinterrad auszubauen, auch wenn die Kotfluegel montiert bleiben, die Luft muss halt raus aus den Reifen aber meistens ist genau das der Grund fuer den Ausbau.

In letzeter Zeit hab ich ein wenig Aerger mit dem Hinterrad dass sich im Ausfallende verschiebt obwohl die Alfine Schraubachse fest verschraubt ist, werd mir da jetzt aber mit BMX Kettenspannern helfen und hoffe dass die das Problem loesen.

Hibike hat den Rahmen grad um 399€

http://www.hibike.com/shop/product/...5d7edc8/Surly-Troll-26-frame-kit-26-2014.html


----------



## Frodo83 (23. Juli 2014)

Carpman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kleine Anmerkung: Dein Lowrider-Bügel vorn ist falsch herum montiert.
> D.h., die offenen "Haken" zeigen normalerweise nach vorn.
> ...



Klar ist das Thema Rahmengöße eine streitbares Thema. Und ihr hab auch Recht, dass der Rahmen optisch zu klein wirkt(liegt aber auch zum Teil an das eingeschweißte Rohrsegment an dem Sitzrohr, eigentlich ist das Sitzrohr ca. 19" und nicht 18").
Ich habe mich bei meiner Entscheidung zur Rahmengröße aber nur an die effektive Oberrohrlänge orientiert, da der Rahmen allgemein etwas Länger ausfällt tendierte ich schon mal zu 18". Dann habe ich mich Vermessen lassen und in den Rahmencalculatoren:
(@ Lennrad für dich interessant) http://www.competitivecyclist.com/Store/catalog/fitCalculatorBike.jsp und http://www.bikegalerie.de/berechnungstools/rahmengroesse2 meine Annahme überprüft. In beiden Fällen entsprach das Ergebnis annähernd dem des effektiven Oberrohrlänge des 18" Rahmen, 23,5" bzw.596mm. Da ich flexibel bleiben wollte und auch den Einsatzzweck wechseln wollte, um den Troll auch im Gelände zu fahren, bin ich der Meinung diese Länge sollte nicht überschritten werden damit der Vorbau nicht zu kurz wird und die Lenkeigenschaften im Gelände und bei Steilen Stücken negativ beeinflusst. Muss sogar sagen das im Alltag die Traktionvorteile ("langer " Vorbau) mit Gepäck und meiner sehr weit nah hinten reichenden Sitzpostion von Vorteil ist.

Meine sehr weit nach hinten reichende Sitzposition liegt an meinen langen Haxen anders bekomme ich nicht das Knielot über die Pedalschse, da ändert auch ein größerer Rahmen nichts daran, denn der Winkel und die Länge zum Pedal bleibt der Selbe.  

Der Lowrider habe ich verkehrtherum angebaut um nicht Gestrüpp aufzusammeln und die Bremse ist besser geschützt. Nicht mein Idee hab ich im Forum schon mal gesehen. Brachte mir auf meiner Tour kein Nachteil weil ich die Taschen sehr weit hinten fahre und immer noch gut zu befestigen sind.

Passen tuts gut, nur Ausschauen tut es für den ein oder Anderen nicht so doll.

Abschließend: Rahmenbau und -geometrie sind verzwickte Thematiken und die Wahl, die man Treffen muss, ist keine Einfache.


----------



## BigJohn (23. Juli 2014)

Ich hätte jetzt eher gesagt das Oberrohr fällt kurz aus. Ist ja schließlich ein Mountainbike und kein reinrassiges Reiserad.


----------



## Lennrad (23. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!

Ich denke ich würde mich dann für ein 18'' Rahmen entscheiden. Der wäre ja sogar auch genau der, den es bei dem genannten Shop für die 399 Euro gibt. Zwar nur in lila... aber hat ja auch irgendwie was. Außerdem ist mir die Farbe auch gar nicht so wichtig.. und selbst wenn ich Lust hätte sie zu ändern, könnte ich mir den Rahmen für 50 Euro neu pulvern lassen und wär immernoch im normalen Kaufpreis.

Dass das Rad vorrutscht ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber das Problem wird sich ja wahrscheinlich irgendwie beheben lassen. Zumindest scheint es ja kein Grund zu sein den Rahmen nicht zu kaufen. 

Jetzt muss ich nur nochmal ein zwei Nächte drüber schlafen und schaun ob ich dann immernoch so heiß drauf bin. Grade juckt es mich auf jeden Fall arg in den Fingern.


----------



## Sentilo (23. Juli 2014)

@ Fargo-Fahrer und -Interessenten: Es gibt schon Infos zu den 2015er Modellen!

http://salsacycles.com/culture/2015_fargo_lineup

Am Rahmen ändert sich nix, aber es gibt eine Variante mit Federgabel und ein paar neue Farben. Sehr behutsame Modellpflege also ...


----------



## heldenhaftHH (31. Oktober 2014)

Liebe Troll-Gemeinde,

auch ich werde wohl in den Genuss kommen und mir einen Surly Troll aufbauen dürfen. 
Grundsätzlich habe ich mich bereits für eine XT-Gruppe, Case Creek 40 Steuersatz, Magvic A719 Felgen, Son Naben(-dynamo), DT-Swiss 350 HR-Nabe, Brooks B17 Sattel und diverse Anbauteile entschieden, doch eines fällt mir verdammt schwer: Die Rahmengröße!

Ich bin 1,80 Meter groß (Schrittlänge 85cm) und möchte mit dem Troll vor allem den Alltag meistern, aber auch ein bis zwei Mal im Jahr ein paar Tage unterwegs sein und es als Reiserad nutzen. Momentan habe ich noch ein Specielized Crossover doch ist mir dieses viel zu zahm. Ich hätte gern etwas zum Spielen! Ist das 18"/M mir zu klein oder das 20"/L  nicht wendig genug?

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen und welchen Troll habt ihr bei welcher Größe?


----------



## Speedskater (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin auch 180cm groß, SL 83, und fahre 18"/M Bikes. Mein Thorn Raven ist mit 17" für mich eigentlich zu keine, aber ich liebe es.
Eine Oberrohrlänge von 580mm ist für mich passend.


----------



## soprano (1. November 2014)

Gute Entscheidung @heldenhaftHH, ich fahre den Troll mit dem 18er Rahmen, 1,75m, Schrittlänge ca. 84cm. Guter Geradeauslauf, evtl. wäre das ganze mit 16 Zoll etwas wendiger und quirliger, da ich das Rad als Pendler/Tourenrad aufgebaut habe passt das aber! Ein Rat am Rande: Bei 10fach Shadow-Kettenschaltwerke von Shimano ist der HR-Ein/Ausbau recht frimmelig, habe ein 10fach Trekkingschaltwerk nachrüsten lassen und jetzt klappt der Ausbau deutlich einfacher. Vergiss nicht ein Bild von deinem Troll hier rein zu posten wenn es fertig ist!


----------



## heldenhaftHH (5. November 2014)

Liebe Reiserad-Gemeinde,

Viiielen Dank für eure Antworten! Gott sei Dank bin ich die Sorge nach der Rahmengröße los!

Ich habe nun bereits einiges zusammentragen können und auch schon sehr viel gelesen und in den Radgeschäften angefasst! Dennoch bleiben einige Fragen offen und ich erhoffe mir, dass ihr Profis euch die Mühe macht, mir zu antworten.
Unten stehend seht ihr eine Liste von Teilen, die ich verbauen möchte (inkl. Links zu den Shops). Bei einigen Teilen ist mit der Unterschied noch nicht ganz klar, bei manchen fehlt mir die Erfahrung und bei anderen liegt es wohl an den falsch verteilten Kompetenzen! ;-)

Schaut es euch doch mal an, wenn ihr Lust dazu habt und posaunt eure Meinung heraus! Ich bin so auf eurer Urteil und eure Meinung gespannt!


*Surly Troll 18“ black*

*Cane Creek Steuersatz Ten EC34 1 1/8"*

*Vorbau*

*Lenker (Welcher Lenker eignet sich sowohl zum "spielen" in der Stadt, als auch als Reiseradlenker?)*

*Ergon GS1 Lenkergriffe (Barends oder keine Barends?)*

*Shimano XT 3x10**  oder 2x10 (379,00 €) (Muss man bei der 3x10 zu viel schalten bzw. habe ich bei 2x10 zu wenig Gänge wenn es mit Gepäck Beruf geht?)*

*XT-Bremse (Trekking oder normal?) (Wo liegt der Unterschied?)*

*Schwalbe Marathon Supreme Evo*

*Schwalbe Schläuche (Welche?)*

*Mavic EX721*

*Speichen Sabim (Welche Länge?)*

*Son Nabendynamo (28 oder Delux) (Welcher eignet sich besser?)*

*Dt Swiss 350 6-Loch 32*

*Racktime add-it*

*Hebie 611 Hinterradständer *

*Sattelstütze*

*Sattel Brooks B17 Narrow*


*Schutzbleche (Welche?)*

Super Nova E3 (Bereits vorhanden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drood (5. November 2014)

heldenhaftHH schrieb:


> Lenker (Welcher Lenker eignet sich sowohl zum "spielen" in der Stadt, als auch als Reiseradlenker?)



Mein Dauerbrenner ist der On-One-Midge http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/HBOOMI/on-one-midge-handlebar , für alle Zwecke fein geeignet!

Grüße Silke


----------



## svenso (5. November 2014)

Da wird er aber mit der Schaltung und Bremse Probleme bekommen


----------



## heldenhaftHH (5. November 2014)

Ein Rennlenker passt nicht recht in mein "Gedanken-Konzept"!


----------



## Drood (6. November 2014)

svenso schrieb:


> Da wird er aber mit der Schaltung und Bremse Probleme bekommen



Nicht zwingend, lässt sich doch alles am geraden Teil montieren, oder hab ich da nen Denkfehler?



heldenhaftHH schrieb:


> Ein Rennlenker passt nicht recht in mein "Gedanken-Konzept"!



Ein Rennlenker isser eigentlich nicht. Du sagtest: (Welcher Lenker eignet sich sowohl zum "spielen" in der Stadt, als auch als Reiseradlenker?) ...und schon ist mir der Midge eingefallen, denn für's Reisen ist er gut und spielen geht ja immer 

Aber ich bin gespannt, in welche Richtung die Lenkerreise geht - und wie das ganze Projekt sich entwickelt, spannend ist das allemal!

Grüße
Silke


----------



## heldenhaftHH (6. November 2014)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe mir nun einige Bilder angeschaut und kann den Reiz dieses Lenkers sehr gut verstehen, dennoch werden Midge und ich keine Freunde! "Spielen" wird wohl meine Haupttätigkeit sein und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich mit dem Lenker glücklich würde. 
Ich überlege aber, ob der nicht an ein anderes Rad kommt! 


Bleiben noch folgende Fragen:

*Sind 3x10 zu viele oder 2x10 zu wenige Gänge?

Welcher Unterschied liegt zwischen der "normalen" und der "trekking" XT-Bremse?

Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit den Son Nabendynamos? Welcher eignet sich bei einer Supernova E3 + E-Werk besser?

Und dann bleibt natürlich noch die "Lenkerfrage": spielen und reisen. Passt das zusammen und welches Modell kann beides? Was fahrt ihr für ein Modell? 

*
Kommt gut in den Tag, setzt einen Helm auf und fahrt vorsichtig!


----------



## svenso (6. November 2014)

Ob 3x10 oder 2x10:

Wenn du wirklich nen Reiserad willst, dann solltest du schon 3x10 nehmen. Gerade mit Gepäck in den Alpen oder so wirst du über jeden Gang glücklich sein! Für die Stadt ist 2x10 oder gar 1x10 ausreichend, weil weniger Schalterei. Aber für ein do it all bike würde ich ganz klassisch 3x10 nehmen.

Unterschied der Bremsen kenne ich nicht, würde aber einfach die MTB Bremsen nehmen, da kannst du bei der XT eigentlich garnichts falsch machen.

SON Nabendynamos stehen für Qualität und da kannst du wohl genauso wenig was falsch machen.

Lenker: Naja, es gibt verschiedenste Meinungen. Flatbar mit Hörnchen fahre ich gerne. Andere fahren hier sehr gerne den FSA Metropolis oder On One Mary Bar. Ich finde die SQLab 310 (wenns sportliche sein soll) Lenker noch ganz gut, aber die hatte ich noch nie in der Hand. Würde ich allerdings gerne mal probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heldenhaftHH (6. November 2014)

Ich habe mich gerade bei SQLab umgesehen und den 302 Sport Trekking Lenker entdeckt! Ist auch sehr interessant und passt zumindest von er Beschreibung zu meinen Vorstellungen. 
Wenn ich allerdings an die reine Radreise denke, sollte ich mich wohl eher für den 302 Comfort entscheiden.
Den On One Mary finde ich auch mega interessant!. Beim stöbern bin ich dann auch auf den Jones Loop gestoßen. Hässlich wie die Nacht, aber auch sehr nützlich?!Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## steffan74 (6. November 2014)

heldenhaftHH schrieb:


> *Hebie 611 Hinterradständer *



moin, 

ist jetzt nicht das allerwichtigste: 
bei der hinteren bremsaufnahme im dreieck wirst du schwer einen passenden hinterbauständer finden - es sei denn der rahmen hat aufnahmen gem. KS40(?) 

ich lasse mich allerdings sehr gerne eines besseren belehren: bin für mein kona sutra immer noch auf der suche nach einem geeigneten hinterbauständer (die vielen lackplatzer vom an die laterne oder gartenmauer lehnen nerven mich langsam...)
mit kinderanhänger hintendran ist das auch häufig unpraktisch ohne seitenständer...

mit zweibein-mittelbauständern hab ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt - sollte ich vielleicht mal (?)

viele grüsse, 
steffan


----------



## ONE78 (6. November 2014)

heldenhaftHH schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich habe mir nun einige Bilder angeschaut und kann den Reiz dieses Lenkers sehr gut verstehen, dennoch werden Midge und ich keine Freunde! "Spielen" wird wohl meine Haupttätigkeit sein und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich mit dem Lenker glücklich würde.
> Ich überlege aber, ob der nicht an ein anderes Rad kommt!
> ...


Der unterschied bei den bremsen, ist die hebellänge. Mtb kurz, trekking lang.


----------



## Speedskater (6. November 2014)

Nur so als Anregung: Mein Schmuddelwetterbike wird für den täglichen Weg zur Arbeit genutzt und muss täglich ohne viel schrauben funktionieren.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/18154

Bei der Schaltung für ein Reiserad ist 1x14 für mich immer noch die erste Wahl. Mit einer Rohloff Speedhub hast Du einfach eine Sorglos Schaltung.

Als Nabendynamo habe ich den PD-8 verbaut, der seit ca. 7000 km klaglos seinen Dienst verrichtet. Und 405g Nabendynamo für ca. 100 € ist nur schwer zu toppen. Der SON hat sicher eine höhere Lebensdauer, bei höherem Gewicht und Preis Faktor 2,5.
Die gesparte Knete kann in die Rohloff fließen.

Zum Bremsen verwende ich eine Avid BB7, mechanische sorglos Scheibenbremse.

Bei Felgen lande ich immer wieder bei NoTubes Felgen, leicht, breite Maulweite für breite Reifen, Tubeless geeignet.
Meine Empfehlung wenn es leicht sein soll ZTR-Alpine oder ZTR-Crest.
Wenn es Robust sein soll ZTR-Flow EX

Reifen: Ich fahre den Race King Supersonic mit Tubeless Kit, damit habe ich einen leichten Reifen mit gutem Pannenschutz. Warum soll ich ein Fernostprodukt kaufen, wenn ich für den gleichen Preis ein, nach meiner Meinung, besseres Produkt handmade in Korbach bekomme.


----------



## pefro (6. November 2014)

steffan74 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ist jetzt nicht das allerwichtigste:
> bei der hinteren bremsaufnahme im dreieck wirst du schwer einen passenden hinterbauständer finden - es sei denn der rahmen hat aufnahmen gem. KS40(?)



Nein, Du hast schon recht, das wird so nicht funktionieren.  Der 611 ging noch nicht mal am Karate Monkey und das hat weit simplere Ausfaller. Am KM funktioniert der 672, aber wenn ich mir die Troll Ausfallenden und die Disc Aufnahme angucke, hab ich selbst da so meine Bedenken...

Schutzbleche: Bluemels oder Planet Bike Cascadia. Aber Schutzbleche und horizontale Ausfallenden sind so oder so Murks, aber davon wird dich bei Surly Rahmen noch mehr erwarten. Denk auch an passende Distanz Hülsen für die Schutzbleche wegen den Discs...


----------



## heldenhaftHH (6. November 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten! 

@Speedskater: vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Bei dem Nabendynamo werde ich wohl auf den PD-8 Wechseln. Der scheint ja leistungstechnisch identisch mit dem Son 28 zu sein, kostet aber nur 100,00 Euro! Ist ja fast zu schön um wahr zu sein. 
Rohloff ist für mich dennoch einfach unerschwinglich (zumal mal das Rad dann noch weniger in der Öffentlichkeit abstellen kann! )

Über Reifen und Felgen werd ich mich noch mal einlesen!

Das der Ständer nicht passen könnte, habe ich nicht bedacht, danke! Werde ich dann wohl als letztes Monieren, da wo halt Platz ist!

@pefro Bist du kein Surly Freund ist ist es tatsächlich so, dass man nur am "rumfrickeln" ist mit dem Rahmen? Ich hatte mir extra Surly ausgesucht, gerade weil der so flexibel ist?!


----------



## randinneur (6. November 2014)

@heldenhaftHH 

nur ein Hinweis: ich würde mich bei der Rahmengröße eher nach der Oberrohrlänge orientieren. Ich musste meinen Troll von 18" auf 16" tauschen. Die Rahmenhöhe war ok, das Oberrohr für mich (1,75m 82cm SL) schlichtweg zu lang. Ansonsten ein toller Rahmen, wenn man mit 26" Reifen leben kann. Die horizontalen Ausfaller empfinde ich als kein Problem. Ich finde den Ritchey Classic MTB mit dem Backsweep Lenker sowohl für Mountainbike-Einsatz, als auch für Touren interessant:







Grüße!


----------



## shibby68 (6. November 2014)

hab davon noch einen liegen wenn jemand interesse hat


----------



## pefro (6. November 2014)

heldenhaftHH schrieb:


> @pefro Bist du kein Surly Freund ist ist es tatsächlich so, dass man nur am "rumfrickeln" ist mit dem Rahmen? Ich hatte mir extra Surly ausgesucht, gerade weil der so flexibel ist?!



Ach, naja. Ich hab selber den Karate Monkey. Ich bin weder Fan noch Hater. Ich sehe das recht unemotional. Je flexibler so ein Rahmen ist, desto mehr Probleme kannst du halt auch bekommen. Das liegt in der Natur der Sache. Hinzu kommt aber, dass Surley für mich eher Hemdsärmlig unterwegs als nahe der Perfektion ist. Muss man mögen. Kann aber auch tierisch nerven. Ich hab mir mehr als einmal einen ausgereifteten Rahmen gewünscht.


----------



## heldenhaftHH (6. November 2014)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich jetzt einen drauf kriege. 

Racktime und Tubus sind doch unter einem Dach. Warum sollte man dann Tubus kaufen, wenn Racktime identisch ist?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasumichin (6. November 2014)

Weiss nicht ob die moldelle bei tubus und racktime ident sind, anber von mir kriegst du keinen drauf. Fahre vorne und hinten racktime topit und addit und kann keine maengel feststellen. Superschoene titan traeger gibts bei reacktime halt nicht, aber fuer die allerweltsmodelle seh ich auch keinen grund mehr zu zahlen


----------



## heldenhaftHH (6. November 2014)

Ich habe soeben einen Racktime Add-It bestellt und erst danach gesehen, dass der besser für 28" geeignet ist. Passt der auch zum Troll? Hast du Vl.. ein Foto davon, @rasumichin?


----------



## rasumichin (6. November 2014)

Klar gibst ein photo




Und ja, man könnte ihn auch gerader montieren, man könnte ihn auch noch tiefer montieren aber mit den schutzblechen und meinen packtaschen hat sich das so ergeben

Die taschen habe in an der unteren schiene angebracht so bleibt der schwerpunkt  tief genug und ich stosse mit den fersen nicht an.


----------



## sigma7 (7. November 2014)

heldenhaftHH schrieb:


> Warum sollte man dann Tubus kaufen, wenn Racktime identisch ist?!


Die Marken bedienen unterschiedliche Zielgruppen. BTW, Tubus ist Stahl, racktime ist Alu.


-- sigma7


----------



## pefro (7. November 2014)

heldenhaftHH schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich jetzt einen drauf kriege.
> 
> Racktime und Tubus sind doch unter einem Dach. Warum sollte man dann Tubus kaufen, wenn Racktime identisch ist?!



Stimmt. Warum sollte man einen Lamborghini kaufen, wenn die unterm Dach von Volkswagen sind? 

Gut, ganz so groß sind die Unterschiede sicher nicht, aber:

- Racktime: Alu
- Tubus: Stahl

Das ist aus zwei Grunden für die Tubus Zielgruppe wichtig:

1. Stabiler, mehr Zuladung
2. Stahlschweissen ist an den Enden dieser Welt leichter zu bekommen, falls mal was sein sollte

Hinzu kommt, dass die Tubus Träger inkl. Zubehör schon noch ein Stück durchdachter sind:

Das Bild oben ist ja ein ideales Beispiel aus dem Kapitel "so bitte nicht". Am Tubus hättest Du z.B. eine zweite Bohrung, damit Du Deine Schutzbleche am Träger selbst befestigen kannst. Da muss sich dann gar nichts "ergeben" sondern der Träger kann exakt so montiert werden, wie er soll, mit exakt dem tiefen, sinnvollen Schwerpunkt, für den die Träger ja extra entwickelt wurden.


----------



## heldenhaftHH (7. November 2014)

@pefro vielen Dank für die Aufklärung... genau nach dieser Aufklärung habe ich gesucht! 

Hast du vielleicht auch einen Tipp, welcher Tubus Träger (vorne und hinten) am besten für den Troll geeignet ist? 


*Heute habe ich übrigens angefangen zu bestellen:*

Surly Troll 18"
XT 3x10 + XT Scheibenbremsen 
DT Swiss 350 HR Nabe
Cane Creek 40 Steuersatz
Mavic EX 721 Felge

*Noch nicht gekauft, aber fast:*

Shutter Precision Nabendynamo PD-8
Lenker
Race King 2,2 (zumindest für den Anfang zum spielen )
Speichen
Schutzbleche (Wohl die doofen SKS bluemels)
Schläuche
Gepäckträger (Dann wohl Tubus)
Hinterradständer

*Noch vorhanden:*

Sattelstütze
Vorbau
Griffe
Sattel Brooks B17 Narrow


Fehlt noch etwas wichtiges?


----------



## Speedskater (7. November 2014)

Nur so als Anregung: Bei Speichen verwende ich Sapim Laser, auch am Enduro.


----------



## heldenhaftHH (7. November 2014)

Vielen Dank, war noch auf der Suche nach richtigen Speichen!


Und:

Welche Reifenbreite wird denn bei Reiserädern üblicherweise genommen?

Und welche Schutzbleche passen dazu:
P55 / 55mm / für 26 x 1.6 - 2.10
P65 / 65mm / für 26 x 2.10 - 2.35

Viele Grüße euch fleißigen Helfern!


----------



## ONE78 (7. November 2014)

Wenn du vor hast das rad auch mal richtig voll zu packen, würde ich auf jeden fall vorn links und hinten rechts sapim race verbauen.
Bleche hab ich die b65 am fargo, max schutz und kann auch mal breitere reifen drauf machen. Momentan fahre ich 2.0er.

ps. Ich hab auch den pd8, den gibts/gabs bei cnc-bike.de immer recht günstig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (7. November 2014)

heldenhaftHH schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht auch einen Tipp, welcher Tubus Träger (vorne und hinten) am besten für den Troll geeignet ist?



Ich habe den Logo Classic - aber am KM auch andere Ausfallenden als Du. Schau Dir bei Tubus mal die Bemaßungsskizzen an, damit kannst Du das ganz gut ausmessen.



> Welche Reifenbreite wird denn bei Reiserädern üblicherweise genommen?



Bei Reiserädern? So 1.35 würde ich sagen 

Daran solltest Du Dich beim Troll aber bitte nicht orientieren. Kaufe die 65er Bleche. Sie passen ja rein und Du bist bei der Reifenwahl dann flexibler.

Du sprichst immer vom "spielen" - was hast Du denn genau vor mit dem Troll, wenn man mal fragen darf?


----------



## heldenhaftHH (7. November 2014)

Mit spielen meine ich eigentlich alles, was über das normale "Weg zurücklegen" hinaus geht. Treppen hoch und runter fahren, springen, stehen bleiben, Hinterrad versetzen, mal ein paar Trails fahren und das Fully zuhause lassen, einfach alles, was das radfahren so ausmacht! Spielen halt! 


Der Tubus Logo ist so gut wie bestellt. Bei den Chromoplastics P 65 bin ich mir unsicher, ob das optisch schön ist, aber die Bluemels finde ich einfach furchtbar! Was sagt ihr? Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## Speedskater (7. November 2014)

Ich habe die 2.0er Race Kings am Raven, die 2.2er passen nicht unter die Schutzplaste. 

Die Sapim Laser können 1800n ab, das bedeutet 180 kg, wenn eine Speiche bricht, dann an Gewindeansatz oder am Speichenkopf, und da haben die Race auch nur 2 mm.

Warum keine NoTubes Felgen?


----------



## ONE78 (7. November 2014)

Aber die laser sind nur 1,5mm dick in der mitte. Die race 1.8mm, das ist steifigkeitsmässig  schon ein riesen unterschied. Festigkeit ist bei heutigen speichen selten ein problem, imho.

Und ja, warum so oldschool mavics?


----------



## heldenhaftHH (7. November 2014)

Die Mavics wurden mir von meinem "Bikeladen meines Vertrauens" empfohlen. Robust, günstig und mit Bremsflanken (falls ich in China mal auf V-Brake umrüsten muss).
Für mich ist die Felgenwelt leider komplett Neuland. Gibt es denn vergleichbares? Die NoTubes haben keine Bremsflanke und sind gut 20,00 Euro teurer!


BTW: ich hoffe ihr werdet euch mit den Speichen noch einig, damit ich die in den Warenkorb legen kann!


----------



## Speedskater (7. November 2014)

Die 1,5 mm Speichen sind elastischer, wodurch die Sollbruchstelle Gewindeansatz weniger belastet wird. Und wenn die Speichenspannung stimmt ist das Laufrad auch steif genug. Mit einen Tensiometer (z.B. Parktool TM-1) klappts auch mit der Speichenspannung. 

Wenn Du nach China willst, würde ich die mechanische Scheibenbremse verwenden, Bremszug bekommst Du überall, passender Bremsschlauch wird dann schon schwieriger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heldenhaftHH (7. November 2014)

Sind denn die gewählten Mavics "schlecht"? Die Beschreibung konnte man gut lesen!


----------



## ONE78 (8. November 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Die 1,5 mm Speichen sind elastischer... Und wenn die Speichenspannung stimmt ist das Laufrad auch steif genug.



Über die spannung kannst du die steifigkeit nur minimal erhöhen, die geben bei einer kraft x um einen betrag y nach, egal wie hoch sie vorgespannt sind, eben weil sie elastischer sind! Dazu kommt, das in den seltensten fällen, die speiche die max spannung vorgibt, das tun meistens die felgen(hersteller)

die mavics haben bei einer 21mm maulweite fast 600g??? In 26zoll wohlgemerkt!
das ist imho nicht mehr zeitgemäß.  Das geht leichter mit einer flow oder stabiler mit na subrosa.


----------



## heldenhaftHH (8. November 2014)

Guten Morgen allerseits!

Die Flow wiegt 100g weniger. Wenn mich meine Laienhaftigkeit nicht täuscht, sind das Welten, nicht wahr?
Wenn die dazu noch stabiler sind, werde ich wohl auf diese umsteigen. Wisst ihr, welche Reifengröße ich da minimal drauf ziehen kann? Die Conti 4000s wohl kaum! 

Auf eine V-Break in China umbauen zu müssen ist (natürlich, für manche ja nicht) übertrieben. Wollte nur mehr Optionen haben, falls etwas unvorhergesehenes passiert. Mit mechanischen Scheibenbremsen habe ich mich auch noch nicht auseinander gesetzt. Ist das Bremsverhalten dann komplett anders? Welche empfiehlt sich da?


Darf ich das Thema Tubeless noch ganz kurz ansprechen?
Ja oder nein?
Mein Fully fahre ich auch Tubeless, habe aber nie dran gedacht auch auf dem Reiserad ohne Schläuche zu fahren. Wo liegt der Vor- bzw. Nachteil?

Danke für eure Mühe! Ich werde euch, wenn alles gut geht bereits nächste Woche erste Ergebnisse präsentieren können!


----------



## Speedskater (8. November 2014)

Wenn Du irgendwann mal auf die Idee kommst Tubeless Kit zu fahren, wirst Du mit den EX 721 nicht glücklich und wie ONE78 schreibt, es gibt inzwischen bessere Felgen.  



ONE78 schrieb:


> Wenn du vor hast das rad auch mal richtig voll zu packen, würde ich auf jeden fall vorn links und hinten rechts sapim race verbauen.


Verschiedene Speichenstärken mischen ist auch nicht der Brüller. Ich habe die Sapim Laser an allen Bikes verbaut, auch am Enduro und wenn ich einen Downhiller aufbauen würde, wären da auch Sapim Laser dran. 
Wenn Du nicht gerade 120 kg wiegst und 30 kg Gepäck dabei hast, hätte ich da keine Bedenken die Laser zu verbauen.


----------



## Speedskater (8. November 2014)

Ich habe die Avid BB7 seit ca. 20 Mm am Schmuddelwetter-Bike und habe bisher ein mal die Bremsbeläge gewechselt. An die Bremsleistung einer 4-Kolben-Bremse kommt sie nicht ran, aber es reicht um über den Lenker abzusteigen. Ist leider schwerer als eine Hydraulische Bremse, aber wartungsarm.

Bei Tubeless Kit ist für mich der Pannenschutz wichtig, daher habe ich immer 60 ml von der Latexpampe dabei, falls ich trotzdem einen Platten habe, weil ich vergessen habe nachzufüllen, wird die Pampe eingefüllt und wieder aufgepumpt. Einen Ersatzschlauch habe ich auch dabei, den kann man immernoch reinziehen.


----------



## heldenhaftHH (8. November 2014)

NoTubes Flow sind bestellt! Vielen Dank für den Tipp!

Wie sieht es denn mit der Sicherheit aus? Welche Schlösser verwendet ihr?

Ich bin bei der Recherche auf folgendes gestoßen:

*Axa Defender **Rahmenschloss und Einsteckkette*


Habt ihr eine Ahnung, ob das auf den Troll passt?


----------



## ONE78 (8. November 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Verschiedene Speichenstärken mischen ist auch nicht der Brüller. Ich habe die Sapim Laser an allen Bikes verbaut, auch am Enduro und wenn ich einen Downhiller aufbauen würde, wären da auch Sapim Laser dran.
> Wenn Du nicht gerade 120 kg wiegst und 30 kg Gepäck dabei hast, hätte ich da keine Bedenken die Laser zu verbauen.


Doch genau das ist sinnvoll! Weil die speichen rechts und links unterschiedlich steil stehen und dadurch auch unterschiedlich vorgespannt werden.wenn du gleiche speichen r+l verwendest kannst du die steile speiche bis max spannung anziehen, dann wird die flachere aber bei grad mal 60% davon sein. Wenn die dann noch durch ein fahrmanöver entlastet wird, kann sich der kopf in der nabe lockern und dann bricht die speiche da. Wenn man für die flachere seite dünner, elastischere speichen nimmt, reichen die 60% aus um wie weit genug zu dehnen, so das sie nicht komplett entlastet wird. So genug Theorie. 

Mechanische disc, BB7! Immernoch die besste die es gibt. Hab ich seit jahren an mehreren rädern im einsatz.nen neuen zug dafür bekommste auch in china..

tubeless ja, warum nicht. Ersatzschlauch und ersatzmilch mitnehmen und gut ist. Spart ja einiges an gewicht, ist gut gegen kleinere durchstiche und wenns was gröberes ist, kommt eben ein chinaschlauch rein.


----------



## Speedskater (8. November 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Doch genau das ist sinnvoll! Weil die speichen rechts und links unterschiedlich steil stehen und dadurch auch unterschiedlich vorgespannt werden.wenn du gleiche speichen r+l verwendest kannst du die steile speiche bis max spannung anziehen, dann wird die flachere aber bei grad mal 60% davon sein. Wenn die dann noch durch ein fahrmanöver entlastet wird, kann sich der kopf in der nabe lockern und dann bricht die speiche da. Wenn man für die flachere seite dünner, elastischere speichen nimmt, reichen die 60% aus um wie weit genug zu dehnen, so das sie nicht komplett entlastet wird. So genug Theorie.



Die Theorie ist mir bekannt und ich habe genug Laufräder mit Sapim Laser aufgebaut, wobei ich die Speichenspannung mit meinem Tensiometer kontrolliere. Und bisher ist wegen Be- und Entlastungsstress noch keine gebrochen.


----------



## heldenhaftHH (12. November 2014)

Kurzer Zwischenstand.

Folgendes wurde bestellt. Einiges ist bereits angekommen, spätestens morgen kommt dann der Rest. Ausgerechnet lässt etwas auf sich warten! hrhr...


Surly Troll 18“ black (Bike-Components)
469,00 €

Cane Creek Steuersatz 40 EC34 1 1/8"  (Bike-Discount)
41,90 €

Vorbau (vorhanden)
0,00 €

Procraft Sport II Riser Lenker (Bike-Components)
19,50 €

Ergon GP1 Lenkergriffe (ebay)
19,99 €

Shimano XT 3x10  (Bike-Components)
319,00 €

XT-Bremse (Bike-Components)
149,00 €

XT-Scheiben SM-RT86 (Bike24 und Bike-Discount)
61,80 €

Continental Race King Sport 26 x 2.2 (Fahrrad-de)
47,80 €

NoTubes ZTR Flow 26“ (Bike-Components)
147,85 €

Speichen Sabim Race
28,80 €

Shutter Precision Nabendynamo PD-8 (Bike24)
92,90 €

DT Swiss 350 6-Loch 32 Speichen (Bike24)
158,90 €

TUBUS Gepäckträger Logo Evo 26"   (Bike-Discount)
69,80 €

RCP Kickstand Multi Disc 24-28 Zoll (Fahrrad-de)
6,99 €

Sattelstütze (vorhanden)
0,00 €

Sattel Brooks B17 Narrow (Amazon)
68,90 €

SKS Radschutz Chromoplastics P 65 (Amazon)
27,97 €

Supernova E3 (Mein Paket)
170,89 €


Gesamt

1.900,99 €


----------



## heldenhaftHH (12. November 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (12. November 2014)

heldenhaftHH schrieb:


> Kurzer Zwischenstand.
> 
> Folgendes wurde bestellt. Einiges ist bereits angekommen, spätestens morgen kommt dann der Rest. Ausgerechnet lässt etwas auf sich warten! hrhr...
> 
> ...




Welches teil/kombi kostet denn 170€ bei der supernova beleuchtung?


----------



## heldenhaftHH (12. November 2014)

Verstehe die Frage nicht! Die E3... Vorne- und Rückleuchte!

Morgen wird zusammen gebaut! *froi


----------



## ONE78 (12. November 2014)

Das war die frage. Ich kam bei den einzelpreisen nur nicht auf 170 für v+h.


----------



## heldenhaftHH (14. November 2014)

Es ist fahrtüchtig!!!

Einige Teile fehlen noch, aber der Grund ist fertig! 
Jetzt geht es erstmal ein Ründchen in den Wald! Werd dann auch mal ein paar Fotos machen!


----------



## heldenhaftHH (15. November 2014)

Liebe Gemeinde,

stolz darf ich euch nun meinen neuen Troll vorstellen! Getestet habe ich ihn über Stock und Stein, im Wald, über Trails und natürlich auf der Straße!

Nichts quietscht, nichts wackelt und das wichtigste: es macht einen Riesenspaß mit diesem Monster zu fahren.


----------



## Diman (15. November 2014)

Altonaer Volkspark?


----------



## heldenhaftHH (15. November 2014)

Meine Heimat!


----------



## shibby68 (15. November 2014)

Ein richtig tolles fahr rad


----------



## nightwolf (15. November 2014)

Ich versteh eines nicht.
Sowas haette man doch nun mit fast jedem beliebigen MTB-Rahmen mit Anloetoesen aufbauen koennen.

Wieso tust Du Dir diese nach hinten offen Bahngabelenden an _(eine Kroete, die man vll bei SSP oder Nabenschaltung schlucken wuerde, notgedrungen)_, obwohl Du dann eine Kettenschaltung montierst?
Kettenschaltung geht auch mit vertikalen Ausfallenden, die sind da dann auch die beste Loesung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nepo (15. November 2014)

Naja das Troll schaut einfach geil aus. So viele Multifunktionale MTB-Rahmen mit Anlötteilen etc. gibt es ja leider nicht mehr. Aber ja, diese Ausfallenden, sind für mich persönlich auch ein No-Go.
Und was mich bei den Gabeln von Surly total nervt ist dieser riesige Abstand zum Reifen bzw., dass es keinen vernünftigen Adapter für die Schutzblechmontage gibt.


----------



## nightwolf (16. November 2014)

Das sind genau die zwei Gruende, wieso auch ich mir noch keinen Troll aufgebaut habe: Federgabelgeometrie mit entsprechender 'Ueberlanggabel' und Bahngabelenden hinten.
Da behalte ich meine beiden 90er-Jahre-Hardtails _(eines pro Standort  )_, auch wenn ich hinten Felgenbremse fahren muss und einen Kettenspanner brauche (eins ist SSP, das andere hat 8-Gang-Alfine).

LG .... Wolfi


----------



## Drood (16. November 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Das sind genau die zwei Gruende, wieso auch ich mir noch keinen Troll aufgebaut habe: Federgabelgeometrie mit entsprechender 'Ueberlanggabel' und Bahngabelenden hinten.



So verschieden sind die Geschmäcker - genau aus diesen beiden Gründen plane ich gerade einen Troll-Aufbau  . Habe daher den Aufbau von
*heldenhaftHH  *genau angeschaut, bis auf die Scheibenbremsen geht das schonmal in meine Richtung! Gut gemacht* *

Gruß Silke


----------



## nightwolf (16. November 2014)

Zu diesen Bahngabelenden hat Sheldon selig schon alles gesagt
http://sheldonbrown.com/gloss_dr-z.html#dropout


> Track and BMX bicycles do not have rear dropouts; they use fork ends that open to the rear.
> A current fad has led to the revival of this inferior forkend style for single speed bikes.


Spaetestens beim ersten Platten aergerst Du Dich gruen und blau.
Nicht vergessen: Schutzblechstreben vertauscht einbauen, dann kann man wenigstens hinten dieses ASR-Zeugs nutzen, um das Schutzblech aufzumachen, damit nicht auch noch das Schutzblech im Weg rumsteht.

Silke, ich sag Dir eines: Wenn Du jetzt noch Felgenbremsen obendrauf packst, dann machst Du endgueltig alles falsch. Dann gibst Du viel Geld aus fuer ein Rad, das technisch auf dem Stand einer Gurke aus der Fundfahrradversteigerung ist.

Im Neubau gibt es eigentlich seit einigen Jahren aus gutem Grunde nur noch Scheibenbremsen  

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## Drood (16. November 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Zu diesen Bahngabelenden hat Sheldon selig schon alles gesagt
> http://sheldonbrown.com/gloss_dr-z.html#dropout
> 
> Spaetestens beim ersten Platten aergerst Du Dich gruen und blau.
> ...



Alle Achtung, woher kennst du meine Ansprüche an ein Fahrrad? Du kannst sie doch irgendwie gar nicht kennen? 

Sheldon ist ein Guter - er weiß, dass ich als Singlespeeder bei den Ausfallenden schonmal richtig bin. Und ich fahre im Jahr zwischen 6- und 10.000 km mit dem Rad, ganzjährig, ohne jemals eine Fahrradscheibenbremse betätigt zu haben, warum soll ich das ändern müssen? 

Du liebe Zeit, jeder kann doch wie er will?

Grüße Silke


----------



## nightwolf (16. November 2014)

Drood schrieb:


> (...) Du liebe Zeit, jeder kann doch wie er will?
> 
> Grüße Silke


Ja, richtig, wir leben in der freien Welt.

Das beinhaltet auch die Freiheit, voellig sinnlose Dinge zu tun  Also z. B., an einen nagelneuen Rahmen die Technik von vor zwanzig Jahren zu schrauben 

Aber es beinhaltet aber auch die Freiheit, sinnlose Dinge als solche zu bezeichnen 
Und die nehme ich mir heraus. In meiner Eigenschaft als jemand, der seit ca. 25 Jahren seine Fahrraeder selber zusammenbaut und ca. 20.000 km im Jahr faehrt 

Fuer mich ist somit alles gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (16. November 2014)

Vorweg: Jeder darf fahren, was und wie er will. Wenn hier diskutiert wird, dann ja nicht aus dem Grund (hoffe ich) anderen vorzuschreiben, was richtig und was falsch ist.

In der Tat mach der Troll in der abgelichteten Version ziemlich wenig Sinn. Wie aber auf den Teile Fotos zu sehen ist, sind ja Bleche und Gepäckträger geplant - und dann gibt es wenig Räder, die dir das gleiche bieten können.

Surly selbst hat offenbar die Sinnlosigkeit der waagrechten Ausfallenden eingesehen und läutet ab Modelljahr 2015 bei einige Rädern eine neue Ära mit wechselbaren Ausfallenden ein (KM).


----------



## Deleted 73169 (16. November 2014)

pefro schrieb:


> In der Tat mach der Troll in der abgelichteten Version ziemlich wenig Sinn.



Ein fahrbares Fahrrad macht immer Sinn 

@nightwolf
Wenn mich die aktuellen Rahmen, die ich bevorzuge, nicht zu Discs zwingen würden, würde ich auch noch auf der Felge bremsen. Ich kann für meinen Verwendungszweck keinen Nutzen in Scheibenbremsen erkennen. Nur mehr Kosten, mehr Gewicht und mehr Wartungsaufwand im Vergleich zur V-Brake - das ist meine Erfahrung nach 6 Jahren Scheibe. Nicht alles was (relativ) neu ist, ist für jeden auch sinnvoll.
P.S. Ich bau meine Räder seit 32 Jahren selbst zusammen (und wahrscheinlich ist meiner länger ).


----------



## heldenhaftHH (16. November 2014)

Mannoman... hier ist ja viel passiert!

Ich habe mich für den Troll entschieden, da ich nirgendwo sonst eine solche Rahmengeometrie gefunden habe. Und mal ganz ehrlich... Dieses rumgeheule wegen der Ausfallenden kann ich nicht verstehen. Es ist etwas fummelig, ja. Aber länger als eine Minute dauert es auch nicht um das HR auszubauen. Stellt euch mal nicht so an!

Den momentanen Aufbau als sinnlos zu bezeichnen, sehe ich auch nicht. Es macht unglaublich viel Spaß dieses wendige Monster zu fahren und damit in der Stadt zu spielen... und hey, auf den Spaß kommt es doch auch an, oder nicht?

Scheiben oder nicht Scheiben, dass ist doch einfach eine Geschmacksache! Es gibt gute Gründe für eine V-Break und wenn man Vor- und Nachteile abwiegt, wird die V-Break wohl auch besser sein (Gewicht, Verschleiß, Kosten, Ersatzteile in jedem Dorf auf der ganzen Welt). Ich mag Scheibenbremsen einfach lieber, trotz der Nachteile.

In der Tat habe ich momentan Probleme das vordere Schutzblech zu montieren, aber eine Lösung lässt sich sicher finden!

Ich kann mir momentan kein besseres Rad für mich vorstellen! Es kann alles, was ich erwarte und das macht sogar Spaß! 




Und mal ganz ehrlich... Nur weil jemand x Kilometer im Jahr fährt, sagt das lange nichts über die Kompetenz des jeweiligen aus! Reißt euch mal zusammen!


----------



## Silberrücken (16. November 2014)

Servus und Hummel Hummel, für das gleiche Geld stand hier letzten Monat ein F. Wiesmann Thurot zum Verkauf, das alle Anforderungen bei geringerem Gewicht und besserer Verarbeitung erfüllt. 

Weshalb habt ihr Reiseradexperten es ausgelassen?


----------



## nightwolf (16. November 2014)

pefro schrieb:


> (...) In der Tat mach der Troll in der abgelichteten Version ziemlich wenig Sinn. Wie aber auf den Teile Fotos zu sehen ist, sind ja Bleche und Gepäckträger geplant - und dann gibt es wenig Räder, die dir das gleiche bieten können.


Nun ja - Jedes 90er Jahre Bike aus Ebay-Kleinanzeigen ermoeglicht Dir das. Dafuer muss man kein neues Zeug kaufen. 
Deswegen habe ich ja auch meine 90er Jahre Rahmen immer noch im Einsatz. _Und die fahren sich vermutlich keinen Pfurz schlechter als ein Troll_  


pefro schrieb:


> Surly selbst hat offenbar die Sinnlosigkeit der waagrechten Ausfallenden eingesehen und läutet ab Modelljahr 2015 bei einige Rädern eine neue Ära mit wechselbaren Ausfallenden ein (KM).


Na das ist mal eine gute Nachricht  

Ich weiss nicht, wie viele Defekte ich schon hatte, die mit Scheibenbremsen nicht passiert waeren, es waren jedenfalls einige.
_Durchgebremste Felgen, kaputte Schlaeuche weil heissgebremst, ...
_
Ich bin heilfroh, dass das jetzt _(weitestgehend)_ hinter mir liegt. Die 90er Jahre Bikes, klar, am Hinterrad ... geht halt nicht anders. Vorne konnte ich mir mit neuen Gabeln helfen. 
ich bin ganz sicher kein Early Adopter fuer absolut jeden Mist, der halt grad neu ist. Viele 'Neuerungen' _(z. B. 1x11, 27.5", oder dass es keine Autos mehr ohne Klimaanlage gibt)_ fallen bei mir durch.
Aber Scheibenbremsen waren fuer meine Begriffe einfach ueberfaellig. 

Was den angeblich erhoehten Wartungsaufwand anbetrifft, so kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen. 
Das deutet fuer mich immer darauf hin, dass das neu zu Erlernende als aufwendiger empfunden wird und das, was man schon seit 30 Jahren kennt, als einfacher. _Sowas ist aber nicht objektiv. Nicht wahr  
_


----------



## heldenhaftHH (16. November 2014)

"Fertig"!!!!!

Einige "Kleinigkeiten"müssen natürlich noch gemacht werden, aber alles wichtige ist soweit montiert und funktioniert! 

To do: 
Schutzblechstäbe kürzen, bessere Schutzblech/Gabel-Verbindung finden, Rücklicht und E-Werk montieren, Lenker kürzen, vernünftigen HR-Ständer suchen, in den Urlaub fahren! 

Freue mich auf eure Rückmeldungen!


----------



## nightwolf (16. November 2014)

Die Schutzblechstreben musst Du umtauschen, die ASR-Clips nach hinten, um das Schutzblech bei HR-Demontage aushaengen zu koennen (der Tipp ist nicht von mir)

Vorne richten sie nach meiner Erfahrung eh nur Unheil an


----------



## heldenhaftHH (16. November 2014)

Wird noch getauscht!


----------



## rasumichin (16. November 2014)

Also diese Geschichte mit der notwendigen Schutzblechdemontage beim Reifenwechsel kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Eventuell liegt das an den breiten Reifen und dem dadurch grossen Abstand zwischen Felge und Blech bei ausgelassener Luft (meistens bau ich das Hinterrad aus weil der Reifen platt ist).  Verschiebbare ausfallenden finde ich zwar eleganter als die hinten offenen, aber als Nabenschaltungsfahrer fine ich sie schon ok. Ist mir lieber als mit halflink Kette oder Kettenspanner.


----------



## pefro (16. November 2014)

Dein Gepäckträger hängt ein Stockwerk zu hoch, oder soll da noch ein E-Bike Akku drunter? 



heldenhaftHH schrieb:


> Und mal ganz ehrlich... Dieses rumgeheule wegen der Ausfallenden kann ich nicht verstehen. Es ist etwas fummelig, ja. Aber länger als eine Minute dauert es auch nicht um das HR auszubauen. Stellt euch mal nicht so an!



Sprichst Du aus Erfahrung? Nein? Dann unterhalten wir uns, wenn Du die ersten Male vollbepackt am Straßenrand gestanden hast, ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drood (16. November 2014)

heldenhaftHH schrieb:


> "Fertig"!!!!!
> 
> Einige "Kleinigkeiten"müssen natürlich noch gemacht werden, aber alles wichtige ist soweit montiert und funktioniert!
> 
> ...



Ein echter Troll - bereit die Welt zu entdecken, gratuliere! Bin mal gespannt, ob du auf Dauer mit den Schutzblechen klarkommst. Ich hatte die zuerst auch und habe mich dann für welche aus Metall entschieden, weil sie sich besser einstellen ließen. Grundsätzlich sind die SKS gut, aber irgendwie frickelig.

Hat sich nach den ersten Touren die Rahmengröße als passend erwiesen? Bin da ja gerade selber am überlegen - 180cm lichte Höhe und 90er Schrittlänge - ich denke auch an den 18"er, was meinst du?

Gruß Silke


----------



## heldenhaftHH (17. November 2014)

Irgendwie wird mir das hier zu bunt. Statt eine nette Diskussion zu führen, zielen einige nur darauf ab sich selbst zu verherrlichen oder einfach dumm zu schwätzen. 


Der Gepäckträger ist genau dort wo er sein soll! Meines Wissens ist auch nicht mehr viel Luft nach unten. Momentan finde ich es so sehr gut, da man zwischen Schutzblech und Gepäckträger sicherlich noch etwas praktisches verstauen kann! Ma sehen!

rasumichin hat es genau richtig gesagt! Ist die Luft raus, ist es überhaupt kein Problem das HR auszubauen! 

@Drood Vielen Dank! Die Rahmengröße ist für meine Zwecke genau das Richtige gewesen, allerdings würde ich dir mit deinen laaaangen Beinen vielleicht zu der 20" Variante raten. Meine Sattelstütze guckt 19cm raus. Bis zum max. Strick sind es noch zwei cm. Klar macht jeder Hersteller das anders, aber so als Tendenz vielleicht wichtig zu wissen. Versuche die beiden Größen definitiv vorher probe zu fahren!


----------



## Drood (17. November 2014)

Ok, ich danke dir - und ich rechne nochmal mit den Geometriedaten, probefahren entfällt leider eher.

Viele Grüße und viel Freude mit dem schönen Troll!

Silke


----------



## soprano (17. November 2014)

Mir gefällt dein Aufbau auch heldenhaftHH, überlege mir gerade meinem Troll auch nen Nabendynamo und Supernova zu gönnen!


----------



## pefro (17. November 2014)

heldenhaftHH schrieb:


> Irgendwie wird mir das hier zu bunt. Statt eine nette Diskussion zu führen, zielen einige nur darauf ab sich selbst zu verherrlichen oder einfach dumm zu schwätzen.
> 
> 
> Der Gepäckträger ist genau dort wo er sein soll! Meines Wissens ist auch nicht mehr viel Luft nach unten. Momentan finde ich es so sehr gut, da man zwischen Schutzblech und Gepäckträger sicherlich noch etwas praktisches verstauen kann! Ma sehen!
> ...



Um Gottes Willen, da ist einer aber mal dünnhäutig... 

Dir haben hier viele Leute geholfen, da sollte man in so einer Diskussion auch immer etwas kritikfähig sein und ein Spässchen wird wohl auch noch erlaubt sein. Anstelle hier stur auf Deinen Ansichten zu bestehen hättest Du die Möglichkeit in so einem Forum von den Erfahrungen anderer zu profitieren - und die sind sowohl was die Montage des Logos angeht, als auch bei den waagrechten Ausfallenden, ich sag nur monkey nuts, mehr als zahlreich vorhanden. Aber jeder, wie er will...


----------



## soprano (17. November 2014)

Auch bei Schmuddelwetter ein treuer Freund!


----------



## Drood (17. November 2014)

pefro schrieb:


> Um Gottes Willen, da ist einer aber mal dünnhäutig...
> 
> Dir haben hier viele Leute geholfen, da sollte man in so einer Diskussion auch immer etwas kritikfähig sein und ein Spässchen wird wohl auch noch erlaubt sein. Anstelle hier stur auf Deinen Ansichten zu bestehen hättest Du die Möglichkeit in so einem Forum von den Erfahrungen anderer zu profitieren - und die sind sowohl was die Montage des Logos angeht, als auch bei den waagrechten Ausfallenden, ich sag nur monkey nuts, mehr als zahlreich vorhanden. Aber jeder, wie er will...



Heldenhaft war hier eher sehr geduldig und nicht dünnhäutig, mein Eindruck. Ich werde hier hier jedenfalls nichts über meinen Aufbau mit waagerechten Ausfallenden und nach meinem Wunsch montierten Gepäckträger posten, denn das hört sich hier nicht wie Ratschläge, sondern wie Belehrungen an. Schade drum.

Grüße
Silke


----------



## soprano (17. November 2014)

Das fände ich sehr schade Drood...


----------



## heldenhaftHH (18. November 2014)

@Drood Es gibt sicherlich einige Menschen, die es sehr interessiert, was du da baust!
Vielleicht entscheidest du dich ja doch noch dafür! Ich würde mich freuen!

Ich habe nun eine ziemlich perfekte Lösung für das "Problem" des HR-Ausbaus gefunden! Außerdem steht mein Troll jetzt richtig stabil auf dem Boden! Ein ordentlicher HR-Ständer ist nun auch dran!
Werde morgen mal ein Foto posten!

Ansonsten ist auch alles soweit gemacht und ich bin sehr glücklich und auch ein ganz klein wenig stolz! 

Zu Weihnachten (oder vllt.. doch früher) gibt es noch einen Supernova Plug III, das B&M USB-Werk ist zwar ok, aber nicht mehr stand der Technik! (Braucht noch jmd ein USB-Werk? )

Viele Grüße und gute Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heldenhaftHH (18. November 2014)

Der Ursus Hinterbauständer passt (fast) perfekt!
Für das Schutzblech habe ich ein ASR-System montiert, allerdings ein anderes, als das mitgelieferte bei den Chromoplastics. Die Kunststoffteile fallen erheblich schmaler aus, sodass diese sehr gut unter den Gepäckträger-Schrauben verschwinden!


----------



## pefro (18. November 2014)

Drood schrieb:


> Heldenhaft war hier eher sehr geduldig und nicht dünnhäutig, mein Eindruck. Ich werde hier hier jedenfalls nichts über meinen Aufbau mit waagerechten Ausfallenden und nach meinem Wunsch montierten Gepäckträger posten, denn das hört sich hier nicht wie Ratschläge, sondern wie Belehrungen an. Schade drum.
> 
> Grüße
> Silke



Sorry, aber reden wir hier wirklich von meinem Post?



pefro schrieb:


> Dein Gepäckträger hängt ein Stockwerk zu hoch, oder soll da noch ein E-Bike Akku drunter?
> ...
> Sprichst Du aus Erfahrung? Nein? Dann unterhalten wir uns, wenn Du die ersten Male vollbepackt am Straßenrand gestanden hast, ok?




Ich komme mir hier vor, als hätte einer ner Waldorf Mutter gesagt, ihr Baby wäre hässlich.

Kommt doch mal ein bisschen runter, wenn ein Smiley dahinter ist, ists ein Spässchen, da kann man auch mal ein bisschen über sich selbst lachen, anstatt sich gleich angegriffen zu fühlen. Das ist ja irgendwie gar nicht so heldenhaft 

Von meiner Seite war da jedenfalls nichts böse gemeint!


----------



## heldenhaftHH (18. November 2014)

Um die Diskussion zu beenden:

Den Gepäckträger kann man vielleicht noch 1-1,5cm nach unten bringen, muss dann aber auch nach vorne, was ein Nachteil ist, da man sich dann etwas mit den Taschen einfallen lassen muss, damit diese wiederum nicht zu weit am Tretlager hängen! *YeahSchachtelsatz

Von wegen Hinterreifen, Ausfallenden und Erfahrung:
Hinterreifen Aus- und Einbau dauert jeweils etwa 1,5 Minuten (Ja, ich habe die Zeit gestoppt )... Fahrrad umdrehen, Schutzblechclips abklicken, Schnellspanner lösen, vorsichtig sein mit dem Schaltwerk und der Kassette, fertig!  
Natürlich sind andere Ausfallenden einfacher, aber ein Hexenwerk ist das hierbei aller Liebe wirklich nicht... 

Viele Grüße


----------



## pefro (18. November 2014)

heldenhaftHH schrieb:


> Um die Diskussion zu beenden:
> 
> Den Gepäckträger kann man vielleicht noch 1-1,5cm nach unten bringen, muss dann aber auch nach vorne, was ein Nachteil ist, da man sich dann etwas mit den Taschen einfallen lassen muss, damit diese wiederum nicht zu weit am Tretlager hängen! *YeahSchachtelsatz



Ja, deswegen habe ich Dir damals - als ich Dir den Logo empfohlen habe - auch geschrieben, dass man sich am besten mal die Bemaßungs Zeichnungen ansieht. Neben 28/29 und 26" Trägern gibt es viele feine Unterschiede in der Bauhöhe, auch bei Tubus. An meinem KM passt der Logo perfekt, am Fargo meiner besseren Hälfte nicht. Da hilft im Endeffekt nur exakt messen oder ausprobieren. Evtl. hätte es einen Tubus Träger gegeben, der besser passt. Aber wenn es Dir so taugt: Alles easy 




> Von wegen Hinterreifen, Ausfallenden und Erfahrung:
> Hinterreifen Aus- und Einbau dauert jeweils etwa 1,5 Minuten (Ja, ich habe die Zeit gestoppt )... Fahrrad umdrehen, Schutzblechclips abklicken, Schnellspanner lösen, vorsichtig sein mit dem Schaltwerk und der Kassette, fertig!
> Natürlich sind andere Ausfallenden einfacher, aber ein Hexenwerk ist das hierbei aller Liebe wirklich nicht...
> 
> Viele Grüße



Das ist halt wie Trockenschwimmen: Wenn Du voll bepackt im strömenden Regen Dein Fahrrad mit fünf Packtaschen auf den Kopf in den Matsch stellst, können wir uns gerne nochmal über die 1.5 Minuten unterhalten 

Ich hab das, dank Monkey Nuts, mehr als einmal hinter mir und dann fragt man sich halt irgendwann ganz nüchtern: Welchen Vorteil bieten mir die Dinger eigentl. mit Schaltung? Keinen! Und ich weiss das ich nicht der Einzige bin, der sich genau deswegen kein Surly mehr kaufen würde. Die US Foren sind voll davon. Und genau deswegen hat Surly jetzt auch reagiert und macht das anders, Salsa macht das schon länger besser.

Nochmal: Mir gehts hier nicht um irgendwelche Glaubenskriege. Ich fahr ja selbst das KM und es ist nachvollziehbar das Du stolz auf Dein neues Radl bist und es verteidgst. Aber unterm Strich, ganz sachlich betrachtet, muss man halt konstatieren das die Teile keinen Nutzen für Schaltungsfahrer haben, dafür aber Nachteile.

So, dass wars jetzt aber auch von mir zu dem Thema.


----------



## nightwolf (18. November 2014)

Und wenn ich geschrieben habe, dass man diese Aufbauten auch mit einem Gebrauchtrahmen aus den 90ern hinbekommt, dann beinhaltet das ja nicht zuletzt auch so _en passant_ einen Tipp, wie man einen Haufen Geld sparen koennte, nicht wahr ...

Ja, ich seh schon, Ihr habts alle richtig fett und braucht solcherlei 'Belehrungen' nicht, so wird es sein  

Wie gesagt, ich hab mir den Troll selber ueberlegt, und trotz Ausschluss der Kettenschaltung verworfen.
Auch fuer Nabenschaltung/SSP gibt es bessere Loesungen als die nach hinten offenen Bahngabelenden _(Ausfallenden sind es ja per Definitionem keine)_.


----------



## heldenhaftHH (19. November 2014)

Nach etlichen Stunden schrauben, stecken, umstecken, ausprobieren, fluchen und glücklichsein ist es nun endlich komplettiert!

Nun auch bebildert:

Hinten ist ein schmaleres SKS ARS-System verbaut als als vorne.




Variables Verbindungsstück zwischen Schutzblech und Gabel, damit man verschiedene Positionen, je nach gewähltem Reifen, fahren kann. Tacho wird bald auch noch kabellos.




Diese abgrundtief hässlichen XT-Gehäusekappen sind stumpf abgeklebt. Die Derer-Kappen auf denen nur Shimano steht, sind bestellt und werden in den nächsten Tagen montiert! 





Ursus Hinterbauständer, mega stabil!





Und noch ein paar Impressionen.




 


 

 




So... das wars erstmal von mir. Vielleicht kann ich ja mit diesen Bildern noch ein paar offene Fragen klären. Habt ihr dennoch welche, stehe ich natürlich immer zur Verfügung.


Nette Grüße und viel Spaß beim Troll-Bau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (19. November 2014)

Schöner Aufbau, der Dir - trotz der geäußerten Kritik - sicher viel Spaß bringen wird!

Allzeit Gute Fahrt damit!


----------



## Drood (19. November 2014)

Sehr schön durchgezogenes Projekt und zur Krönung noch super Bilder - dankeschön!

Gruß Silke


----------



## rasumichin (26. November 2014)

Ahoi liebe Trolltreiber, ist einem von euch unlaengst eine guenstige Surly Troll Gabel idealerweise in Orange ueber den Weg gehoppelt? Oder hat einer gar eine Federgabel verbaut und will die alte Starrgabel loswerden und mir fuer ein entsprechended Entgelt ueberlassen. Oder hat Jemand einen Vorschlag fuer eine preisguenstige Ersatzgabel mit aehnlicher Einbauhoehe +  Aufnahme fuer Schutzbleche + Gebaecktraeger+ Disc .

Mir ist heute am Weg in die Arbeit der linke Gabelholm oberhalb der Bremsaufnahme gebrochen (das wird eine spannende Heimfahrt heute ) Mit Garantie ists wahrscheinlich nach mehr als 3 Jahren nichts mehr und viel Geld will ich fuer den Ersatz ehrlichgesagt nicht ablegen.


----------



## nepo (26. November 2014)

Zeig mal ein Foto bitte. Eine Surly Starrgabel aus Stahl ist dir gebrochen?


----------



## rasumichin (26. November 2014)

Mach ich wenn ich daheim bin, bin ein schweres kerlchen > 110 kg  und mach an der Ampel gerne mal stoppies, aber das mir die 1.3kg stahlgabel bricht ist fuer mich auch unerwartet.


----------



## nepo (26. November 2014)

Ich hab mit knapp 120 Kilo wieder zum Radeln angefangen und mein KTM Trekkingrad überall herumgescheucht. Auch die groben Schotterwege an er Isar.
Unter 100 hab ich es erst vor zweieinhalb Jahren etwa geschafft. So lange hab ich mit durchschnittlich 110 sogar ein Fully gequält.
Bis auf den Dämpfer, der dauernd undicht geworden ist (war aber eher ein Serienproblem) hab ich noch nie was wirklich kaputt bekommen.


----------



## DonUschi (26. November 2014)

Die Furcht das mit das mal passiert fährt bei mir auch immer mit. Sowohl die On One Pompetamine als auch die Vortrieb Carbongabel "feder" erstaunlich stark mit. Das wird mit dem AWOL Kit hoffentlich besser. ^^


----------



## rasumichin (26. November 2014)

Also ich fand die Troll Gabel eigentlich ansprechend steif und wie gesagt bei einer Starrgabel die mehr wiegt als eine Leichtbau Federgabel haette ich einen Bruch nicht erwartet, aber ja, passieren kann sowas natuerlich immer mal.
Kann auch sein dass ihr die Abfahrten mit viel Gepaeck auf der Radreise nicht gutgetan haben, aber das war im Mai und seither bin ich sicher ein paar hundert Kilometer gefahren.
Angst haben braucht man glaub ich nicht, war auch gaenzlich unspektakulaer, bin an der Ampel gesanden und hab mich gewundert warum ich bei gezogener Vorderradbremse so viel Bewegung and der Front erzeugen kann, und siehe da, ein glatter Riss, habs nicht versucht, aber ich vermute sobald ich die Gabel ausbaue kann ich den unteren Teil inkl. Bremsaufnahme ohne viel Kraft abbrechen, die ist schon fast komplett durchgebrochen... hoffe es nimmt mich ein kollege mit Heim, den steilen huegel will ich nicht runterradledn, konnte aber noch prblemlos in die Arbeit Radeln, 3 km mehr oder weniger nur bergauf oder gerade, da schien mir das Risiko nicht so gross, und zu spaet kommen wollt ich auch nicht...

Naja, ich seh grad das Surly 3 Jahre gibt ud ich glaube es war Nov. 2011 als ich das Rahmenset gekauft habe, werd die jungs mal anschreiben am Abend


----------



## nepo (26. November 2014)

DonUschi schrieb:


> Die Furcht das mit das mal passiert fährt bei mir auch immer mit. Sowohl die On One Pompetamine als auch die Vortrieb Carbongabel "feder" erstaunlich stark mit. Das wird mit dem AWOL Kit hoffentlich besser. ^^



Die Angst kenne ich von der Ritchey WCS (Vollcarbon). Dort schließt leider nichtmal der (Acros) Konus ringsum bündig ab. Deshalb knackt es ohnehin schon dauernd. Und das ist eine MTB-Gabel mit der ich fast alles mache, außer Droppen etc.
Die Angst ergreift mich da aber eher auf Passabfahrten bei >50 kmh.
Nur wenn ich dann lese, dass eine Stahlgabel die Biege macht, wird mir schon etwas anders.


----------



## DonUschi (26. November 2014)

bei mir reicht da schon der stoppie mit 30 an der ampel. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2steep4us (26. November 2014)

Bei deiner Troll-Starrgabel handelt es sich offenbar um einen optischen Längsriss in der Gabelscheide- nicht um einen -bruch; sonst liegt man nämlich auf dem Gesicht. Da bin ich ja mal sehr gespannt auf ein deutliches Foto. Könntest du den Lack um die Stelle ggf. bitte entfernen?


----------



## 2steep4us (26. November 2014)

nepo schrieb:


> Die Angst kenne ich von der Ritchey WCS (Vollcarbon). Dort schließt leider nichtmal der (Acros) Konus ringsum bündig ab. Deshalb knackt es ohnehin schon dauernd. Und das ist eine MTB-Gabel mit der ich fast alles mache, außer Droppen etc.
> Die Angst ergreift mich da aber eher auf Passabfahrten bei >50 kmh.
> Nur wenn ich dann lese, dass eine Stahlgabel die Biege macht, wird mir schon etwas anders.




Die WCS aus Vollcarbon macht, nach meinen Erfahrungen, mehr mit, als eine schlecht gemachte Stahlgabel!


----------



## rasumichin (26. November 2014)

i
Hier sind mal ein paar Handyphotos, ev. mach ich wenn alles demontiert ist auch noch genauere und bessere Bilder, aber momentan hab ich darauf wenig Lust, so wies ist kann ich das Rad in die Ecke stellen ohne Teile rumliegen zu haben und bis eine neue Gabel da ist werd ich nicht dran rumschrauben.

Gekauft am 21.10.2011, bin also knapp ausserhalb der 3 Jahre Garantie, werd Surly trotzdem mal anschreiben, ev. sind die Jungs ja kulant.

Ich denke man sieht dass es die Gabel jetzt hinter sich hat, 100% durchgebrochen ist es noch nicht, ein (Haar)Riss in Laengsrichtung sieht aber auch anders aus. (sorry 2steep4us, aber wie dir dass offenbar geworden ist erschliesst sich mir nicht - nicht boes gemeint ) Und ja, wenn ich mit Speed bergab die Vorderbremse ziehen wuerde, laege ich bestimmt auf der Strasse.


----------



## soprano (26. November 2014)

F U C K


----------



## Silberrücken (28. November 2014)

Das habe ich bei einer so schweren Stahlgabel nicht für möglich gehalten, Michi; willst du wirklich wieder eine von Surly?


----------



## rasumichin (28. November 2014)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Das habe ich bei einer so schweren Stahlgabel nicht für möglich gehalten, Michi; willst du wirklich wieder eine von Surly?



Ich ehrlichgesagt auch nicht, aber wie man sieht, ist eben doch fast nichts unmoeglich.  Meine nicht besonders ausfuehrliche Recherche hat auch keinen anderen Fall zutage gefoerdert, insofern tu ich das mal als unglueckichen Einzelfall ab, und das kann wohl bei jedem Hersteller passieren.

Die Auswahl an Gabeln mit aehnlicher Einbauhoehe zu vernuenftigen Preisen ist aber auch etwas begrenzt. Ich hoffe noch auf Rueckmeldung von Surly und ev. eine Austauschgabel, ansonsten ev. die von On One ist aber ca. 15mm kuerzer.

Soma haette eine mit gleicher Einbauhoehe, auf die Schnelle finde ich die aber nicht in Europa, bzw. nicht unter 120 euro, ebenso die Salsa Chromoto und das find ich ein wenig teuer und die Salsa ist auch wieder kuerzer.... Orange sind die alle nicht, aber damit koennte ich leben.


----------



## nepo (28. November 2014)

Ohne jetzt Daten gekramt zu haben. Velotraum?


----------



## nepo (28. November 2014)

rasumichin schrieb:


> Meine nicht besonders ausfuehrliche Recherche



Psssst! du willst doch nicht die Katze auf den Plan rufen.


----------



## DerBergschreck (30. November 2014)

Frodo83 schrieb:


> Aktuelle Ausbaustufe. Update: contec sp-060 Sattelstütze und Syntace VRO Vorbau und Lenker Sytem. Vorbei der Lenker so ein Uralter sein muss da er 16° Biegung hat gibt es glaube schon lange nicht mehr, aber  bei bike components gibt es den noch. Bin mit allem super zufrieden ist ganz anderes fahren. Ach und ne Salsa Lippe Lock Sattelklemme hab ich mir geholt weil nach der langen Tour jetzt die Sattelstütze rutschte. Mit Montagepaste verbaut und jetzt mal schauen was es bringt. Hab immer noch knacken Sattelstütze kann aber auch der Sattel sein.
> Anhang anzeigen 303706



Boah nee - ich kanns nicht mehr sehen
Zum Glück gibts ja die Ignorierliste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaho (1. Dezember 2014)

rasumichin schrieb:


> i
> Ich denke man sieht dass es die Gabel jetzt hinter sich hat, 100% durchgebrochen ist es noch nicht, ein (Haar)Riss in Laengsrichtung sieht aber auch anders aus. (sorry 2steep4us, aber wie dir dass offenbar geworden ist erschliesst sich mir nicht - nicht boes gemeint ) Und ja, wenn ich mit Speed bergab die Vorderbremse ziehen wuerde, laege ich bestimmt auf der Strasse.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338746 Anhang anzeigen 338747 Anhang anzeigen 338748



Wie schwer bist du + Rad+Zuladung bzw. für wieviel Kg ist die Gabel zugelassen ? Das ist ja lebensgefährlich, was hier passiert !!!!


----------



## rasumichin (1. Dezember 2014)

Mag die Sache hier nicht unnoetig breit treten, wiege zwischen 110 und 115 kg, ab und an auch mit orderntlich Gepaeck unterwegs, Zulassung der Gabel kann ich dir nicht sagen.  Bin prinzipiell der Meinung dass eine schwere Stahlgabel das aushalten sollte.

Klar kann bei so einem Defekt was passieren, die Gabel hat sich aber nicht ploetzlich in Luft aufgeloest, ich vermute das ganze ist passiert als ich den Huegel vor meiner Haustuer runter geradelt bin und am Ende stark gebremst habe, ein paar hundert meter weiter an der Ampel hab ichs dann bemerkt, hatte zwar keinen Unfall aber wuerde natuerlich auch nicht empfehlen mit der Gabel weiterzufahren


----------



## Silberrücken (1. Dezember 2014)

Auch eine sehr viel leichtere Stahlgabel hält das aus, wenn sie hochwertig- und aus ebensolchem Material hergestellt wurde, Michi. Spar jetzt bloss nicht an der neuen Gabel! Scheinst ja sonst auch ein sehr vernünftiger Mann zu sein.


----------



## nepo (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich empfehle hier nachdrücklich Velotraum. Die machen sich um die Belastbarkeit und Haltbarkeit ihrer Gabeln wirklich richtig Gedanken.
Und wer sonst bietet dir eine Starrgabel mit Belastbarkeit für 180 Kilo Systemgewicht und 203er Scheiben an.

Links:
http://velotraum.de/modelle/fahrradgabeln-aus-stahl-und-aluminium
http://velotraum.de/file_download/195/VK_Gabeln.pdf

Die 129 Euro wirken da nicht übertrieben.

edit: Oh, an der Einbauhöhe dürfte es scheitern.


----------



## soprano (31. Dezember 2014)

Im aktuellen Winter-Setup mit Marathon Winter Reifen. Wo ein Wille da ein Troll! Je länger ich dieses Rad habe umso mehr schätze ich es!


----------



## ONE78 (3. Februar 2015)

Der herr @a.nienie hat mich auf eine idee gebracht bzw mich in meiner bestärkt. Er hatte mal dieses bild gepostet





Und so oder so ähnlich hab ich vor mein fargo aufzubauen. Also vorn was fettes, ich hab da einen 29x3.0 knard im auge, und hinten auch etwas dickes. Der 3er wird hinten vermutlich nicht passen, ich hab zwar noch nen altes fargo mit endlos kettenstrebe aber das wird eng. Ich plane da dann einen breiten und leicht laufenden racing ralph in 29x2.4 reinzuhängen. Seit ich breite plastefelgen am QH hab sind die subrosa über und sollten den dickies guten halt bieten.
momentan hab ich noch nen cowbell aber der woodchipper liegt auch schon hier. Testen will ich den schon seit langem. Dazu kommt nen trickstuff doppelmoppel mit hope bremssätteln. Ich bin mit den gut eingebremsten bb7 zwar eigentlich zufrieden aber wie das immer so ist, das bessere ist des guten feind.
schaltung bleibt sram 10fach aber ich werd seit langem mal wieder einen umwerfer montieren und hinten kommt nen x9 oder x0 dran, evtl sogar mit type2, obwohl ich nicht denke das ich das am monstertourengravel... brauche.

achja neues licht hab ich auch grad erworben.




Zusammen mit dem e3 rücklicht und den plug sollte ich auch an der licht/stromfront ganz gut aufgestellt sein.

so jetzt brauche ich eigentlich nur noch nen nady um die vordere subrosa einzuspeichen, also falls noch einer nen brauchbaren nady mit 32loch und disc rumliegen hat, würde ich euch den gern abnehmen.auch sonst bin ich für anregungen und vorschläge offen.
taschen für sattel, lenker und rahmen brauche ich auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (4. Februar 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> achja neues licht hab ich auch grad erworben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Servus Tom

Schau doch mal hier rein, find den X-light PD8 sehr schön - oder halt was von Shimano....

Spannendes Projekt 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## talybont (4. Februar 2015)

Als CX-Randonneur bereits bewährt.


----------



## ONE78 (4. Februar 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Servus Tom
> 
> Schau doch mal hier rein, find den X-light PD8 sehr schön - oder halt was von Shimano....
> 
> ...


Den pd8 hab ich momentan mit einer günstigen felge von alexrims dran. Aber was mir an dem nicht gefällt, ist der geringe flanschabstand. Die nabe ist zwar schön symetrisch, aber leider mit dem geringen abstand der discseite. Dh das laufrad ist in beide richtungen gleich weich. Kann sein das das bei mir auch an der felge liegt und die subrosa da einiges an steifigkeit bringt, aber da mein gepäck auch hauptsächlich vorn dran kommt, ist mir das zu wage.

@talybont echt schick deine randonneuse. Schwarze bleche wären noch besser...
wasn das fürn licht vorn?


----------



## TomR. (4. Februar 2015)

@talybont : sag mal, was fährst Du denn da für eine Schaltung?


----------



## talybont (4. Februar 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> @talybont echt schick deine randonneuse. Schwarze bleche wären noch besser...
> wasn das fürn licht vorn?



Habe sogar extra silber genommen, weil ich mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt hatte, Ritchey Classics zu verbauen. Finde aber den Lenker so gut, dass es mir nun schnuppe ist.
Das vorne ist der Halter für die Ixon IQ - tausche vermutlich noch gegen einen Airstream-Halter. Die bumm ist mir bei Nässe nicht hell genug.


----------



## talybont (4. Februar 2015)

TomR. schrieb:


> @talybont : sag mal, was fährst Du denn da für eine Schaltung?


ganz serienmäßig eine Shimano Claris - 8-fach - 50/34 auf 11/32.


----------



## plattfusz (4. Februar 2015)

nepo schrieb:


> Ich empfehle hier nachdrücklich Velotraum. Die machen sich um die Belastbarkeit und Haltbarkeit ihrer Gabeln wirklich richtig Gedanken.


Die Kernkompetenz von VT ist das Erstellen wirklich schöner Prospekte.


----------



## nepo (4. Februar 2015)

@plattfusz gut, ich hab´s ja eingesehen


----------



## a.nienie (4. Februar 2015)

@ONE78: da bin ich doch gerne schuld.
Hatte zuerst überlegt, ob die hinten eine 26zoll Hasenloch genommen haben...
Bei http://g-tedproductions.blogspot.de/ gibt es irgendwo infos zu fargo B+ und co.


----------



## ONE78 (4. Februar 2015)

so ein b+ LRS ist bei mir auch in planung, eigentlich fürs 2souls, aber wenn der auch ins fargo passt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (13. Februar 2015)

So heute mal lustig räder gewechselt





Rollt gut, aber viel platz ist da nicht




Links isses momentan zu eng, so das der reifen streift. Da muss ich das rad noch nen bissle aus der mitte zentrieren. Also räder wieder raus und gleich mal die sommenreifen reingehangen.




Da sich die bb7 ja nicht so gut mit bremsscheiben mit spider verträgt, musste ich die beläge noch bearbeiten und dabei is mir die bb7 auseinandergefallen... der bewegliche belagshalter ist einfach rausgefallen . Somit konnte ich die slicks nicht mal probefahren


----------



## a.nienie (14. Februar 2015)

Sieht geil aus mit dem dicken reifen.
Das dumme am belaghalter: da ist so ein sprengring drauf, das macht es fummelig den wieder in die führung/ das loch einzusetzen.


----------



## DonUschi (14. Februar 2015)

Mit den dicken Reifen sieht das wirklich cool aus. Die Slicks wirken ein wenig verloren. ^^


----------



## a.nienie (14. Februar 2015)

Ja. Aber es lässt sich trotzdem ganz gut damit fahren. Die möglichkeiten mit dem rahmen sind zahlreich.


----------



## shibby68 (16. Februar 2015)

das fargo ist einfach ein klasse rad.
jemand ne ahnung wo man aktuell ein frameset in L erschwinglich herbekommt?


----------



## nightwolf (16. Februar 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


> das fargo ist einfach ein klasse rad.
> jemand ne ahnung wo man aktuell ein frameset in L erschwinglich herbekommt?


Richtig, sieht verdammt tauglich aus mit den dicken Reifen! 

_Lieferbarkeit war hingegen noch nie die Kernkompetenz von Salsa_ ...


----------



## Sentilo (16. Februar 2015)

Wo wir gerade beim Fargo sind … im Winter ohne Reiseausrüstung, einfach für jeden Tag.


----------



## shibby68 (16. Februar 2015)

super farbe aber für mich gehört ans fargo ein dropbar


----------



## a.nienie (16. Februar 2015)

falls jemand ein gen2 in M loswerden möchte, bitte PM.

auch ohne drop und mit der längerten gabel immer noch ein schönes rad. 

die carbongabeln (aktuell) gehen aber sowas von gar nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoyouknow (18. Februar 2015)

Hallo in den Vieleskönnerthreat,

ich fahre ein Surly Troll 20", mit 11-Gang Alfine, Alfine Nabendynamo, HS33 und spiele mit dem Gedanken die 26" Laufräder gegen 650b zu tauschen.
Hat hiermit jemand von euch eventuell Erfahrungen, um mir die Idee auszureden oder Tipps geben zu können? Tipps in der Form, ob die HS33 weitergefahren werden kann oder die Geschichte nur mit Disc funktioniert oder die Alfine einfach umgespeicht werden könnten usw. usf.

Bin für jegliche Infos dankbar, wie auch für starke Argumente, dass ein solcher Umbau vielleicht völliger Blödsinn ist.
Merci!


----------



## shibby68 (18. Februar 2015)

darf ich fragen was du dir dadurch für eine verbesserung erhoffst?


----------



## randinneur (18. Februar 2015)

schau mal hier:

http://lovelybike.blogspot.de/2012/11/trolling-in-650b.html

is zwar auf Englisch, aber ein paar Infos gibts zum Thema. Felgenbremse fällt demnach aus. Felgen in 650b mit Bremsflanke gibt's meineswissens eh nicht, jedenfalls nicht für den MTB-Einsatz. Der Umbau geht aber grundsätzlich.

Im Ami-Forum gibts auch dazu ein paar Threads.


viele Grüße


----------



## a.nienie (18. Februar 2015)

Hatte heute ein 650b+ laufrad in der hand mit diesem 3.25 traxx irgendwas gummi - geil, was ein fettes ding.


----------



## whoyouknow (18. Februar 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


> darf ich fragen was du dir dadurch für eine verbesserung erhoffst?



Ja, natürlich. Evtl. etwas schneller auf der Straße aufgrund besserem Rollverhalten. Ob das 27,5" schon hergeben? Ich weiß es nicht. Zweiter Punkt - Ästhetik; ich hätte einfach gern etwas größere LR im 20" Rahmen, wobei das logischerweise eine Spinnerei von mir ist.

Hat sich aber wohl schon erledigt, da die Aussage von randinneur meine Vermutungen bestätigt haben.
Danke für die Entscheidungshilfe. Auf Discumbau habe ich dann doch keine Lust.

Merci und Grüße.


----------



## mrbubbles (19. Februar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (6. August 2015)

Hier passt das wohl am besten mit rein:


Verehrte Gemeinde, 

ich brauche Input für die Entstehung einer feldwegfräsenden, kieswegkachelnden, straßensausenden Monstercrosswollmilchsau. 
Mir erscheint in meinen Gedanken derzeit recht klar ein Rad vor Augen, das ich gerne hätte. Es soll ein Allrounder sein, eine Kreuzung aus CX-Bike und 29er. Einsatzzweck: Längere Touren, hier und da mal ein CX-Rennen just for fun, Trainingsrunden auf der Straße...im Prinzip alles von Rennrad bis zu leichten Trails.

Beim Rahmen habe ich schon einige Kandidaten im Blick, das ist also nicht der Part, für den es eure Hilfe bedarf. 
Vielmehr geht es mir um die Ausstattung, da bin ich nicht so firm und schnappe hier und da immer wieder mal ein paar Teilebezeichnungen auf, aber ob die dann für meinen Zweck tauglich sind, das weiß ich nicht. 

Mehr oder weniger gesetzt sind folgende Komponenten: 
Supernova Front- und Heckbeleuchtung samt passendem Dynamo, evtl. The Plug als mobile Stromversorgung, Salsa Cowchipper Lenker, voluminöse Reifen wie z.B. der WTB Nano und das war es dann auch schon. 

Komponentenmäßig soll das Ganze grundsolide sein, bezogen auf's MTB würde ich sagen irgendwo zwischen SLX und XT. Wobei ich mir an Stelle eines Schaltgruppen-Upgrades wohl lieber eine Ti-Stattelstütze oder sowas in der Art gönnen würde. 

Also, welche Gruppe nehmen? Ich möchte unbedingt Discbremsen haben...welche Gruppen können da hydraulisch? Oder lieber doch mechanisch mit BB7 oder TRP? 
Beim Schaltungssetup dachte ich an 2*10 oder 2*11...vorne sowas in Richtung 46-30 und hinten 11-36. Macht das Sinn bzw. gibt es Kurbeln mit dieser/ähnlicher Abstufung? 

Welche Felgen? Ich werde auch mal mit Gepäck unterwegs sein, von daher sollte das etwas Stabiles, aber nicht Bleischweres her. H+son? WTB? Pacenti? Velocity? Bei der Breite dachte ich an etwa 23mm. Was ist da empfehlenswert? 

Ich freue mich über und bedanke mich für euren Input!


----------



## pefro (6. August 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Hier passt das wohl am besten mit rein:



Wie wärs, wenn Du im Trekking Unterforum einen eigenen Thread aufmachst?  Ich finde das passt besser als so eine Kaufberatungen in einem Sammelthread.


----------



## Fabeymer (6. August 2015)

pefro schrieb:


> Wie wärs, wenn Du im Trekking Unterforum einen eigenen Thread aufmachst? Ich finde das passt besser als so eine Kaufberatungen in einem Sammelthread.



Den Thread hatte ich schon quasi fertig aufgesetzt, aber dann war ich mir nicht mehr sicher, ob das besser in den CX- oder den Reiseradbereich passt...der Thread hier schien mir am geeignetsten, weil das ganz gut das umschreibt, was ich aus dem Rad machen möchte.


----------



## shibby68 (6. August 2015)

Komm hopp oder top. Also ab in eins der Foren und schönen Aufbau Thread


----------



## Fabeymer (6. August 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Komm hopp oder top. Also ab in eins der Foren und schönen Aufbau Thread



So schnell gibt's noch keinen Aufbaufaden, erstmal kommt die Sondierungsphase und ein Umzug.


----------



## shibby68 (6. August 2015)

Ah ok dann sag mal welche Rahmen in der Auswahl sind


----------



## ONE78 (7. August 2015)

Eierlegendewollmilchmonstercrossersau: salsa fargo!


----------



## pefro (7. August 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Eierlegendewollmilchmonstercrossersau: salsa fargo!



Woher nehmen, wenn nicht stehlen?


----------



## ONE78 (7. August 2015)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Salsa/Fargo-2-Rahmenkit-Modell-2015-p41456/
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,99,101;search=fargo;product=110608
http://www.cosmicsports.de/products/salsa-fargo-2-rahmenkit


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. August 2015)

pefro schrieb:


> Woher nehmen, wenn nicht stehlen?


Von Genesis. Dort als Vagabond zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (7. August 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Ah ok dann sag mal welche Rahmen in der Auswahl sind





ONE78 schrieb:


> Eierlegendewollmilchmonstercrossersau: salsa fargo!





FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Von Genesis. Dort als Vagabond zu finden.




Ach, ich dachte je nach Umzugskosten an ein Kona Ti Rove oder ein Soma Wolverine...
Wie gesagt, beim Rahmen bin ich recht klar, aber besonders von den Schalt- und Antriebskomponenten hab ich nicht so den Plan.


----------



## pefro (7. August 2015)

@ONE78

Schön das mal wieder ein Frameset verfügbar ist. Leider das mit der Carbon Gabel. Gibt es die Rahmen mit Stahlgabel gar nicht mehr einzeln?


----------



## ONE78 (7. August 2015)

pefro schrieb:


> @ONE78
> 
> Schön das mal wieder ein Frameset verfügbar ist. Leider das mit der Carbon Gabel. Gibt es die Rahmen mit Stahlgabel gar nicht mehr einzeln?


bei cosmic mit stahlgabel

genesis und wolverine sind aber auch sehr feine räder. Beide aber imho nur bis 2.0er reifenfreiheit.


----------



## pefro (7. August 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> bei cosmic mit stahlgabel



Hast Du da nachgefragt oder meinst Du das Frameset im Link?

Den Rahmen gibts so schon seit mind. 5 Jahren nichtmehr von Salsa. Das ist m.E. einfach ein uraltes Foto, dass da so schon ewig drin steht. Cosmic macht, was den Import von Salsa und deren Verfügbarkeit in Deutschland angeht, ohnehin keinen guten Job.


----------



## a.nienie (7. August 2015)

Das aktuelle rahmenset gibt es wohl nur mit der plastegabel. Gen2 & 3 kriegt man nur noch mit aus zweiter hand.


----------



## ONE78 (7. August 2015)

Selten, aber manchmal findet man auch ein gen1
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Salsa-Fargo-...91e358c&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=301706835044


----------



## Bonpensiero (19. Oktober 2015)

Rahmenkit des Vagabond von Genesis. Gefällt mir besser als die blaue Variante.


----------



## randinneur (20. Oktober 2015)

Surly bringt einen 2.5er Reifen für 26" raus. Für die Trollfahrer vielleicht interssant? Ich lese allerdings nichts über die minimale Felgenbreite. Was ist da empfehlenswert?

Die neuen Gepäckträger find ich auch spannend, wenn auch ziemlich teuer: hier.


----------



## Rommos (20. Oktober 2015)

randinneur schrieb:


> Surly bringt einen 2.5er Reifen für 26" raus. Für die Trollfahrer vielleicht interssant? Ich lese allerdings nichts über die minimale Felgenbreite. Was ist da empfehlenswert?
> 
> Die neuen Gepäckträger find ich auch spannend, wenn auch ziemlich teuer: hier.



Steht doch in der von dir verlinkten Seite: Suggested Rim Size width.....inner width 19-45mm

Gruß
Roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randinneur (20. Oktober 2015)

ups. hab ich überlesen. Danke.


----------



## a.nienie (20. Oktober 2015)

vagabond als schöne alternative zu den aktuellen salsas... joa...


----------



## Bonpensiero (20. Oktober 2015)

Der Preis für den Vagabond-Rahmen wird bei etwa 470 Euronen liegen.


----------



## shibby68 (20. Oktober 2015)

preis finde ich recht fair muss ich sagen. 
schönes ding. ne ssp option ohne kettenspanner wäre noch stark gewesen.


----------



## kuwahara (20. Oktober 2015)

Bonpensiero schrieb:


> Rahmenkit des Vagabond von Genesis. Gefällt mir besser als die blaue Variante.



hat das blaue nicht eine andere Gabelkrone?


----------



## Bonpensiero (20. Oktober 2015)

Bei beiden FSA Orbit DL No.1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuwahara (20. Oktober 2015)

Bonpensiero schrieb:


> Bei beiden FSA Orbit DL No.1.


Gabelkrone ≠ Steuersatz


----------



## Bonpensiero (20. Oktober 2015)

Wo du natürlich recht hast. Mal wieder blinder Aktionismus!
Aber anders sieht sie doch nicht aus:


----------



## kuwahara (20. Oktober 2015)

stimmt, auf dem Bild nicht...auf dem von flowinflo schon
wenn ich nicht schon eine ähnliches hätte...schaut aber gut aus!


----------



## Plattenwegcross (21. Oktober 2015)

randinneur schrieb:


> Surly bringt einen 2.5er Reifen für 26" raus. Für die Trollfahrer vielleicht interssant? Ich lese allerdings nichts über die minimale Felgenbreite. Was ist da empfehlenswert?
> 
> Die neuen Gepäckträger find ich auch spannend, wenn auch ziemlich teuer: hier.


Hmm, die Mäntel finde ich interessant ... leider keine Infos zum Gewicht ... ich tippe mal auf ~1kg?

@ Bonpensiero, kuwahara: Das Modell mit der gemufften Gabel war wohl nur eine erste Version ... schade


----------



## Deleted 318916 (26. Oktober 2015)

.


----------



## BigJohn (27. Oktober 2015)

Da bekommt man ja schon maßrahmen


----------



## randinneur (8. November 2015)

Mit dem Velo Orange Pass Hunter hab ich schon ewig geliebäugelt. Jetzt gibts das Ding mit Disc und Reifenfreiheit bis 38mm. I'm deeply in love... Bin gespannt auf die ersten Aufbauten.


----------



## Bonpensiero (16. November 2015)

So, die Jungs von Genesis haben auch endlich ihre Webseite aktualisiert und die 2016er-Modelle jetzt ordentlich gelistet! Wurde ja auch Zeit!

http://www.genesisbikes.co.uk/bikes



Bonpensiero schrieb:


> Rahmenkit des Vagabond von Genesis. Gefällt mir besser als die blaue Variante.


----------



## nightwolf (3. Dezember 2015)

So, mein Inbred ist jetzt fertig 
(bis auf ggf. ein paar Kleinigkeiten)









Ausstattung Alfine Laufraeder und SLX Bremsanlage, b+m Lampenkram, Tubus Gepaecktraeger, alles in allem also voellig unspektakulaer  

Am ausgefallensten vll noch die FSA F. Gimondi Kurbel, die mit einer 127mm Innenlagerwelle 'passend gemacht' werden musste  - 39er Blatt innen und ein entzahntes runtergenudeltes 43er aussen als 'Hosenschutzring'


----------



## shibby68 (3. Dezember 2015)

sehr sinnvolle kiste. gefällt mir gut und bin immer wieder begeistert wie wandlungsfähig das inbred ist. hat bei mir auch schon einige aus- umbaustufen durchleben dürfen/müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (3. Dezember 2015)

BTW es ist ein 26er in der SSP-Version, aber das habt Ihr sicher alle gleich erkannt 
Ich hab eine Alfine 8er drin. Je nachdem, ob das Inbred auch mal als Reiserad herhalten wird muessen, waere eine Umruestung auf 11er oder Rohloff denkbar _(die Rohloff koennte ich aus dem MTB nehmen)_.

Aktuell ist das Inbred als 'besseres Alltagsrad' im Ba-Wue-Arbeits-Exil gedacht. Das bisherige Alltagsrad wird Reserve und 'Parkplatz-Stehlass-Rad', wenn ich uebers WE heimfahre. Es musste die Alfine 8er 'hergeben' und wurde mit seiner alten Dreigangnabe wieder aufgebaut.

Mir ist da irgendwie wohler, wenn ich zwei alltagstaugliche Raeder habe. Die Leute sagen ja immer, man sei 'aufs Auto angewiesen', wenn man da auf dem Land draussen wohnt - die Wahrheit ist, man ist auf das *Fahrrad *angewiesen (da schafft man die Distanzen genauso, eliminiert aber Staurisiko und Benzinkosten). _Und auf Internet-Versandhandel_ 


Ich bin ja an sich kein Freund der nach hinten offenen Gabelenden, aber hier habe ich 'umgedacht'. Da sich beim 'gelben Rad' staendig irgendwelche Baumzapfen und sonstige Biomasse zwischen Reifen und festem Schutzblech einklemmte, habe ich mir ueberlegt, es mit Steckblechen gut sein zu lassen.
Dann steht wiederum nix im Weg, wenn man das HR nach hinten rausnehmen muss. _Ausserdem sollte mit Marathon Mondial Schlappen (55-559) kein Plattfuss passieren und somit die HR-Demontagen eine seltene Angelegenheit bleiben_.


----------



## BigJohn (4. Dezember 2015)

Die Gabel in Wagenfarbe würde sich sicher noch besser machen


----------



## nightwolf (4. Dezember 2015)

Ist halt eine separat gekaufte Ersatzteilgabel. Andererseits hat das ganze Rad eine gewisse 'schwarz und weiss' Ausstattungslinie, find ich eigentlich ganz nett - allerdings habe ich auf die Optik nicht wirklich geachtet


----------



## randinneur (14. Januar 2016)

Kann mir mal jemand erklären, was dagegen spräche, ein Surly ECR mit normalen 29er (z.B 29x2.0) Laufrädern zu fahren? Die Innenlagerhöhe ist recht niedrig (BB-Drop 80mm). Mit welchen Einschränkungen müsste man noch rechnen?


----------



## BigJohn (15. Januar 2016)

Warum überhaupt? Soll das ganze nur vorläufig sein? Ansonsten gut es ja auch ein Ogre oder Karate Monkey


----------



## elster (15. Januar 2016)

@nightwolf : hab grad die Fotos von Deinem One-One mit der Alfine entdeckt. Sag bitte, wie hast die Drehmometabstützung in den horizontalen Ausfallenden gelöst? Mit den farbigen Shimano-Scheiben? Danke im voraus für die Antwort!


----------



## randinneur (15. Januar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Warum überhaupt? Soll das ganze nur vorläufig sein? Ansonsten gut es ja auch ein Ogre oder Karate Monkey



Die Frage ist, ob der Einsatzzweck mit der Geo vorgegeben ist, oder ob man das Ding auch als Tourenbike für Asphalt mit z.B. breiten Marathons fahren lässt. Mir gefällt der Rahmen einfach besser, als der Ogre. Die dicken Schlappen wären dann eine nette "Zusatz-Option".


----------



## BigJohn (15. Januar 2016)

Naja der BB-Drop ist wegen den großen Rädern schon sehr groß. Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie sich das bei Rennrädern verhält, aber für vorteilhaft halte ich das nicht. Die Geo geht sonst auch recht deutlich in Richtung Mountainbike. Schutzbleche kannst du bei der Reifenfreiheit sehr wahrscheinlich auch vergessen bzw wird das sehr bescheiden aussehen. Und lang ist die Fahre natürlich auch.


----------



## nightwolf (15. Januar 2016)

elster schrieb:


> @nightwolf : hab grad die Fotos von Deinem One-One mit der Alfine entdeckt. Sag bitte, wie hast die Drehmometabstützung in den horizontalen Ausfallenden gelöst? Mit den farbigen Shimano-Scheiben? Danke im voraus für die Antwort!


Hi - Ja, genau so. Es gibt da verschiedenfarbige Scheiben.
Bei dem Bahngabelende (nach hinten offen) des Inbred SSP brauchst Du *Weiss und Silber*.
http://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/shimano-sicherungsscheiben-253876/aid:253878
Horizontales Ausfallende bedeutet: Nach vorne offen. Das ist was anderes (Schwarz und grau). Also nicht verwechseln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (15. Januar 2016)

Kleine Hilfe:


----------



## nightwolf (16. Januar 2016)

Die Tabelle finde ich ja fast eher verwirrend  

Senkrecht = Gruen / Blau
Horizontal = Schwarz / Grau oder Gelb / Braun

Bahngabelende = Silber / Weiss
Jetzt muss man nur noch wissen, dass horizontal nach vorne offen ist und in der MTB-Welt de facto nicht vorkommt. 
Viele nennen das Bahngabelende 'horizontales Ausfallende', aber das ist halt falsch


----------



## randinneur (18. Januar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Naja der BB-Drop ist wegen den großen Rädern schon sehr groß. Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie sich das bei Rennrädern verhält, aber für vorteilhaft halte ich das nicht. Die Geo geht sonst auch recht deutlich in Richtung Mountainbike. Schutzbleche kannst du bei der Reifenfreiheit sehr wahrscheinlich auch vergessen bzw wird das sehr bescheiden aussehen. Und lang ist die Fahre natürlich auch.



Hat sich schon erledigt. Schon bei 2.4er Reifen ist das Innenlager offenbar so niedrig, dass es im Gelände keinen Spaß mehr macht. Auch finde ich die Auswahl an ernsthaft breiten 29er Trekkingeifen ziemlich beschränkt. Ich bleib bei meinem Troll.


----------



## BigJohn (18. Januar 2016)

randinneur schrieb:


> Hat sich schon erledigt. Schon bei 2.4er Reifen ist das Innenlager offenbar so niedrig, dass es im Gelände keinen Spaß mehr macht. Auch finde ich die Auswahl an ernsthaft breiten 29er Trekkingeifen ziemlich beschränkt. Ich bleib bei meinem Troll.


Also 29er kann auch dein Troll. Breite und interessante Reifen muss man in der Tat etwas suchen. Da bieten sich schwach profilierte mtb Reifen an.


----------



## pesawa (19. Februar 2016)

Neuzugang wird morgen ausgeführt. Schaft wird noch gekürzt.


----------



## Americanpittbul (12. März 2016)

Super Räder hier. Habe im Moment noch ein Scott Sub 30 als Lasten/Stadtesel, wo mir aber der Rahmen zu groß ist. Möchte evtl demnächst auf Stahl und Dropbar umrüsten. Welchen günstigen Rahmen könntet ihr empfehlen? Noch fahre ich 28", überlege aber auf 29" und max 2,1 zu gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pesawa (12. März 2016)

Was ist für dich günstig?


----------



## pefro (12. März 2016)

Was verstehst Du denn unter "günstig" ?

Edit:  doppelt hält besser.


----------



## Americanpittbul (12. März 2016)

Hab an so OnOne Preise gedacht. Salsa Fargo ist ein traum Rahmen aber der Preis...


----------



## rasumichin (13. März 2016)

Also guenstiger oder  in der gleichen Preisklasse wie On One ist schwierig (wobei du da bei vielen Rahmen eine Gabel dazukaufen musst), ab und an findet man guenstige Surlys vergangener Jahrgaenge.
PlanetX hast du ja vermutlich gesehen. Die Poison Rahmen sind preislich auch meist gut


----------



## pefro (13. März 2016)

:


Americanpittbul schrieb:


> Hab an so OnOne Preise gedacht. Salsa Fargo ist ein traum Rahmen aber der Preis...



Und was bitte sind "on one Preise" ?  

Der onOne Gravel Rahmen kostet doch 1500€ wenn ich mich recht entsinne...


----------



## Deleted 225700 (13. März 2016)

Das Pickenflick schon (Titanrahmen mit Carbongabel), ein Kaffenback 2 Rahmenset kriegt man von OnOne oder Planet X (gleiche Firma) für um die 200,-- € (passen aber nicht so dicke Pellen rein wie beim alten Kaffenback, wurde glaub in diesem Fred schon thematisiert).


----------



## Americanpittbul (13. März 2016)

pefro schrieb:


> :
> Und was bitte sind "on one Preise" ?


So in dem Bereich 250€ (Inbred, Kaffenback)
Ja genau beim Kaffenback sind nur 700x35 möglich. Wonach muss man denn besonders achten, wenn man Dropbars fahren möchte? (komme aus dem Mtb Bereich).


----------



## BigJohn (13. März 2016)

Ein langes Steuerrohr und eher kurzes Oberrohr. Das inbred hat keins von beidem.


----------



## pefro (13. März 2016)

Americanpittbul schrieb:


> So in dem Bereich 250€ (Inbred, Kaffenback)
> Ja genau beim Kaffenback sind nur 700x35 möglich. Wonach muss man denn besonders achten, wenn man Dropbars fahren möchte? (komme aus dem Mtb Bereich).



In dem Preisbereich kenne ich da nichts. Das günstigste Set das ich kenne ist das Genesis Vagabond für 350 GBP.


----------



## nightwolf (14. März 2016)

Americanpittbul schrieb:


> So in dem Bereich 250€ (Inbred, Kaffenback)
> Ja genau beim Kaffenback sind nur 700x35 möglich.


35 ist schon optimistisch. Wenn sie schmal ausfallen halt, ja, dann grad noch.


Americanpittbul schrieb:


> Wonach muss man denn besonders achten, wenn man Dropbars fahren möchte? (komme aus dem Mtb Bereich).


Man braucht ein normal langes/kurzes Steuerrohr und ein normal langes/kurzes Oberrohr. Das Inbred hat nur ersteres. Das Oberrohr ist MTB-typisch deutlich ueberlang. Da kommt man nur mit einem sehr kurzen Vorbau und MTB-Lenker zurande; mit einem Dropbar, der ja selber noch weiter nach vorne baut, gehts gar nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Americanpittbul (15. März 2016)

Danke dann schaue ich mich mal um.


----------



## hagebuttensepp (13. April 2016)

pesawa schrieb:


> Neuzugang wird morgen ausgeführt. Schaft wird noch gekürzt.


feine sache, das! passen in den small rahmen eigentlich noch 2 flaschen? fällt das ding echt so "hoch" aus? salsa empfiehlt ja anscheinend bis 175 oder was den kleenen


----------



## pesawa (14. April 2016)

hagebuttensepp schrieb:


> feine sache, das! passen in den small rahmen eigentlich noch 2 flaschen? fällt das ding echt so "hoch" aus? salsa empfiehlt ja anscheinend bis 175 oder was den kleenen



Danke hage. Fährt sich prima. 2 Flaschen habe ich nicht probiert. Habe immer die Rahmentasche dran und am Lenker/Vorbau habe ich 1/2 Taschen für Getränke.

Ja. Fällt hoch aus. Finde aber die Griffmöglichkeiten sehr praktisch und variabel. Im Obergriff ist alles sehr entspannt und aufrecht. An den Hörnchen fahrend entspricht die Position in etwa meiner Position auf einem "entspannten" Renner. An den Bremshebeln kann man eine Zeit sehr gut fahren, bspw auf Trails. Wenn es lange steil bergab geht, da muss man sich und seinen Nacken schon gewöhnen.

Der Rahmen ist Größe S und ich bin 1,68 m. Habe M mal getestet mit nem Woodchipper Lenker. Fand das aber weniger passend.

/p


----------



## a.nienie (14. April 2016)

in den M passt eine 750ml camelback podium am sitzrohr noch gerade so...


----------



## huhue (23. April 2016)

Hey leute,

bei mir wird die Surly Sammlung demnächst erweitert.

Es soll ein Troll werden in der aktuellen Bonbon türkis Farbe "Steve's Pants Blue" 






 Quelle: Surly

Dazu jetzt mal 'ne Frage, Ich bin als Altmetall Fahrer bis jetzt Maximal 9-Fach Kette gefahren. Bekommt mann da noch mehr in den Hinterbau?
Vor allem wenn dafür der rechte Nabenflansch richtung Nabenmitte wandert wäre das eher nicht so meins, da ich mit über 100kg lebendgewicht dann doch eher Heavy bin. Und Laufradstabilität essentiell ist.

Ansonsten, weis jemand ob sich bei den Neuen Schaltwerken was an der Geometrie geändert hat? Will heissen, kann mann moderne Schaltwerke mit alten schaltern nutzen, solange die Kasette zum Schalter passt?


----------



## Deleted 73169 (24. April 2016)

Zur Kompatibilität 9/10-fach siehe z.B. hier:
http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Schaltwerks-Typen.htm

Bei Shimano passt 10/11-fach auf 9-fach Naben, also auch keine Erhöhung der Nabenbreite. 10/11-f. Schaltwerke passen wohl nicht zu alten Schalthebeln. Bei der Mischung von RR und MTB-Teilen schauts wieder anders aus.

Hier gibt´s eine tab. Übersicht:
http://www.velomobilforum.de/wiki/d...ngen:schaltungskompatibilitaet_9-fach_10-fach


----------



## Speedskater (24. April 2016)

Bei mir gab es letztens auch ein neues Radl, ist noch nicht ganz fertig.
Hier auf dem Weg von der Arbeit nachhause.



Und hier geht es zum Aufbauthread  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/projekt-2016.784864/page-5

Bei der Rohloff Nabe sind die Nabenflansche symetrich je 30mm von der Nabenmitte entfernt, das ergibt dann ein stabiles Laufrad. Und über 9-fach, 10/11-fach Schaltwerk, Schalthebel und Kassette muss man sich keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## huhue (24. April 2016)

u40__ schrieb:


> Zur Kompatibilität 9/10-fach siehe z.B. hier:
> http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Schaltwerks-Typen.htm
> 
> Bei Shimano passt 10/11-fach auf 9-fach Naben, also auch keine Erhöhung der Nabenbreite. 10/11-f. Schaltwerke passen wohl nicht zu alten Schalthebeln. Bei der Mischung von RR und MTB-Teilen schauts wieder anders aus.
> ...



Shit das macht es nicht einfacher.
Ich könnte erstmal die Komponenten von einem Meiner MTB's übernehemen, allerdings sind das alles 8-fach XTR sachen aus den '90ern.
Wenn ich dann den Antrieb upgraden will, muss ich also Hinterrad Schalthebel Schaltwerk Neu machen...

Vom Einsatzbereich würde vermutlich auch 1x9 reichen, ist ja eher flach hier, und das Rad ist eher für familientouren gedacht. Wobei wenn ich dann den Packesel mache, wären die tiefen Gänge sicherlich nicht schlecht.


----------



## huhue (24. April 2016)

Mal wieder die Antwort bei Sheldon Brown gefunden.
Also bis 10 fach geht auf jeden Fall auch auf 8-fach Naben. Also kein Problem irgendwann mal auf 2x10 nachzurüsten, und erstmal mit 3x8 aufzubauen.

Neues Zeug zu kaufen, solange das alte nicht verbraucht ist, macht ja auch keinen Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (26. April 2016)

huhue schrieb:


> (...) Neues Zeug zu kaufen, solange das alte nicht verbraucht ist, macht ja auch keinen Sinn.


Aber es ergibt auch ueberhaupt keinen Sinn, nach hinten offene Bahngabelenden mit Kettenschaltung zu kombinieren


----------



## huhue (26. April 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Aber es ergibt auch ueberhaupt keinen Sinn, nach hinten offene Bahngabelenden mit Kettenschaltung zu kombinieren



Ich schreibe meinen Salm zu Deiner bemerkung nicht nochmal... Klickst Du Hier

Nix für ungut, aber ich weis genau was ich tue!


----------



## Bonpensiero (10. Mai 2016)

Erste Bilder vom 2017er Kona Sutra Ltd.:





Neue Farbe, sonst alles wie gehabt.


----------



## Boa-P (10. Mai 2016)

Hallöchen,
derzeit bin ich auf meinem Canyon Inflite 8.0 (2015) unterwegs. Ich hab mit dem Rad ne Menge Spaß und fahre damit so gut wie überall. In letzter Zeit allerdings werden die Touren immer länger und ich würde gerne mehr Gepäck mitnehmen. Eine Satteltasche mit 14L von Revelation Design nenn ich schon mein Eigen. Diese reicht aber nicht immer, daher kam in letzter Zeit der Rucksack dazu. Führt dann allerdings zu nassen Rücken.
Daher habe ich mir gedacht, die Down Under HD Halterung von Salsa ans Rad zu montieren. Dazu brauche ich allerdings eine neue Gabel und stehe da ein wenig ratlos da. In die engere Wahl würde ich die Salsa Firestarter Fork und Vaya Road Fork nehmen. Passt das? Oder habt Ihr noch andere Tipps und Tricks?

Einsatz wäre dann: Asphalt, Wald, Forstwege, Feldwege. Eigentlich alles was man mit einem 40x700c Reifen fahren kann.

Edit: Zudem kommt wahrscheinlich noch ein H-Bar ans Rad.


----------



## pefro (10. Mai 2016)

Welche Einbahhöhe brauchst Du denn?

Die Firestarter hat um die 480mm, würde ich jetzt mal als deutlich zu viel schätzen fürs Inflite.


----------



## BigJohn (10. Mai 2016)

Du könntest es auch erst mal mit einer Rahmentasche versuchen. Lenkertaschen vertragen sich vermutlich nicht besonders mit nem Dropbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (10. Mai 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Du könntest es auch erst mal mit einer Rahmentasche versuchen.


Auf welche Frage ist das eine Antwort?? Wieder mal Threads verwechselt? 
_Die 'Zitat' Funktion scheint Dir ja grundsaetzlich unbekannt zu sein  _


BigJohn schrieb:


> Lenkertaschen vertragen sich vermutlich nicht besonders mit nem Dropbar.


Das ist wieder mal eine echte BigJohn-Antwort von der Qualitaet: Stimmt genau gar nicht 
Lenkertaschen sind eigentlich das klassische Transportmittel auf Raedern mit Dropbar.


----------



## BigJohn (10. Mai 2016)

Siehe oben. Anstatt Gabel+Lowrider+Taschen einfach ne Rahmentasche. Zusammenhänge solltest du schon erkennen, wenn du dich so aufplusterst.


----------



## Boa-P (10. Mai 2016)

pefro schrieb:


> Welche Einbahhöhe brauchst Du denn?
> 
> Die Firestarter hat um die 480mm, würde ich jetzt mal als deutlich zu viel schätzen fürs Inflite.


Nabend, 
jap hab gerade mal nachgemessen, wären eher so 400mm. Somit wäre von Salsa nur die Vaya Road Fork oder von Surly die 
Disc Trucker Fork. Rahmentasche habe ich auch schon überlegt, aber da ich die Tour auch immer zur und von der Arbeit habe, müssen die Taschen schnell abnehmbar sein.


----------



## pefro (10. Mai 2016)

@Boa-P 

Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden, aber an nem Bike wie dem inflite eine Disc Trucker Gabel?

Suche mal hier im Trekking Forum. Vor paar Wochen hat jemand auch nach ner Carbon Gabel mit Lowrider Ösen gesucht - würde vielleicht besser passen.


----------



## Boa-P (10. Mai 2016)

@pefro
Okay werd ich machen, hört sich gut an. Wegen der Optik alleine schon nen Versuch wert 

Hab es leider nicht finden können. 
@pefro hast du noch im Kopf ob es da eine Lösung gab und eine Gabel gefunden wurde? Ich hab jetzt mal generell im Netz gesucht. Ist bisher ziemlich ernüchternd.


----------



## a.nienie (11. Mai 2016)

Die surly disc trucker verträgt bis 2.0 reifen sofern wenig stollen. Ist aber ein ziemlicher brocken, dafür relativ steif.


----------



## pefro (11. Mai 2016)

@Boa-P: Nein habs nicht weiter verfolgt.


----------



## Boa-P (11. Mai 2016)

was ich mich gerade noch frage:
Das sind alles 1 1/8 Gabeln. Das man da mit Reduzierhülsen arbeitet ist soweit klar, oder gibts Steuersätze die das integriert haben? Aber Merkwürdig wird das aussehen, wenn das Steuerrohr um einiges größer ist als die Gabel. 
Kennt einer vllt eine LowRider Halterung die an der Schutzbleckaufnahme oben und an der Achse aufgenommen wird? Das würde das Problem mit einer passenden Gabel lösen. 
Leider geht bei dem Inflite hinten kein Gepäckträger ran, dann würde das alles hinfällig sein.


----------



## BigJohn (11. Mai 2016)

Boa-P schrieb:


> Kennt einer vllt eine LowRider Halterung die an der Schutzbleckaufnahme oben und an der Achse aufgenommen wird? Das würde das Problem mit einer passenden Gabel lösen.
> Leider geht bei dem Inflite hinten kein Gepäckträger ran, dann würde das alles hinfällig sein.


Die Gabel vom Inflite ist leider sehr speziell. Theoretisch gibts von Tubus Schellen für fehlende Lowriderösen, aber die vertragen sich nicht mit Carbon. Vielleicht findest du ein schlankes Porteur-Rack.


----------



## kuwahara (11. Mai 2016)

Boa-P schrieb:


> was ich mich gerade noch frage:
> Das sind alles 1 1/8 Gabeln. Das man da mit Reduzierhülsen arbeitet ist soweit klar, oder gibts Steuersätze die das integriert haben? Aber Merkwürdig wird das aussehen, wenn das Steuerrohr um einiges größer ist als die Gabel.
> Kennt einer vllt eine LowRider Halterung die an der Schutzbleckaufnahme oben und an der Achse aufgenommen wird? Das würde das Problem mit einer passenden Gabel lösen.
> Leider geht bei dem Inflite hinten kein Gepäckträger ran, dann würde das alles hinfällig sein.


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-inflite-al.653642/page-7


An die Ösen für Schutzblech würde ich keinen lowrider montieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boa-P (11. Mai 2016)

@kuwahara  man sollte tatsächlich nochmal in sich gehen bevor man schreibt. Hab ja schon selbst in dem Thread geschrieben und den Tubus Evo Fly ausprobiert damaliger Zeit. Habe es leider ohne die dort verbauten Adapter nicht geschafft den Träger zu montieren. 
Ich seh schon das es ein wenig sehr kompliziert gerade wird. Unter Umständen das Radel einfach austauschen  
Ich schau mir das nochmal mit den Gabel an. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es auf dem Markt keine Gabel geben soll die erstens und u.U. 1 1/2 Schaft hat und zweitens Lowrider Ösen. Kann ja eigentlich nicht so schwer sein. 

Bis hier hin schon mal vielen Dank für die Unterstützung und Tipps!


----------



## kuwahara (11. Mai 2016)

Boa-P schrieb:


> @kuwahara  man sollte tatsächlich nochmal in sich gehen bevor man schreibt. Hab ja schon selbst in dem Thread geschrieben und den Tubus Evo Fly ausprobiert damaliger Zeit. Habe es leider ohne die dort verbauten Adapter nicht geschafft den Träger zu montieren.
> Ich seh schon das es ein wenig sehr kompliziert gerade wird. Unter Umständen das Radel einfach austauschen
> Ich schau mir das nochmal mit den Gabel an. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es auf dem Markt keine Gabel geben soll die erstens und u.U. 1 1/2 Schaft hat und zweitens Lowrider Ösen. Kann ja eigentlich nicht so schwer sein.
> 
> Bis hier hin schon mal vielen Dank für die Unterstützung und Tipps!


Das kommt davon wenn man ein Problem in mehreren Threads postet...


Übrigens: logischerweise geht es NUR mit den dort verbauten Adaptern.


----------



## rasumichin (30. Mai 2016)

Nach Bergtroll mit Federgabel und Tourentroll mit Alfine ist ein Stadttroll daraus geworden.


----------



## randinneur (30. Mai 2016)

rasumichin schrieb:


> Nach Bergtroll mit Federgabel und Tourentroll mit Alfine ist ein Stadttroll daraus geworden.




Schick! Mit 700c? Was macht die Reifenfreiheit bei den Kettenstreben? Wieviel kommt das Tretlager höher?


----------



## rasumichin (30. Mai 2016)

Hatte vorher zwar 26" aber voluminöse 2,35" Bereifung, hab nicht das Gefühl das das Tretlager deutlich höher wäre. Reifenfreiheit ist kein Promlem. Fährt sich jedenfalls spritziger als mit den schweren Alfine Laufrädern und NaDy


----------



## krull (30. Mai 2016)

Taschen genäht, Lenker getauscht, Porteur Rack runter und schon wird aus dem Stadtrad ein Reiserad.

Vorher:




Nachher:












Jetzt wieder im Stadtrad-Setup (Umbau geht in unter 15min).


----------



## DerBergschreck (2. Juni 2016)

Warum baust du denn jedesmal den Lenker um? Mit Rennlenker kann man doch auch in der Stadt fahren.


----------



## shibby68 (2. Juni 2016)

Weil ers kann


----------



## krull (3. Juni 2016)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Warum baust du denn jedesmal den Lenker um? Mit Rennlenker kann man doch auch in der Stadt fahren.



Ich fahr in der Stadt wesentlich lieber mit MTB Lenker. Da kann man/ich einfach aggressiver fahren und besser bremsen. Danke Rahmenschalthebeln geht der Umbau aber relativ flott (sub 15min) und oft baue ich ja nicht um. Das Thema ist jetzt aber eh hinfällig, weil ich mir jetzt gleich ein neues Radl für die Überlandfahrten abholen werde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (12. Juni 2016)

krull schrieb:


> Ich fahr in der Stadt wesentlich lieber mit MTB Lenker. Da kann man/ich einfach aggressiver fahren und besser bremsen. Danke Rahmenschalthebeln geht der Umbau aber relativ flott (sub 15min) und oft baue ich ja nicht um. Das Thema ist jetzt aber eh hinfällig, weil ich mir jetzt gleich ein neues Radl für die Überlandfahrten abholen werde



Zeigen, zeigen! 

In der Stadt aggressiv zu fahren, habe ich mir abgewöhnt. Metallteile am Körper tun immer so weh.


----------



## Speedskater (12. Juni 2016)

Mit meinem neuen Radl habe ich mir ganz abgewöhnt aggressiv zu fahren.
Jetzt mit B+ Bereifung.


----------



## nadine09 (12. Juni 2016)

Heute eine schöne Runde gedreht. Die neuen Schlappen und der jetzt deutlich schmalere Lenker passen perfekt.


----------



## nightwolf (12. Juni 2016)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> (...) In der Stadt aggressiv zu fahren, habe ich mir abgewöhnt. (...)


OT, aber: Leider *macht* Stadtfahren aggressiv. Ich versuche es deshalb *grundsaetzlich* zu vermeiden 

Vor ein paar Wochen hab ich an der Supermarktkasse ein paar Jugendliche getroffen, einer hat mich etwas mitleidsvoll angesprochen:
_Radfahren in Pforzheim ist doch Kacke, oder?_
Sag ich: Ja, ich fahr aber nur den Enzuferweg. Ueber den komme ich ohne Ampeln aus meinem Buerodorf durch die ganze Stadt. Und was ich von da aus erreichen kann _(z. B. Kaufland oder meine Hausbank)_, ist OK - Woanders fahr ich gar nicht erst hin.

Gestern hatte ich _(hier, im Familienstaedtchen)_ absolut Null Bock wegen eines Werkzeugs mit der Stadtschlampe zum OBI zu fahren. Da kommt ja dann noch dazu, dass die das am Ende gar nicht haben, wenn es dumm laeuft, oder dass es ziemlich teuer ist.
Hab das Trum bei Ebay bestellt und bin spaeter noch eine Runde mit dem Zoni-MTB im Wald gefahren ...


----------



## randinneur (12. Juni 2016)

Heute mal den Test mit ordentlich Frontgepäck gemacht. Ist ja grad so angesagt Weniger träge, als angenommen. Hat auf jeden Fall was für sich. Allerdings wirds wohl bei mir wieder hinten landen...  Die Vorteile überwiegen doch: schnelleres Lenkverhalten, Hochziehen bei Bordsteinkanten o.ä. etc.


----------



## nightwolf (12. Juni 2016)

randinneur schrieb:


> Heute mal den Test mit ordentlich Frontgepäck gemacht. Ist ja grad so angesagt  (...)


Dieses Foto entstand im Jahre 1990 - Mein Rad ist das *Hintere*:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krull (13. Juni 2016)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Zeigen, zeigen!
> 
> In der Stadt aggressiv zu fahren, habe ich mir abgewöhnt. Metallteile am Körper tun immer so weh.



Naja mit aggressiv meine ich auhc nicht, dass ich rumschreibe und schimpfe sondern eher enge Kurven schnell fahren, springen etc. 

Mein neuer Vieleskönner (Gebrauchtkauf, ich hab nur den Sattel und die Reifen getauscht). Passt jetzt vielleicht nicht 100%ig hier rein, aber du hast es dir gewünscht. Damit gehts im Juli für 2Wochen nach Kroatien.




Die Handlebarbag ich bereits fertig genäht, die Framebag muss ich noch machen.


----------



## ONE78 (14. Juni 2016)

welche reifen sind das?


----------



## Bonpensiero (14. Juni 2016)

Compass. Vermutlich der Bon Jon Pass, wenn ich meinen noch müden Augen trauen kann?


----------



## krull (14. Juni 2016)

Bonpensiero schrieb:


> Compass. Vermutlich der Bon Jon Pass, wenn ich meinen noch müden Augen trauen kann?



Ziemlich gute Augen  Sind Compass Bon Jon extra legere.


----------



## Bonpensiero (14. Juni 2016)

Schickes Rad. Bist du mit den Reifen zufrieden? Der Preis ist ja nicht ohne.


----------



## krull (14. Juni 2016)

Bonpensiero schrieb:


> Schickes Rad. Bist du mit den Reifen zufrieden? Der Preis ist ja nicht ohne.



Bisher schon, ich habe aber in der Klasse quasi keinen Vergleich und bin erst eine Tour gefahren. Die Tour ging dafür über sämtliche Untergründe bis zu Waldabfahrten:








Sie wiegen tatsächlich 300g und sind auf meinen recht schmalen Felgen mittlerweile 36-37mm breit (haben sich etwas geweitet). Tubeless montieren hat gut geklappt und sie haben auch ohne Milch einigermaßen Luft gehalten. Latexflecken sieht man auch keine.


----------



## Udu (18. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
ich weiss jetzt nicht genau ob ich hier im richtigen Thread bin.
Ich könnte ein surly Karate Monkey günstig bekommen und würde diesen gerne als "Universalbike" einsetzen.
Leider ist dieser als Singelspeeder aufgebaut.
Meine Frage wäre jetzt:
Ich würde den gerne auf Schaltung umrüsten. Benötige ich hierfür eine andere Hinterradnabe, oder kann ich da einfach nen Freilauf und und ein Ritzelpaket draufpacken? Natürlich mit entsprechender Kurbel und Shifter ect.
Danke schonmal für eure Antworten!


----------



## Deleted 73169 (18. Juni 2016)

Das kommt darauf an, welche Hinterradnabe verbaut ist. Es gibt reine Singlespeed-Naben, die Du nicht auf 9/10/11-fach umbauen kannst. Es kann aber genauso gut eine "normale" Kassetten-Nabe verbaut sein - bei der wäre der Umbau kein Problem.


----------



## Udu (18. Juni 2016)

Danke schonmal.
verbaut ist diese Nabe:

Shimano Deore M525 , 32-Loch. Disc.


----------



## BigJohn (18. Juni 2016)

Udu schrieb:


> Danke schonmal.
> verbaut ist diese Nabe:
> 
> Shimano Deore M525 , 32-Loch. Disc.


Kannst du problemlos umbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udu (18. Juni 2016)

Danke!


----------



## randinneur (10. Juli 2016)

Was haltet Ihr davon?

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1616617044/the-lift-cargo-bike

Die erste Kickstartergeschichte, die mein ernsthaftes Interesse auf sich zieht.


----------



## nightwolf (10. Juli 2016)

Klingt erstmal interessant. Fuer die Bremse hat er aber irgendwas vorinstalliert; im Montagevideo pfriemelt er da nur irgendwo kurz rum, das allein kann es in echt nicht sein


----------



## Rommos (10. Juli 2016)

Ist echt interessant - Bremse ist ja eine seilzugbetätigte Disc (160mm find ich da jetzt etwas klein...). Wird wohl über so einen Adapter eingehängt, erfordert natürlich entsprechendes Equipment am Ausgangsrad.

Letztendlich wäre es wohl sinnvoll, doch ein Bike fest damit aufzubauen und mit hydr. Disc auszurüsten...

Und dann ist der Weg zu einem Bullit- oder Omnium-Rahmenset nicht mehr weit....


----------



## nightwolf (10. Juli 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> (...) Letztendlich wäre es wohl sinnvoll, doch ein Bike fest damit aufzubauen und mit hydr. Disc auszurüsten... (...)


Gute Idee, da opfert man dann die aelteste Kiste und in der Folge muss *dafuer* natuerlich neuer und hochwertiger Ersatz beschafft werden!!


----------



## randinneur (10. Juli 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> nd dann ist der Weg zu einem Bullit- oder Omnium-Rahmenset nicht mehr weit....



Ich bin zunehmend ein Freund davon, den Fuhrpark so klein wie nötig und so flexibel wie möglich zu halten. Das wäre eine Variante, die dem entgegenkommt. Den Preis finde ich attraktiv, sollte das Ganze gut durchdacht und haltbar sein. 

Das mit dem Minuten-Umbau halte ich auch für ein Gerücht.


----------



## nightwolf (10. Juli 2016)

randinneur schrieb:


> Ich bin zunehmend ein Freund davon, den Fuhrpark so klein wie nötig und so flexibel wie möglich zu halten.  (...)


Das ist natuerlich ein Punkt. Gerade so ein Lastenrad verbraucht ganz alleine einen Haufen Stellplatz in Keller / Hof / ...


randinneur schrieb:


> Das mit dem Minuten-Umbau halte ich auch für ein Gerücht.


Da muss _zumindest_ an der Bremse irgendwas vorbereitet sein. Aber auch an den anderen Schnittstellen habe ich Zweifel. Unter dem Tretlager zum Beispiel ... Ich habe Probleme, mir vorzustellen, dass das bei jedem Modell so mir-nichts-dir-nichts sofort passt. 
_Das waere jetzt echt das erste Mal  _


----------



## talybont (14. Juli 2016)

Gute Idee, aber ich fürchte um die Stabilität.


----------



## exto (18. Juli 2016)

Ich find's högschd inderessand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonpensiero (19. Juli 2016)

Das Soma Wolverine gibt es in kleiner Stückzahl auch in matte black.
Gefällt mir von der Optik besser als die andere Farbvariante. 






In den Startlöchern steht wohl ein neues Modell mit Carbongabel und sportlicherer Geo als beim Wolverine.
Schimpft sich Fog Cutter.


----------



## ONE78 (20. Juli 2016)

Mal wieder das steuerrohr zu kurz...


----------



## BigJohn (20. Juli 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Mal wieder das steuerrohr zu kurz...


unwesentlich


----------



## Rommos (20. Juli 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Mal wieder das steuerrohr zu kurz...





BigJohn schrieb:


> unwesentlich



...das mag für kleine Größen ja noch gehen, aber manchmal ist es schon verwunderlich, wieso das krampfhafte Festhalten am waagerechten Oberrrohr "schönere Räder" ergeben soll


----------



## nightwolf (20. Juli 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Mal wieder das steuerrohr zu kurz...


Nein - Mal wieder Lenker zu hoch. 

Kann man das vll auch mal tolerieren, dass es (immer noch  ) Leute gibt, die eine *normale* Lenkerposition haben wollen und nicht 'viel zu hoch'? 

Es gibt mehr als genug Modelle mit 'Komfortgeometrie' - Wenn einen der Spacerturm stoert, dann kann man ja so eins kaufen. 
Spacerturm draufstapeln geht naemlich sehr wohl - Was hingegen nicht geht, ist denselben wegzulassen wenn er schon 'im Rahmen drin' ist


----------



## a.nienie (20. Juli 2016)

Du meinst so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (20. Juli 2016)

Ja, da sieht man das Problem - Beim 29er und / oder Federgabelgeometrie wird es schon ohne Komfortgeometrie schwierig.


----------



## Bonpensiero (26. Juli 2016)

Von Salsa gibt es ein Update zu den 2017er-Modellen.

Vaya:



























Fargo:










Warbird:






















Cutthroat:



 



 



Ein paar Modelle scheinen günstiger zu sein, etwa das Vaya. Bei den Apothekerpreisen eine gute Tendenz.
Ansonsten sind ja einige Leckerbissen dabei! Marrakesh habe ich vergessen.


----------



## a.nienie (27. Juli 2016)

was ist denn mit dem deadwood?

edit: ok, nahezu unverändert im programm.


----------



## Deleted 318916 (27. Juli 2016)

.


----------



## Bonpensiero (27. Juli 2016)

Deadwood, El Mar, Blackborow und Colossal sind anscheinend raus. Titanrahmen ebenfalls. 

Der Rahmenpreis für das Vaya bezieht sich wahrscheinlich auf die Variante mit Carbon-Gabel. Die Gabel kommt leider nicht einzeln auf den Markt.
Der Preis für die Claris-Variante zielt sicher darauf ab, neue Käuferschichten zu generieren, die _günstige _Bikes wollen.


----------



## nightwolf (28. Juli 2016)

Bonpensiero schrieb:


> (...) Der Preis für die Claris-Variante zielt sicher darauf ab, neue Käuferschichten zu generieren, die _günstige _Bikes wollen.


Meine Tochter hat auch eine achtfach Claris Gruppe an ihrem Rad _(das Rad waere auch in verschiedenen anderen Ausstattungsvarianten erhaeltlich gewesen; ein Fuji CX vom local bike shop)_. Das Zeug funktioniert vermutlich mindestens genauso lang wie der ganze 10- und 11-fach Kram, zu einem Bruchteil der Kosten, halt um den 'Preis' einer geringeren Eisdielenreputation. 

Ich find das eine gute Vorgehensweise


----------



## a.nienie (28. Juli 2016)

hat das kona rova al ja auch verbaut. die funktioniert unauffällig...


----------



## Bonpensiero (28. Juli 2016)

Und auch das neue Rove AL ist mit der Claris bestückt.

By the way, Kona hat die 2017er auf ihrer Webseite eingestellt:

Sutra Ltd











Das reguläre Sutra:






Rove ST






Rove AL









Rove TI


----------



## a.nienie (28. Juli 2016)

das sutra ltd ist ja mal schick.


----------



## pefro (28. Juli 2016)

Hmmm, was ist denn die Story hinter dem Sutra ltd?

Erst dachte ich: Geil. Dicke Reifen. Als ich dann drauf geklickt habe, lese ich das es 45er sind? 

Schauen auf dem Foto aber sehr voluminös aus. Photoshop?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (28. Juli 2016)

pefro schrieb:


> (...) lese ich das es 45er sind?
> 
> Schauen auf dem Foto aber sehr voluminös aus. Photoshop?


Sowas taeuscht immer, wenn beides (Reifen und Felge) schwarz ist. Dann wirkt das wie 'eines'. Waere meine Analyse. 


pefro schrieb:


> (...) Erst dachte ich: Geil. Dicke Reifen (...)


Kauf Dir ein Vagabond


----------



## pefro (28. Juli 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Kauf Dir ein Vagabond



Ja, seeehr schönes Bike...


----------



## randinneur (1. August 2016)

Surly erneuert die Produktpalette für 2017:

http://bicycletimesmag.com/surly-updates-the-cross-check-troll/

http://surlybikes.com/blog/post/whats_new_with_surly_monkeys_flat_bar_cross_check_and_troll_redeux


----------



## pefro (1. August 2016)

Was ist denn mit den MDS Dropouts bei Surly passiert? Gabs da auch Probleme, oder warum werden die weder im neuen Troll noch im neuen Karate Monkey anstelle des waagrechten Mistes verbaut?


----------



## randinneur (1. August 2016)

Soo schlimm ist der waagerechte Mist gar nicht. Die Ausfaller beim Troll erlauben z.B. Rohloff+Schutzbleche+Gepäckträger. Ich denke, mit den MDS gäbs da Probleme? Wie da allerdings sämtliche Nabenbreiten reingehen sollen, ist mir schleierhaft Warum die beim KM wieder verschwunden sind auch...


----------



## pefro (1. August 2016)

Na ich mag es nicht. Zum einen kann was verrutschen, wo nichts verrutschen sollte und zum anderen ists beim Reifenflicken mit Schutzblech ein elendiges Gefrickel...

Aber eigentl. habe ich mich nur gewundert, dass die MDS Dropouts nicht in größerem Umfang eingeführt wurden, wie das ja vor ein paar Jahren angekündigt wurde.


----------



## nightwolf (2. August 2016)

pefro schrieb:


> Na ich mag es nicht. Zum einen kann was verrutschen, wo nichts verrutschen sollte und zum anderen ists beim Reifenflicken mit Schutzblech ein elendiges Gefrickel...


Richtig, ich hab bei meinem Inbred (was ganz nebenbei verglichen mit Surly obendrein laecherlich billig ist ) ja hinten nur Steckschutzblech, somit gehts. Kettenspannungsverlust gibts aber immer noch, und dann muss man wieder nachspannen. Vertikal plus Spanner wie bei meinen 90er-Jahre-Bikes sieht zwar nicht so hipp und minimalistisch aus, funktionieren tut es aber besser.

Aber es gibt beim Troll auch was richtig Positives  Man will ja nicht nur jammern 


> No longer suspension corrected





pefro schrieb:


> Aber eigentl. habe ich mich nur gewundert, dass die MDS Dropouts nicht in größerem Umfang eingeführt wurden, wie das ja vor ein paar Jahren angekündigt wurde.


MDS, BER, S21 ... Es dauert ja gern mal etwas laenger


----------



## rasumichin (2. August 2016)

Cool der neue Troll gefaellt mir mit den Ausfallern komm ich klar und die Farbe ist wieder etwas dezenter. Meiner ist schon ein wenig runtergerockt, mal sehen, vielleicht wirds mal Zeit fuer ein update


----------



## dagehtnochwas (2. August 2016)

Die Ausfaller find ich grauslich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (3. August 2016)

dagehtnochwas schrieb:


> Die Ausfaller find ich grauslich...


Solch eine Wortmeldung aus dem echten Leben fuehrt immer zu mind. zwei Seiten Shitstorm aus den Rohren der Fraktion der 'ich-nenne-das-waagrechte-Ausfallenden-mir-doch-wurscht-wie-das-in-echt-heisst-Bahngabelendenverfechter'  

Deswegen verkneif ich mir das inzwischen


----------



## µ_d (3. August 2016)

Das Problem ist nicht der Kern der Aussage, sondern das "wie". Du bist das Problem.
Beim Troll ist das Ausfallende wirklich sehr Unförmig geworden. Unabhängig von der Art.


----------



## Deer_KB1 (3. August 2016)

Hallo,
ich wollte fragen, ob im Raum Mittelfranken ein Surly Straggler besitzt und ich mal Probesitzen könnte und vielleicht ne kleine Runde drehen könnte. Ich bin 183cm und würde mich freuen.
BR Peter


----------



## rasumichin (3. August 2016)

Hier ist nochmal der Troll ganz aktuell mit lowrider und kleinen Fronttaschen bestückt


----------



## BigJohn (3. August 2016)

Gibts nen speziellen Grund warum du den Marshguard nach vorne montiert hast?


----------



## rasumichin (3. August 2016)

Ja, finde ihn so effektiver, nach hintenrum spritzt mir das Wasser ins Gesicht. Werde aber wieder Schutzbleche montieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonpensiero (3. August 2016)

Neuer LRS und Bremsen für mein Vaya.


----------



## mfux (4. August 2016)

Flats.... Endlich mal einer.


----------



## nightwolf (4. August 2016)

µ_d schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht der Kern der Aussage, sondern das "wie".


Mei, ich bin halt nicht der Schoenfaerber. Eher einer, der Murks offen als solchen bezeichnet  


µ_d schrieb:


> Du bist das Problem. (...)


Ich frag mich, wieso Leute, die ein Problem mit mir haben, mich nicht einfach ignorieren, sondern jedesmal das Rumsusern anfangen.
Das scheint denen wohl was 'zu geben' ...


----------



## rotwildrfr02 (5. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

als langjähriger Mitleser stelle ich mein Rad jetzt auch hier rein.

Ich habe den wahrscheinlich letzten Rahmen von Flori Wiesmann bekommen und als ein Vielkönner aufgebaut. Geordert wurde für bis zu 622x55, aufgebaut mit derzeit 622x40 Schwalbe G-One in tubeless.


----------



## [email protected] (5. August 2016)

Das Wiesmann ist ein Traum!


----------



## TrueMoabit (5. August 2016)

Kurz zum Thema "Panzer" "Awol" 2000€+ Fertigräder:







- gestern ist jemand auf mich raufgefahren. 

Hab das Rad komplett selbst gebaut und das Teil ist stabiler, leichter und hochwertiger als jedes 2000€ Awol ausm Laden. Ich habe mir mein Wissen angelesen, mit Profis gesprochen und dank YouTube praktisch gut umsetzen können. Also seid mutig und baut euer Rad einfach komplett selbst aus den Einzelteilen zusammen. So lernt ihr die Technik von der Pike auf kennen und habt im Winter eine gute Beschäftigung .


----------



## a.nienie (5. August 2016)

Gib es zu, Du bist ihm rückwärts drangefahren ;-)

Rad sieht halbwegs fit aus, hoffentlich kein personenschaden.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seneca02 (14. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Rohloff Speedhub CC und möchte mir ein Bike zum Pendeln aufbauen. Da ich auf Stahl stehe bin ich natürlich zwangsweise über das Surly Straggler gestolpert und hätte mir das auch schon bestellt. Allerdings habe ich Bedenken, dass die Ausfallenden mit der Rohloff harmonieren. Fährt jemand so eine Kombination? Ist das HR fest? Bzw. ist der Einsatz des Hurdy Gurdy sinnvoll?

Danke schon mal für eure Einschätzungen!


----------



## randinneur (14. Juli 2017)

Google mal 

Es geht. Ob man mit der Lösung der Drehmomentabstützung und den Straggler-Ausfallern glücklich wird  - keine Ahnung, stells mir aber fummelig vor. Ich denke, da gibt es wesentlich besser geeignete Rahmen für die Dose. Den Soma Wolverine z.B.


----------



## nightwolf (17. Juli 2017)

Seneca02 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe eine Rohloff Speedhub CC und möchte mir ein Bike zum Pendeln aufbauen. Da ich auf Stahl stehe bin ich natürlich zwangsweise über das Surly Straggler gestolpert (...)


Ist natuerlich Ansichtssache, aber ... Rohloff fuer Alltag / Pendeln -> Fuer meine Begriffe ist das Overkill.
Mit den Straggler-Ausfallenden kannst Du maximal die Kette spannen. Das Thema 'Drehmomentabstuetzung' bleibt offen.

Wenn Du am Straggler (NB das ist ja auch ein Modell fuer Dropbar, d. h. die Probleme gehen weiter!) eine Nabenschaltung mit grossem Umfang haben willst, dann nimm lieber die 11er Alfine. Fuer die gibts auch einen Lenkerendschalter.

Oder halt einen Rahmen, der wirklich fuer Rohloff ausgelegt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seneca02 (19. Juli 2017)

Alles richtig. Allerdings ist der Dtraggler lang genug für einen Flatbar. Die Rohloff ist gesetzt, hab ich halt noch rumliegen. Overkill ist auch wieder Ansichtssache. Egal danke für die netten Antworten, ich hab mir n Soma bestellt


----------



## nightwolf (20. Juli 2017)

Seneca02 schrieb:


> (...) Die Rohloff ist gesetzt, hab ich halt noch rumliegen.


In der Garage, hinter dem 911er 


Seneca02 schrieb:


> Overkill ist auch wieder Ansichtssache (...)


Eine Nabe, die allein ueber 1000.- Euro kostet, vor dem Buero (oder dgl.) den ganzen Tag stehen zu lassen ... Ich bin immer wieder fasziniert, wie viele Leute sich das offensichtlich doch trauen


----------



## a.nienie (20. Juli 2017)

es soll ja leute geben, die ihr rad mit in die firma nehmen können.
da stösst hier nicht auf massive gegenliebe, aber ich mache es trotzdem.


----------



## shibby68 (20. Juli 2017)

du verrückter hund


----------



## nightwolf (20. Juli 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> es soll ja leute geben, die ihr rad mit in die firma nehmen können. (...)


Ich war schon bei den verschiedensten Firmen, aber diese Option hatte / habe ich ein einziges Mal erlebt, und zwar bei der aktuellen Firma.
Allerdings ist das in einem Dorf, wo Du das Rad auch draussen unabgesperrt stehen lassen koenntest. 

Von daher: Ich halte diese Situation fuer die absolute Ausnahme ...


----------



## Speedskater (20. Juli 2017)

Da es bei uns in Firma keinen entsprechend gesichterten Fahrradständer gibt, wo man auch teure Bikes bedenkenlos abstellen kann, haben meine Kollegen und ich die Bikes im Büro stehen.

Beim vorhergehenden Arbeitgeber standen teilweise 4 Bikes im Büro.

Ist eher keine Ausnahme.


----------



## Seneca02 (20. Juli 2017)

Also deine Investrechnung verstehe ich nicht ganz: ich habe eine ca 10 Jahre alte Rohloff, technisch 1a. Wenn ich die gebraucht verkaufe und mir stattdessen eine neue 11er Alfine  besorge, dann hab ich im besten Fall 200€ gespart und habe die schlechtere Schaltung. Kann man machen, muss man aber nicht


----------



## nightwolf (21. Juli 2017)

Jaja ist ja alles wunderbar. Ihr wisst das ja alles besser und ich werde nie wieder etwas sagen  

In Eurer Welt wimmelt es dermassen vor starken Steigungen, dass es ohne Rohloff nicht geht, und es ist auch voellig normal, dass man sein Fahrrad mitten ins Buero neben den Schreibtisch stellt und mit dem Dreck von den Reifen den Boden einsaut etc. - das stoert keinen. 

Bitte um Verzeihung, dass mein Paralleluniversum anders aussieht


----------



## caemis (21. Juli 2017)

Mein Rad kann zwar nicht alles, aber ins Büro kommts trotzdem mit. Da ist es warm und trocken und der Teppich ist auch neu (das schont die Reifen  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (21. Juli 2017)

:top:


----------



## rasumichin (23. Juli 2017)

Mein On One 45650b im Tourenaufbau, zum im Wald spielen kommen andere Reifen rauf und falls ich ev. mal eine geeignete Starrgabel finde könnte sogar vorne noch ein Träger ran. 
On One 45650b
Manitou Minute
Rodi  Blackrock 27,5" LRS
XT  Bremsen
XT/LX Schaltmix
Deore Kurbel 2x
Racktime  Träger





Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bastian_77 (10. Oktober 2017)

ICh frag auch hier mal, ist so ein Troll auch aufm Trail brauchbar oder taugt das nur für Reisen & Touren ?


----------



## randinneur (10. Oktober 2017)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> ICh frag auch hier mal, ist so ein Troll auch aufm Trail brauchbar oder taugt das nur für Reisen & Touren ?



Klar. Kommt halt drauf an, was du für Ansprüche stellst. Der Troll hat eher ne OldSchool Geo. Ab 2017 ist der Rahmen nicht mehr federgabelkorrigiert, dafür passen 3.0er Reifen und sämtliche Achs-Standarts. Das macht ihn durchaus trailtauglich.

Meinen Troll hab ich mir als Tourer aufgebaut, der auch mal als Mountainbike herhalten darf. Wenn ich es andersrum wollte, würde ich nicht den Troll nehmen. Ich hoffe, das macht Sinn.


----------



## Bastian_77 (12. Oktober 2017)

Macht sinn ;-) Ich denke ich werde noch was warten und mir dann vll ein Kona Unit X besorgen ... das schein mir mehr Trail und etwas Touren orientiert ...


----------



## Altmetal (17. Oktober 2017)

Musst du jeden Thread vollspammen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c3pflo (17. Oktober 2017)

Finde ich auch sehr unangenehm...


----------



## null-2wo (19. Oktober 2017)




----------



## rakoth (19. Oktober 2017)

null-2wo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 655353



Ist das die OnOne Gabel? Wie hast Du denn da das Schutzblech montiert? Einfach ein Loch rein gebohrt?


----------



## nightwolf (19. Oktober 2017)

rakoth schrieb:


> (...) Einfach ein Loch rein gebohrt?


So hab ich das zumindest bei meinem Inbred am Hinterbau gemacht


----------



## null-2wo (19. Oktober 2017)

rakoth schrieb:


> Ist das die OnOne Gabel? Wie hast Du denn da das Schutzblech montiert? Einfach ein Loch rein gebohrt?


jop. unkritische stelle, und mehr als genug Material. dummerweise war das eingeschnittene gewinde beizeiten ausgedreht, deshalb mit sicherungsmutter auf der innenseite.
edit:die Montage des schutzbleches hinten war schon etwas schwieriger, weil der ssp-inbred keine Aufnahme dafür hat...


----------



## nightwolf (19. Oktober 2017)

null-2wo schrieb:


> (...) edit:die Montage des schutzbleches hinten war schon etwas schwieriger, weil der ssp-inbred keine Aufnahme dafür hat...


Man kann das so machen wie 'damals' mit einer Schutzblechstrebe mit einem dergestalt grossen Anschraubauge, dass es auf die HR-Achse passt.
Das hat dann den Vorteil, dass das Schutzblech beim Radausbau gleich mit weg geht, und das ist wiederum sehr hilfreich bei nach hinten offenen Bahngabelenden ...


----------



## null-2wo (19. Oktober 2017)

ja nee, es hat ja gepäckträgerösen. die befestigung am sitzrohr war das problem, am ende hab ich klemmen für kabelkanal verbaut.


----------



## nightwolf (19. Oktober 2017)

null-2wo schrieb:


> ja nee, es hat ja gepäckträgerösen. (...)


Ja aber: Wenn Du ein Schutzblech dort festmachst, ist es fest. Und wenn Du das HR ausbauen musst, dann waere es ja besser, es 'verschwaende' dann, weil es dem nach-hinten-rausnehmen im Weg steht. 
Wie hast Du das geloest? Mit diesen Selbstmoerderstreben, die eigentlich fuers VR gedacht sind? Ich hab bei meinem Inbred nur Steckbleche.


----------



## null-2wo (20. Oktober 2017)

ich konnte das schutzblech weit genug aufbiegen, um den verstellbereich abzudecken. hinten mit den ganz normalen streben (die bleche sind sks blümels) :



 
du siehst, wegen der abstützung der alfine musste ich den kettenspanner schon nach innen nehmen.

vorn dann:


 
die beiden klemmen allein haben leider nicht ausreichend gehalten, deswegen extra kabelbinder.


----------



## nightwolf (21. Oktober 2017)

Ah Danke fuer die Bemuehungen ... Ich sinniere grade ueber die Achsmutterscheiben ... 
Du hast da gelb und braun verwendet ... OK dann ist der Kabelverlauf etwas hoeher als bei mir mit weiss / silber. 
Der Spanner, das ist der Surly Tugnut? Hab keinen drin. Da muss ich immer gelegentlich mal von Hand nachziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (22. Oktober 2017)

ich hab die alfine gebraucht mit blau und äh, washaltdazupasst gekauft. und google hat mir gelb/braun ausgespuckt (0-20°) und der kabelverlauf passt.

der spanner ist ein tuggnut. ohne kann ich vergessen, zu viel antritt und zu viele meilen. so fest kann man die achse gar nicht spannen. und die billigen on-one waren nach einem winter dahin  der tuggnut ist zwar echt teuer, aber jeden cent wert.


----------



## nightwolf (22. Oktober 2017)

Blau und Gruen 
Die Kombination silber-weiss ist fuer 0°, also exakt horizontal, was bei den nach hinten offenen Bahngabelenden ja der Fall ist.
Ich nutze mein Inbred ja auf dem Land, da muss man nicht so reintreten wie in der Stadt mit den staendigen Ampelsprints  
Fuer die Anstiege schalte ich *runter*  Und pedaliere dann relativ locker, ist ja kein Singlespeed.
Ich bin am Freitag Abend mal wieder ca. zehn ampelverseuchte Kilometer Nuernberg gefahren. Boah da merkt man dann erstmal wieder wie paradiesisch das Leben im Huegellaendle ist


----------



## null-2wo (22. Oktober 2017)

ich fahr 50% stadt, 50% land. und je nach befinden gönne ich mir auch mal n sprintintervall gegen den wind


----------



## Seneca02 (4. November 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

da mir vor einiger Zeit der Thread bei meiner Kaufentscheidung so gut geholfen hat, möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten was aus dem Plan Straggler mit Rohloff geworden ist


----------



## ONE78 (4. November 2017)

Rohloff für die Straße und singlespeed im MTB


----------



## Bastian_77 (7. November 2017)

Ich häng mich hier mal mit der nächsten Frage ran ... Ich kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden was ich mir anlachen soll - komplett neues Bike wie das Kona Unit/27,5+ und dasm it meinen besseren Komponenten aufbessern oder mir einen neuen Rahmen anstelle meines On One Inbreed besorgen ( größer ) und bei 26" bleiben ? 

Hat hier jemand das Kona Unit ? Ich find irgendwie sehr wenig dazu. Taugt das was mit den schmalen Achsen, oder bracuhts bei 27,5+ zwingend irgendwelche neuen Achsstandarts ?


----------



## null-2wo (7. November 2017)

das inbred wird eingestellt, und anfang 2018 von was plus-kompatiblen abgelöst.. näheres weiß man noch nicht.


----------



## a.nienie (7. November 2017)

hat das kona unit keine boost trotz 27.5+?

anbei ein Link zum Kona unit thread hier im Forum.


----------



## Bastian_77 (7. November 2017)

Danke ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (8. November 2017)

null-2wo schrieb:


> das inbred wird eingestellt, und anfang 2018 von was plus-kompatiblen abgelöst.. näheres weiß man noch nicht.



Ja, machen jetzt ja alle. Früher war On One innovativer, jetzt laufen sie nur noch hinterher. Eigentlich schade.


----------



## a.nienie (9. November 2017)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ja, machen jetzt ja alle. Früher war On One innovativer, jetzt laufen sie nur noch hinterher. Eigentlich schade.


die sind halt echt groß geworden.


----------



## nightwolf (9. November 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> die sind halt echt groß geworden.


Raubkaeufer vom Kontinent pluendern regelmaessig deren Laeger. Das kann so nicht weitergehen. Wird Zeit fuer einen Brexit   

Hab mir jetzt einen Tuggnut bestellt und werd das bei meinem Inbred so machen wie auf den Bildern von @null-2wo weiter oben auf dieser Seite. Die Kettenspannung geht doch ganz gern verloren ... und mir ist auch schon mehr als einmal dann die durchhaengende Kette runtergefallen, einmal sogar mit anschliessendem fulminanten Antritt (ins Leere, also Abgang ueber den Lenker ...  )


----------



## BigJohn (9. November 2017)

Und Brant ist gegangen


----------



## a.nienie (9. November 2017)

Ragley Brant?


----------



## BigJohn (9. November 2017)

Ja, der war davor und danach bei Planet X. Einige von den Kult-Kisten gehen auf seine Kappe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastian_77 (10. November 2017)

NUr so aus neugier - wa sind den so die Kult Kisten bei On One ?


----------



## DerBergschreck (11. November 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Und Brant ist gegangen



Wo isser denn hin? Vielleicht gibts da ja ne neue kleine Firma mit schönen Ideen...


----------



## shibby68 (11. November 2017)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> NUr so aus neugier - wa sind den so die Kult Kisten bei On One ?


Für mich inbred, pompetamine und fatty


----------



## a.nienie (11. November 2017)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Für mich inbred, pompetamine und fatty


Jo.
Wie hieß noch die 24 Zoll Kiste davor?


----------



## Bastian_77 (12. November 2017)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Für mich inbred, pompetamine und fatty


Dann sollte ich mein Inbreed wohl gut pflegen ;-)


----------



## Bastian_77 (12. November 2017)




----------



## a.nienie (12. November 2017)

Motorrad?


----------



## Bastian_77 (12. November 2017)

Aktuell ja  solange ich den Anhänger ziehen muss bleibt das auch so. Die 55 Kilo hinten reduzieren meinen Aktionsradius zu sehr ...
Nächste Woche kommt die Federgabel wieder raus, etwas von Kona ist in der Post


----------



## µ_d (12. November 2017)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Wo isser denn hin? Vielleicht gibts da ja ne neue kleine Firma mit schönen Ideen...


Ich glaube er macht jetzt Kleidung... https://hebtro.co/


----------



## ohropax (17. November 2017)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Wo isser denn hin? Vielleicht gibts da ja ne neue kleine Firma mit schönen Ideen...


Alpkit Sonder Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (18. November 2017)

ohropax schrieb:


> Alpkit Sonder Bikes


die sehen gar nicht mal so übel aus...


----------



## ohropax (18. November 2017)

Hadere deswegen auch schon des längeren mit meinem Kontostand, könnte mir das Camino Ti gut vorstellen, leicht verdreckt als sorglos unauffälliges Pendler-Rad im Winter/mit festen Schutzblechen.


----------



## Bastian_77 (18. November 2017)

Das Frontier schaut auch gut aus und ist gar nicht mal sooo teuer ;-)


----------



## praTTler (8. Dezember 2017)

Salsa Marrakesh Flatbar zum Sonntagsausflug


----------



## a.nienie (8. Dezember 2017)

praTTler schrieb:


> Salsa Marrakesh Flatbar zum Sonntagsausflug
> Anhang anzeigen 673170


mit der steelist kurbel? geil!


----------



## praTTler (8. Dezember 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> steelist kurbel? geil!


ja, hat sich so ergeben  allerdings wird der restliche Aufbau des Rades der Kurbel nicht würdig


----------



## a.nienie (8. Dezember 2017)

praTTler schrieb:


> ja, hat sich so ergeben  allerdings wird der restliche Aufbau des Rades der Kurbel nicht würdig


Müßte meine auch endlich verbauen, aber nach Lesen der Anleitung hatte ich irgendwie keinen Bock mehr.

Im Frühjahr dann.


----------



## DerBergschreck (10. Dezember 2017)

praTTler schrieb:


> Salsa Marrakesh Flatbar zum Sonntagsausflug
> Anhang anzeigen 673170



Wie findest du denn den Smart Sam mit dem neuen 2017er Profil? Ich fand die 35er Crossversion relativ gut.


----------



## randinneur (18. Februar 2018)

Ich bin schon seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach einem würdigen Disc-Ersatz für meinen Surly Pacer (auf dem ich mich sehr wohl fühle) im mittleren Preissegment. Dann kommt Surly mit dem Midnight Special um die Ecke und bringt mich zum Grübeln. 

https://surlybikes.com/bikes/midnight_special/bike_info

 

fast identische Geo, etwas höherer Stack. Das kommt mir sehr entgegen. Allerdings kann ich gut und gerne auf Steckachsen verzichten, auf Flatmount auch. Im Amiforum wird mit einem Rahmenpreis um die 900 Euro spekuliert. Das fände ich ziemlich dicke für Surly-Stahl. Schick isses in jeden Falle.

Andere Meinungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theht (18. Februar 2018)

randinneur schrieb:


> Ich bin schon seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach einem würdigen Disc-Ersatz für meinen Surly Pacer (auf dem ich mich sehr wohl fühle) im mittleren Preissegment. Dann kommt Surly mit dem Midnight Special um die Ecke und bringt mich zum Grübeln.
> 
> https://surlybikes.com/bikes/midnight_special/bike_info
> 
> ...


Finde surly auch recht teuer mittlerweile. Auch wenn ich selbst zwei fahre.

Nicht gugünstiger aber evtl eine Alternative:

https://allcitycycles.com/bikes/gorilla_monsoon


----------



## a.nienie (18. Februar 2018)

Was ist mit dem Velo orange pass Hunter oder Polyvalents?


----------



## nightwolf (18. Februar 2018)

randinneur schrieb:


> (...) Allerdings kann ich gut und gerne auf Steckachsen verzichten, auf Flatmount auch. (...) Rahmenpreis um die 900 Euro (...) ziemlich dicke für Surly-Stahl.


Richtig 


randinneur schrieb:


> (...) Andere Meinungen?


Nein


----------



## Speedskater (18. Februar 2018)

randinneur schrieb:


> Im Amiforum wird mit einem Rahmenpreis um die 900 Euro spekuliert. Das fände ich ziemlich dicke für Surly-Stahl. Schick isses in jeden Falle.
> 
> Andere Meinungen?



Bevor ich für einen Rahmen von der Stange 900 Euro zahle, lege ich noch paar Euro drauf und bestelle mir in China einen Titanrahmen, der genau nach meinen Vorstellungen gebrutzelt wird, da muss ich dann keine Kompromisse machen.

Siehe Projekt 2016 und 2017


----------



## randinneur (18. Februar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Velo orange pass Hunter



Schöner Rahmen, aber tapered darf es mittlerweile sein zwecks Gabelwechsel. Außerdem ist mir die Geo zu tief, bräuchte ich wieder Spacertürme in den Himmel.



a.nienie schrieb:


> Polyvalents?



1" Quillstems? No, thanks though.

Das hier dagegen triggert alle Instinkte bei mir:
http://off.road.cc/content/news/new-brand-fearless-bikes-debuts-vulture-adventure-bike-1323


----------



## randinneur (18. Februar 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Bevor ich für einen Rahmen von der Stange 900 Euro zahle, lege ich noch paar Euro drauf und bestelle mir in China einen Titanrahmen,



Kann ich verstehen. Aber Titan spricht einfach nichts mehr in mir an. Das hat immer was von der Sterilität eines Operationssaals. Schwer zu erklären, aber mir fehlt da das Rotzige, Unperfekte von einfachem Stahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seneca02 (18. Februar 2018)

randinneur schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen. Aber Titan spricht einfach nichts mehr in mir an. Das hat immer was von der Sterilität eines Operationssaals. Schwer zu erklären, aber mir fehlt da das Rotzige, Unperfekte von einfachem Stahl.



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Ich finde sogar einen abgerockten Surly oä fast besser als einen hochwertigeren Stahlrahmen


----------



## a.nienie (18. Februar 2018)

Das mit dem 1" hatte ich nicht gesehen.

Reihe mich bei den Titanmüden ein.


----------



## null-2wo (18. Februar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Titanmüde


+1.

steckachsen, tapered und flatmount sind anscheinend ganz groß im kommen... ich hab da aber was hübsches entdeckt, was für meine bedürfnisse optimal ist.

edit:


randinneur schrieb:


> Das hier dagegen triggert alle Instinkte bei mir


das ist schon nice. aber nur bis L / 572mm? oder seh ich das nur nicht aufm telefon?


----------



## DerBergschreck (20. Februar 2018)

Seneca02 schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Ich finde sogar einen abgerockten Surly oä fast besser als einen hochwertigeren Stahlrahmen



Mein olles Karate Monkey ist inzwischen schon ziemlich durchgenudelt. Bekommt dadurch immer mehr Charakter - das Rad hat was erlebt! Ich freue mich schon, wenn meine anderen Surlys in ein paar Jahren ähnlich aussehen. Eigentlich ganz praktisch: der Konsumgeile Biker muss sich ständig was neues kaufen, mir machen die Räder umso mehr Spass, je älter sie werden.


----------



## a.nienie (20. Februar 2018)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Mein olles Karate Monkey ist inzwischen schon ziemlich durchgenudelt. Bekommt dadurch immer mehr Charakter - das Rad hat was erlebt! Ich freue mich schon, wenn meine anderen Surlys in ein paar Jahren ähnlich aussehen. Eigentlich ganz praktisch: der Konsumgeile Biker muss sich ständig was neues kaufen, mir machen die Räder umso mehr Spass, je älter sie werden.


Früher war auch nicht alles besser.

Aber die surly Dinger sind schon schön.
Hätte gerne ein 1x1 mit waagerechtem Oberrohr...


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Februar 2018)

randinneur schrieb:


> Im Amiforum wird mit einem Rahmenpreis um die 900 Euro spekuliert. Das fände ich ziemlich dicke für Surly-Stahl.


Das wäre definitiv überteuert, wenn man bedenkt, wie wenig Steuerrohr man dafür bekommt.


----------



## a.nienie (20. Februar 2018)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Das wäre definitiv überteuert, wenn man bedenkt, wie wenig Steuerrohr man dafür bekommt.


Böser Mensch. Nach der Theorie müßten die XL Rahmen deutlich günstiger als die S Rahmen sein.


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Februar 2018)

Exakt. Das ist die surlysche Mischkalkulation.
Aber im Ernst, da packen die so viele Modernisierungen auf einmal an den Rahmen und vergessen ihre Stummelröhrchen anzupassen...


----------



## randinneur (20. Februar 2018)

Surly und All City hauen da mittlerweile in die gleiche Kerbe meines Erachtens. Auch preislich nimmt sich da nicht mehr viel. Merkwürdige Strategie von QBP. Die sollten mal mehr über ihre Distribution nachdenken. 



FlowinFlo schrieb:


> so viele Modernisierungen auf einmal



Gute Wortwahl "Innovation" wird viel zu inflationär verwendet.


----------



## a.nienie (20. Februar 2018)

Bliebe noch die Frage offen, ob ein Stückchen Rohr oder aluspacer günstiger sind... Aber ich weiss, was Du meinst.

Velo orange oder rawland lassen das Rohr einfach weiter überstehen, haben dann trotzdem den alten Look ohne bzw mit wenig sloping.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randinneur (26. Februar 2018)

randinneur schrieb:


> Im Amiforum wird mit einem Rahmenpreis um die 900 Euro spekuliert.



Es sind 799 Euro für das Midnight Special in D. Jedenfalls bei einem großen Versand so gelistet.


----------



## Paul_FfM (4. März 2018)

Moin, 
das Midnight Special lockt mich schon, allerdings bin ich über das feste Schaltauge gestolpert. Bei meinen anderen Rädern habe ich auswechselbare Schaltaugen, und musste da auch schon mal ran. Taugt die Lösung von Surly, oder seht Ihr da ein Problem?
Grüße
Paul


----------



## null-2wo (4. März 2018)

Das ist bei stahlrahmen so üblich, kannste gerade biegen.


----------



## Paul_FfM (4. März 2018)

null-2wo schrieb:


> Das ist bei stahlrahmen so üblich, kannste gerade biegen.



Das wusste ich nicht, mein Cotic Bfe hat ein Wechselschaltauge. Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## a.nienie (4. März 2018)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Das wusste ich nicht, mein Cotic Bfe hat ein Wechselschaltauge. Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


Ist grundsätzlich auch besser, meiner Meinung nach aber kein ko Kriterium.


----------



## sir-florian (7. März 2018)

Erledigt


----------



## null-2wo (7. März 2018)

weiss nicht, was dein budget ist, aber....


----------



## sir-florian (8. März 2018)

null-2wo schrieb:


> weiss nicht, was dein budget ist, aber....




Danke, guter Tipp. Hab aber gerade ein günstiges Kaffenback geschossen.


----------



## sir-florian (8. März 2018)

Hier ist übrigens mal mein Sport-Alleskönner für Rennrad, Tour und Cyclocross.
Zwar schon in nem anderen Fred geposted, aber egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c3pflo (8. März 2018)

null-2wo schrieb:


> weiss nicht, was dein budget ist, aber....



Was ist das denn für ne Mühle? Hab ich vorher noch nie gesehen. Spannender Preis!


----------



## null-2wo (8. März 2018)

octane one ist die günstig-schiene von NS bikes. und ich fand den rahmen echt spannend: stahl, geo okay, reifen bis 42c (manche sagen 45c), ssp oder schaltung... ist mir aber auch in L leider zu kurz.


----------



## DerBergschreck (9. März 2018)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Das wäre definitiv überteuert, wenn man bedenkt, wie wenig Steuerrohr man dafür bekommt.



Trail- und Tourenfahrer haben hier eben unterschiedliche Ansprüche. Aufm Trail braucht man für ausreichende Traktion eben mehr Körperlast auf dem Vorderrad. Auf Tour sitzt man gerne etwas aufrechter. Zur Anpassung gibt es Spacer oder - eleganter - z.B. den Velo Orange Tall Stack Vorbau.


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. März 2018)

Andere Hersteller schaffen es auch, ihre Rahmen mit sinnvoller Höhe auszustatten, ohne dass die Trailtauglichkeit darunter leidet.
Dass 99 von 100 Leuten 4cm Spacer unter den positiv verbauten Vorbau packen müssen, sagt schon einiges aus.


----------



## nightwolf (9. März 2018)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> (...) 4cm Spacer unter den positiv verbauten Vorbau packen (...)


*Das *ist immerhin moeglich ... Wenn hingegen das Steuerrohr ab Werk bereits zu lang ist, dann kann man nix mehr machen.

Rahmen mit Komfortgeometrie gibt es wie Sand am Meer.
Es ist relativ sinnfrei, zu weinen, weil es irgendwo *einen* Laden gibt, der sich dem widersetzt.

Jetzt mal abgesehen davon, dass dieses Gejammere ueber Spacertuerme eine reine Optik-Marotte ist.
'Frueher' (Schraubsteuersatz  /Schaftvorbau) war das voellig normal, dass der Vorbau ein paar cm rausgezogen war. Heute darf das _(also die 'Entsprechung' in Gestalt von Spacern)_ nicht mehr sein und der Auszug muss zwingend in den Rahmen integriert werden, sonst Shitstorm 

Aendert aber jetzt nix dran, dass dieses Midnight Special mich jetzt auch nicht vom Hocker haut. Wenn man das mit 584er Laufraedern aufbaut evtl. eine Breitreifen-Univeralrad-Alternative zu dem, was bei mir das Vagabond ist, fuer Leute, denen 29" zu gross ist.
https://surlybikes.com/bikes/midnight_special


Paul_FfM schrieb:


> (...) Bei meinen anderen Rädern habe ich auswechselbare Schaltaugen (...)


Diese Rahmen sind vermutlich aus Alu


----------



## Paul_FfM (9. März 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Diese Rahmen sind vermutlich aus Alu



Nee, eins aus TItan und das Bfe ist aus Stahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (13. März 2018)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Andere Hersteller schaffen es auch, ihre Rahmen mit sinnvoller Höhe auszustatten, ohne dass die Trailtauglichkeit darunter leidet.
> Dass 99 von 100 Leuten 4cm Spacer unter den positiv verbauten Vorbau packen müssen, sagt schon einiges aus.



Ja, und zwar dass viele Radfahrer lieber den Lenker höher machen als ihre Rückenmusklatur zu trainieren.


----------



## rasumichin (22. März 2018)

Hab die Federgabel am On One gegen eine Starre getauscht. 
Schutzbleche und andere Pedale kommen noch dran...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bastian_77 (17. April 2018)

Was ist das denn für eine Gabel ? Suche auch noch optisch ansprechendes für mein inbreed in 26" ...


----------



## BigJohn (17. April 2018)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine Gabel ? Suche auch noch optisch ansprechendes für mein inbreed in 26" ...


Die Gabel dürfte etwas lang sein (das ist ein 456, kein Inbred). Warum nicht die On One-Gabel?


----------



## rasumichin (17. April 2018)

Die hier
https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=50_44_280&products_id=17017

Aber ja, fürs Inbred zu lang. Gibt's aber auf der gleichen Seite auch in kürzer


----------



## BigJohn (17. April 2018)

Auch die wird mit dem Schaft nicht in ein Inbred passen.


----------



## Bastian_77 (18. April 2018)

Die On One Gabel wär auch ne Option, aktuell ist eine von DMR verbaut, die ist optisch aber recht wuchtig. Am 456 ( auch 26" ) hab ne 29" von Surley verbaut, schaut gut aus und fährt sich auch nett. Ich mach mal Bilder wenn es fertig auf/umgebaut ist.


----------



## null-2wo (18. April 2018)

ich hab ne optisch abgerockte, technisch fitte on-one hier, in schwarz, und brauch sie nicht mehr.


----------



## MLOutlaw (17. November 2018)

Frisch umgebaut / aufgebaut.







https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gef...arrakesh-flat-bar.880677/page-2#post-15596887


----------



## null-2wo (21. November 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (27. Februar 2019)

bin gespannt, was soma da raushaut.


----------



## shibby68 (27. Februar 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> bin gespannt, was soma da raushaut.



Oh nein bitte nicht..


----------

